# Signature II



## ohlein (3. Juli 2013)

servus

welche Ausstattung habt ihr bei euren  Signature gewählt? Was würdet Ihr im nachhinein ändern oder anders machen? Und was habt Ihr bezahlt?

1 1,00 Bike A-5205 Custom Transalp Signature AM 3.0 bestehend aus
1,00 Rahmen 24004-20" Transalp Signature 2 - RS Monarch RT3 HV Tuned
1,00 Rahmen 24005 Shimano X12 Steckachse - 142mm x 12mm
1,00 Stück 13025 Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 150-120mm
1,00 Satz 21120 No Tubes ZTR Flow EX Felgen - Hope Pro 2 EVO
Naben
1,00 Stück 11015 Scheibenbremse Shimano SLX M-675 Disc
Komplettset 203/180
1,00 Satz 20004-12 Shimano XT Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M780 -
3x10fach
1,00 Paar 28004-12 Shimano XT Rapidfire Schalthebel SL-M780 10fach
1,00 Stück 34004-12-3 Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M781 3x10fach
1,00 Stück 17004-36-10 Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771 10-fach / 11-36
1,00 Stück 18003-10 Shimano XT Kette HG-94 10-fach
1,00 Stück 29004-13 Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M786 SGS Shadow
10fach
1,00 Stück 32001-1 Sattel Selle Italia X2
1,00 Stück 31022 Steuersatz Acros AiSXE-22 industriegel. Tapered
1,00 Stück 22004-G9-2014-X Lenker Gravity-9 Riser Elevation 2014 - 760mm
1,00 Stück 35003-100-G9 Vorbau Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050
1,00 Stück 27007 Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb 125mm Remote
1,00 Stück 26005-34,9 Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lock rot
2,00 Stück 25015-2,4"-2 Continental Mountain King II ProTection Falt. 2,4"
2,00 Stück 25001 Schlauch Continental MTB 26" SV
1,00 Paar 15007 Acros A-Grip Schraubgriff schwarz-rot
1,00 Stück 35008-10 Spacer 10mm
2 1,00 Stück 35003-90-G9 Vorbau Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050
3 1,00 Stück 23010-MX Pedal Satz Shimano PD-MX80 Bärentatzen
4 1,00 Stück 09001 Kettenstrebenschutz vario
5 1,00 Stück Rahmenschutzfolie 3M - Unterrohr
6 1,00 Stück 09006 Magura Gabel - Dämpferpumpe 
zzgl. Fahrradversand DHL (teilzerlegt) 
Gesamtbetrag 2.308,90

Soll ich da was ändern oder ist das so okay??


----------



## ohlein (3. Juli 2013)

also passt alles muss ich nix mehr ändern?!

ach ja ich wiege 115 kg

ändert das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo ohlein,

ich würde Dir bei der Bremse eher zur Magura MT4 raten. Zumindest hat sie in den Tests die höhere Bremskraft und  längere Standzeit - daher habe ich Sie mir heute selber inkl. Signature II bestellt 

(und günstiger ist sie auch noch )

grüße
reffi


----------



## flyingcruiser (4. Juli 2013)

Und genau diesen Wechsel würde Ich nicht durchführen. Die SLX ist eine Top Bremse.


----------



## ohlein (4. Juli 2013)

reffi schrieb:


> Hallo ohlein,
> 
> ich würde Dir bei der Bremse eher zur Magura MT4 raten. Zumindest hat sie in den Tests die höhere Bremskraft und  längere Standzeit - daher habe ich Sie mir heute selber inkl. Signature II bestellt
> 
> ...



deine sonstige Austattung is wie meine?


----------



## reffi (4. Juli 2013)

ähnlich, meins weicht bei folgenden Parts ab:

Pedal: Shimano XT PD-M785 Trail 
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 60mm
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 720mm

zuätzlich kommen noch andere Griffe und anderer Sattel:
Griffe: sq lab 711
Sattel: sq lab 611 activ

Thema Bremse:
ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, das die SLX keine ordentliche Bremse ist, aber die MT4 ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte Bremse und zumindest laut Papier liegt sie mit Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit sogar deutlich über der XT und wird deshalb z.B. im Test der letzten oder vorletzten Bike explizit für schwere Fahrer empfohlen - das war z.B. mein Grund, mich für die MT4 zu entscheiden.


----------



## pedax (4. Juli 2013)

super Bike nur Bremse wurde ich evtl. eine andere nehmen da mich die SLX bisher nicht überzeugen konnte (bin aber seit 2011 keine SLX mehr gefahren - kann also sein, dass sich seither einiges getan hat)


----------



## ohlein (4. Juli 2013)

Hab's Etz mal so bestellt! Hab die neuen Slx genommen da diese echt Super sein sollen..


----------



## Julian62 (7. Juli 2013)

Hast ja nur feine Sachen genommen, da passt das schon 

Fahre auch die 2013er SLX (an 2 Bikes) und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## ohlein (12. Juli 2013)

reffi schrieb:


> Hallo ohlein,
> 
> ich würde Dir bei der Bremse eher zur Magura MT4 raten. Zumindest hat sie in den Tests die höhere Bremskraft und  längere Standzeit - daher habe ich Sie mir heute selber inkl. Signature II bestellt
> 
> ...



hey reffi ist deins chon da bzw. im versand? von meinen noch keine spur.. ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten..


----------



## reffi (12. Juli 2013)

ohlein schrieb:


> hey reffi ist deins chon da bzw. im versand? von meinen noch keine spur.. ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten..



kann es auch kaum noch erwarten, aber das wird noch etwas dauern.

So wie ich gehört habe, ist die Angabe von 10 Werktagen recht realistisch - daher rechne ich erst Ende kommender Woche / Anfang Übernächster Woche mit dem Rad.

Gib mal durch, wenn Du was gehört hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohlein (13. Juli 2013)

reffi schrieb:


> kann es auch kaum noch erwarten, aber das wird noch etwas dauern.
> 
> So wie ich gehört habe, ist die Angabe von 10 Werktagen recht realistisch - daher rechne ich erst Ende kommender Woche / Anfang Übernächster Woche mit dem Rad.
> 
> Gib mal durch, wenn Du was gehört hast.



hi hab meins extra per nachnahme bestellt das es früher kommt!!

anfang nächster woche kommt es in den versand

hier die mail

Hallo Herr XXXX,

 vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung. Der Versand Ihres Bikes ist 
 für Ende - dieser Anfang nächster Woche geplant. 



 Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


gestern war es leider nix mehr


----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2013)

Sonnabend ist bei Transalp normaler Arbeitstag


----------



## ohlein (13. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Sonnabend ist bei Transalp normaler Arbeitstag



oh ich glaube da täuscht du dich die haben samstag zu..


----------



## ohlein (13. Juli 2013)

Geschäftszeiten
Mo.	09:30
-	17:00
Di.	09:30
-	17:00
Mi.	09:30
-	17:00
Do.	09:30
-	17:00
Fr.	09:30
-	16:00
Sa.	 Geschlossen
So.	 Geschlossen


----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2013)

> Kontakt:
> Sie erreichen unseren Kundendienst für Fragen, Reklamationen und Beanstandungen werktags von 9:30 UHR bis 17:00 UHR
> unter der Telefonnummer 04123 - 684 507 sowie per E-Mail unter [email protected].


.


----------



## ohlein (13. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> .



heute ist doch kein werktag sonder samstag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2013)

*Zur Klarstellung: Was ist ein Werktag? |*


----------



## ohlein (13. Juli 2013)

is ja egal.. 

die Geschäftszeiten
Mo.	09:30
-	17:00
Di.	09:30
-	17:00
Mi.	09:30
-	17:00
Do.	09:30
-	17:00
Fr.	09:30
-	16:00
Sa.	 Geschlossen
So.	 Geschlossen

und da steht Sa: GESCHLOSSEN

naja nix für ungut! schönes we.


----------



## MM76 (15. Juli 2013)

Na, habt Ihr schon eine Versandbestätigung? Ich sitze auch auf heißen Kohlen.... Am 03.07. bestellt und Lieferung soll Anfang dieser Woche sein (allerdings Ambition 3.3). 

Wer hat sich den Spruch "Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude" eigentlich ausgedacht?


----------



## ohlein (15. Juli 2013)

Leider noch nix ðª


----------



## ohlein (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Herr xxxx

Ihr bestelltes Bike wird morgen am Dienstag verschickt. Ich sende Ihnen
morgen Vormittag noch ein paar Bilder Ihres bestellten Bikes.


----------



## MM76 (15. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch Bei mir leider noch nix...


----------



## MM76 (16. Juli 2013)

Morgen soll meins auf Reise gehen.... Hoffentlich ist es dann bis Samstag da


----------



## MM76 (17. Juli 2013)

ohlein schrieb:


> Hallo Herr xxxx
> 
> Ihr bestelltes Bike wird morgen am Dienstag verschickt. Ich sende Ihnen
> morgen Vormittag noch ein paar Bilder Ihres bestellten Bikes.


 
Und, wie ist der Stand?


----------



## reffi (17. Juli 2013)

Yeeeeeaaaaha - eben Mail von Transalp (inkl. Bilder von meinem Bike) bekommen, das spätestens morgen verschickt wird - jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken das es noch zum Wochenende ankommt


----------



## pedax (17. Juli 2013)

@reffi was hältst du davon die Bilder schonmal mit uns zu teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reffi (17. Juli 2013)

pedax schrieb:


> @reffi was hältst du davon die Bilder schonmal mit uns zu teilen?



nichts leichter als dass ...
Hinweis: die Bilder wurden von Transalp aufgenommen, daher auch noch der Zettel mir Namen, ...
Wenn es da ist, bekommt es noch einen anderer Sattel (sp-lab 611 active) und andere Griffe (sq-lab 711) 

https://dc2.safesync.com/FPvhKZx/Transalp_bilder/Signature II Herr Reffelmann Bild.jpg?a=XRUfDPJG5pY

https://dc2.safesync.com/FPvhKZx/Tr...e II Herr Reffelmann Bild 2.jpg?a=OT96uibMUk8

https://dc2.safesync.com/FPvhKZx/Tr...e II Herr Reffelmann Bild 1.jpg?a=ZIcP7lgk6mE

https://dc2.safesync.com/FPvhKZx/Tr...e II Herr Reffelmann Bild 3.jpg?a=d8EnwwQvCMs

https://dc2.safesync.com/FPvhKZx/Tr...e II Herr Reffelmann Bild 4.jpg?a=KhdK9ts6tgk


----------



## MM76 (17. Juli 2013)

Tolles Bike Hoffentlich kommt es schnell zu Dir!


----------



## pedax (17. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Fotos, tolles Bike


----------



## MM76 (17. Juli 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> Morgen soll meins auf Reise gehen.... Hoffentlich ist es dann bis Samstag da


 
Ich muss mich mal selber zitieren... Bisher keine Versandbestätigung Das macht mit langsam Angst. Habt Ihr schon eine Trackingnummer?

EDITH: Das Bike ist unterwegs. Ich bin aber auch immer furchtbar ungeduldig....


----------



## reffi (17. Juli 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal selber zitieren... Bisher keine Versandbestätigung Das macht mit langsam Angst. Habt Ihr schon eine Trackingnummer?
> 
> EDITH: Das Bike ist unterwegs. Ich bin aber auch immer furchtbar ungeduldig....



kann ich ja garnicht verstehen 

ABER habe eben auch meine Tracking Nummer bekommen *ich freu mir so*


----------



## ohlein (17. Juli 2013)

meins wurde gestern um 13 uhr abgeholt! danach war es heute den ganzen tag auf der gleichen meldung (nämlich auf 20 % das das bike abgeholt worden ist) ich bin scho halb verrückt geworden weil nix ging die hams geholt und die ecke gestellt!! also mal schön bei dhl ärger gemacht.. siehe da eine stunde später 40% ihr bike wird morgen zugestellt


----------



## ohlein (17. Juli 2013)

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

das DHL Paket Bike mit der Sendungsnummer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx85 werden wir voraussichtlich am 18.07.2013 zustellen.

Wenn Sie weitere Informationen über den Sendungsstatus benötigen, können Sie eine direkte Statusabfrage über den folgenden Link starten: xxx

Herzliche Grüße,
 Ihr DHL Team


----------



## Eastwood.357 (18. Juli 2013)

Moin, Moin!
Ja, Reffi, schönes Bike. Wenn ich nicht schon eines hätte .
Vertauschen können wir die Räder jetzt nicht mehr, nicht nur wegen der Bremse, sondern auch wegen meinem ersten Sturz und den daraus resultierenden "Marken". Da muss ich wohl noch etwas an der Fahrtechnik feilen. So langsam heilen die Schürfwunden und die blauen Flecken haben auch fast alle Farben durch. Wenn alles klappt, werde ich mir nächste Woche mal ein Eis gönnen. 
Ich wünsche Euch allen in jedem Fall viel Spass und noch etwas Geduld. Bis zum WE sollten die Bikes da sein.
Beste Grüße,
East ( der mit seinem fünf Wochen alten Bike ja schon fast ein alter Hase ist )


----------



## ohlein (18. Juli 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> Ja, Reffi, schönes Bike. Wenn ich nicht schon eines hätte .
> Vertauschen können wir die Räder jetzt nicht mehr, nicht nur wegen der Bremse, sondern auch wegen meinem ersten Sturz und den daraus resultierenden "Marken". Da muss ich wohl noch etwas an der Fahrtechnik feilen. So langsam heilen die Schürfwunden und die blauen Flecken haben auch fast alle Farben durch. Wenn alles klappt, werde ich mir nächste Woche mal ein Eis gönnen.
> Ich wünsche Euch allen in jedem Fall viel Spass und noch etwas Geduld. Bis zum WE sollten die Bikes da sein.
> ...



Hehe schön geschrieben!
Hast du ein Bild wie groß das bike verpackt war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastwood.357 (18. Juli 2013)

So, ich hoffe das hat gefunxt.
Der Karton stand noch im Büro.
Maße: 130 x 80 x 35 cm


----------



## ohlein (18. Juli 2013)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe das hat gefunxt.
> Der Karton stand noch im Büro.
> Maße: 130 x 80 x 35 cm
> 
> ...



 tolles Fahrrad!!
Welche Rahmengr.ist das? Der Karton wirk Ultra klein..


----------



## Eastwood.357 (18. Juli 2013)

Der Rahmen hat 18 ".
Ist im Großen und Ganzen fast Deins.
XT Ausstattung komplett, also auch die Bremsen. Sattel und Griffe sind SQ LAB (Reffi wollte das Bike bei seiner Probefahrt direkt mitnehmen).
Reifen und Laufräder sind die des AM3.0.
Passt mir super. 178 cm Groß mit SL 82 cm.


----------



## MM76 (18. Juli 2013)

ohlein schrieb:


> meins wurde gestern um 13 uhr abgeholt! danach war es heute den ganzen tag auf der gleichen meldung (nämlich auf 20 % das das bike abgeholt worden ist) ich bin scho halb verrückt geworden weil nix ging die hams geholt und die ecke gestellt!! also mal schön bei dhl ärger gemacht.. siehe da eine stunde später 40% ihr bike wird morgen zugestellt


 
Hast Du da vielleicht mal ne DHL-Nummer für mich? 

Bei mir steht seit gestern 14:06 Uhr: Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt....

Status bei 20%.......


----------



## ohlein (18. Juli 2013)

Servicenummer 0228 28609855

meins steht seit gestern auf 40 % jetzt hab ich wieder angerufen sie schaut des es heute von dort zu meiner post kommt!! spätestens samstag ist es da!! dienstag um 11 wurde es geholt..


----------



## reffi (18. Juli 2013)

ohlein schrieb:


> Servicenummer 0228 28609855
> 
> meins steht seit gestern auf 40 % jetzt hab ich wieder angerufen sie schaut des es heute von dort zu meiner post kommt!! spätestens samstag ist es da!! dienstag um 11 wurde es geholt..




Servicenummer 0228 28609855 ist so weit ich weiss die Nummer für die Paketstation,
für DHL-Paket ist es 0228 286098*98*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich danke Euch

Meins müsste morgen kommen.  Hab auch eine entsprechende Informationen bekommen. 

Ich drück uns allen die Daumen


----------



## reffi (19. Juli 2013)

gerade ein Anruf von zu Hause im Büro erhalten:

Black Pearl ist in den Heimathafen eingelaufen

also sollte Eure heute auch komme


----------



## MM76 (19. Juli 2013)

Das freut mich für Dich Ich hab drüben (Ambition) auch schon ein erstes Foto rein gestellt


----------



## reffi (21. Juli 2013)

wie im Galerie-Thread angekÃ¼ndigt hier mal meine Konfig:

Von Transalp:
â¢	Rahmen 18" Transalp Signature 2 - RS Monarch RT3 HV Tuned
Shimano X12 Steckachse - 142mm x 12mm
              Rahmenfarbe: schwarz matt eloxiert +
              Dekorset in schwarz (nur Unterrohr)
â¢	Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 150-120mm
â¢	Acros Ai-SXE22 Steuersatz in rot eloxiert Tapered
â¢	Remotehebel SattelstÃ¼tze links - Remotehebel Federgabel rechts
â¢	No Tubes ZTR Flow EX Felgen - Hope Pro 2 EVONaben
â¢	Scheibenbremse Magura MT4 Kompletts. 200mm/180mm
â¢	Shimano XT Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M780 3x10fach
â¢	Shimano XT Rapidfire Schalthebel SL-M780 10fach
â¢	Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771 10-fach / 11-36
â¢	Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M781 3x10fach
â¢	Shimano XT Kette HG-94 10-fach
â¢	Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M786 GS Shadow10fach
â¢	Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller Riser Bar 720mm/ 30mmRiser
â¢	Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller OS 60mm / 3 Spacer a 10mm
â¢	SattelstÃ¼tze Rock Shox Reverb 125mm Remote
â¢	Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lock rot
â¢	Continental Mountain King II ProTection Falt. 2,4"
â¢	Schlauch Continental MTB 26" SV
â¢	Kettenstrebenschutz vario
â¢	Rahmenschutzfolie 3M - Unterrohr
â¢	Pedal Satz Shimano XT PD-M785 Trail
(dabei waren noch Acros A-Grip Schraubgriff schwarz-rot und Sattel Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow)

Von mir angebaut:
â¢	Sattel sq-lab 611 active
â¢	Griffe sp-lab 711
â¢	Flaschenhalter sks x-cage


----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Ich hätte noch eine Bitte 

Könnte jemand mit einem Fully Signature II 20" den Sattel auf 80cm Höhe stellen (mit dem Zollstock gemessen von Tretlager Mitte bis Sattel Oberkante wo man drauf sitzt).

Dann würde mich ein Bild von der Seite sehr freuen (mir geht es um die Sattelüberhöhung, das möchte ich mir gerne mal anschauen. Danke


----------



## CrEeK99 (20. September 2013)

Ich stelle mir gerade ein Signature zusammen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Hinweise für mich!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=653587


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2014)

Alle soweit zufrieden mit Ihren Signature. Man liest ja relativ wenig über Trandalp, aber das Angebot überzeugt.


----------



## MLingg (3. April 2014)

Hab meins seit Oktober 2013 - bislang schwer zufrieden


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2014)

Habe mich ein wenig in das Signature verliebt. 
Ist halt nichts dieser Einheitsbrei ;-)


----------



## Jakten (4. April 2014)

Was fahrt ihr so mit eurem Signature?
Ich wollte erst 150mm vorne und hinten haben, bei 140mm ist aber schluss bei Transalp.

Mein Einsatzgebiet neben der gemütlichen Hausrunde sind flowige Trails sowie recht Steile und technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen mit steilen Treppen und ziemlich viel Geröll.

Habe ein wenig "Angst" davor, dass im Signature zuviel Race Gene und zu wenig All Mountain Gene stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (4. April 2014)

Im Konfigurator wird zumindest vorne bis 160mm möglich (Rock Shox Pike). Ich selber fahre nur eins als "Team Trail" also mit 120mm. Da hier die meisten Strecken eher flach sind ist das für mich der beste Kompromiss gewesen. Manchmal frage ich mich allerdings schon wie das so wär mit noch ein bisschen mehr Federweg


----------



## Jakten (4. April 2014)

Die 140mm waren auf hinten bezogen, sorry - liest sich anders


----------



## MLingg (4. April 2014)

Ich hab das Signature TEAM AM mit ner Revelation (150-120) vorne, hinten wie bereits gesagt 140 mm. Find eigentlich nicht, dass das Bike zu "race-lastig" ist, im Gegenteil.

Mein Einsatzgebiet deckt sich ungefähr mit deinem ... "Große" Sprünge hats bisher nicht gegeben (hab ich auch nicht vor), aber Geröll und Stufen waren bisher kein Problem.


----------



## Jakten (4. April 2014)

Das war doch das was ich hören wollte 
An die Revalation dachte ich auch. Als Antrieb werden wohl 2x10 dran kommen.

Verändert sich bei den Rahmengrößen nur die Sitzrohrlänge über dem Oberrohr?
Sieht auf der Internetseite zwischen den weiß-blauen und den schwarzen Rahmen so aus, oder sind das bei dem Modellen noch andere Rahmen?


----------



## Keepiru (9. April 2014)

Ich fahre die 140 hinten, Rev150 vorn. Habe ziemlich viel mit dem Dämpfer-Setup herumgespielt und bin jetzt auf einem Setup gelandet mit dem ich 100% zufrieden bin: Sag: 20% vorn ca.15% hinten, Dämpfung relativ weit offen. Damit habe ich genau das Verhalten das ich haben will.
Mehr Federweg habe ich mir bisher nicht gewünscht. Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft die hintere Federung durchzuschlagen. Bei wirklich großen Sprüngen geht das bestimmt, aber mit meinen 1m-Drops (selbst wenn sie ins Flat gehen) nichtmal Annäherungsweise.
Unter dem Strich: ein TOLLES All-Mountain. Allerdings verbaut Transalp per default einen VIEL zu langen Vorbau. 50mm und 20mm Rise + 2x 10mm Spacer sind für mich optimal. Bin 178 groß, 18" Rahmen.


----------



## Jakten (16. Juni 2014)

Hat ein Signature Fahrer die aktuelle Ausgabe von "Mountain Bike" gelesen. Da wird ja unter anderem das Signature II AM getestet und schneidet eher schlecht ab. Sollte ich diesem Test ausnahmsweise trauen oder eher komplett überlesen?
- Hinten drin sitzen
- Zu weiter Radstand
- ...

Das Angebot ist zu überzeugend im Vergleich zu dem Mitbewerbern


----------



## ohlein (16. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir kein Transalp bike mehr kaufen!! Der Service was Garantie angeht ist absolut schlecht!!! Da bin ich besseren Service gewohnt!!

Naja aus Fehler lernt man


----------



## Jakten (16. Juni 2014)

Oha, erste mal was Schlechtes?
Oder gibt es mehr solcher Erfahrungen?

Außerdem schimpft es sich gerne nach einem nicht anerkanntem Garantiefall. Weil Vieles fällt unter den schönen Begriff "Kulanz" ;-)
Aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung weiß ich nur zu gut was wirklich Garantie und was "Gut will" vom Vertragspartner ist.


----------



## Keepiru (16. Juni 2014)

Also...... ICH mag mein Signature. Und bisher ist auch jeder begeistert gewesen der drauf gesessen hat....
Scheiss auf den Test, fahr das Teil einfach mal.

Btw: Ich habe eine ganze Weile an der Abstimmung getüftelt bis ich die richtigen Settings für mich und meinen Fahrstil gefunden habe. Insofern.... nicht vom ersten Eindruck täuschen lassen. Man muss ein bischen Arbeit investieren und nicht unbedingt nach "Lehrbuch" vorgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (16. Juni 2014)

Werde es die Tage mal im Sauerland testen können.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (17. Juni 2014)

Moin!
Tu das, fahre bei Reffi das Rad ausgiebig Probe und Du wirst begeistert sein, ich bin zumindest von meinem begeistert und habe bei jeder Fahrt viel Spass.
Zum Thema Test in der neuen MTB Bike. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, den Test mal etwas genauer auszuwerten, komme aber vor nächster Woche nicht dazu. Ebenso wollte ich mal bei TA nach deren Meinung zum Test fragen. Meine Meinung dazu ist folgende:
Ich halte den Test nach erster Durchsicht für ungerechtfertigt. Z.B.: wird ein Rad, dessen Komponenten unterste Klasse sind mit Sehr gut bewertet, das TA, welches mit Abstand die besten Komponenten hat nur mit gut. Die negative Begründung ist alles in allem sehr schwammig und subjektiv.
Aber, und das habe ich auch schon bei anderen " Fachzeitschriften " bemerkt ( Waffentest duch Zeitschrift Visier u.a.), drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, das Transalp nicht gewinnen darf, weil sonst die anderen Hersteller, insbesondere der schon fast Dauergewinner, weniger oder keine Anzeigen mehr schalten. Bei einem anderen Test éines Transalp, der deutlich besser ausfiel, war eine Anzeige von TA in der Zeitschrift. Habe danach keine mehr gesehen.
Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing. So scheint es mir jedenfalls. Mal angenommen, man hätte einen kürzeren Vorbau getestet, ist ja sehr Fahrer abhängig, und ein Fahrer, der die Art und das Fahrverhalten des TA eher mag, hätte den Test durchgeführt. Wäre dann ein besseres Ergebnis heraus gekommen? Ich denke nicht. Mal angenommen im Test hätte sowas gestanden wie " .... hervorragendes Bike mit excellenter Ausstattung lässt das Feld der renommierten Hersteller weit hinter sich ...." würden sich die "renommierten Hersteller " sicherlich mit ihren Anzeigen etwas zurück halten. Und diese Art der "Fachmagazine " lebt nun mal auch von der Werbung. Und die Gehälter und Honorare der Tester werden eben auch aus diesem Topf bezahlt. Dazu kommt sicherlich, das die Hersteller diese Test sehr genau lesen und auch wissen wer da was getestet und vor allen wie beurteilt hat. Dann wird eben bei der nächsten Einladung zur Neuheitenvorstellung  nur der Kollege an den Gardasee oder nach Malle oder sonstwohin eingeladen. Nichts vom dem was ich geschrieben habe kann ich beweisen. Es ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und ich unterstelle hier niemanden irgendetwas, ich habe halt einfach mal etwas fantasiert.
Zum besseren Verständnis und besseren Nachvollziehbarkeit wäre eine Art Diagramm (Kosten/Nutzen Vergleich) sinnvoll. Wo man sieht, welche Eigenschaft des Rades wird mit welcher Punktzahl bewertet und hat im Ranking welchen Faktor. Das würde sehr zur Transparenz beitragen und man könnte diese Tests viel besser nachvollziehen und auch mehrere Tests miteinander vergleichen.
Am Ende bleibt in diesem Fall aus meiner Sicht ein deutliches Geschmäckle.


----------



## Jakten (17. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut, da sieht man mal wie gut der ADAC testet 
Traurigerweise lässt man sich immer wieder von diesen Tests blenden, zumindest erwische ich mich mal wieder dabei.

Danke East für deine Meinung, leuchtet ein 

Ich glaube es wird ein Signature, wenn jetzt noch das "Draufsitzgefühl" passt setze ich mich mit der Ausstattung auseinerander.


----------



## bronks (17. Juni 2014)

Ohh! Falscher Thread, da falsches Rad!


----------



## Keepiru (17. Juni 2014)

Bezüglich Ausstattung:
Wirklich überrascht hat mich bisher der "billige" Laufradsatz (Mavic Crossride).
Bis auf das die Decals nicht an den Felgen halten, ist das Ding bocksteif und haltbar.
Hat bisher ohne nennenswerte Verschleisserscheinungen  1500km hartes Trailriding / Sprünge ect. weg gesteckt...


----------



## pedax (22. Juni 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hat ein Signature Fahrer die aktuelle Ausgabe von "Mountain Bike" gelesen. Da wird ja unter anderem das Signature II AM getestet und schneidet eher schlecht ab. Sollte ich diesem Test ausnahmsweise trauen oder eher komplett überlesen?
> - Hinten drin sitzen
> - Zu weiter Radstand
> - ...


Ich habe den Test zwar nicht gelesen aber kürzlich hat jemand in einem Kaufberatungsthread (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/am-tourenfully-bis-3000.705894/#post-12039759) etwas mehr Details über den Testbericht geschrieben und in dem Test sind meiner Meinung nach einige inhaltliche Fehler:
* Der angegeben Lenkwinkel entspricht nicht dem tatsächlichen Lenkwinkel und auch nicht dem von Transalp angegebenen
* Andere große Hersteller haben bei ihren Bikes (z.B. Radon Slide 150) einen noch längeren Radstand
ich habe den Test aber wie gesagt selbst nicht gelesen und kann deshalb nicht viel zu den Details sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (23. Juni 2014)

Fährt jemand das Signature mit der 160mm Pike?


----------



## greg12 (23. Juni 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hat ein Signature Fahrer die aktuelle Ausgabe von "Mountain Bike" gelesen. Da wird ja unter anderem das Signature II AM getestet und schneidet eher schlecht ab. Sollte ich diesem Test ausnahmsweise trauen oder eher komplett überlesen?
> - Hinten drin sitzen
> - Zu weiter Radstand
> - ...
> ...



irgendwie entspricht auch der rahmen auf der hp nicht dem im mag abgebildeten rahmen. im mag hat der rahmen ein abgeknicktes sitzrohr inkl. directmount umwerfer, auch das unterrohr wirkt geschwungener. in summe würd ich sagen ein anderer rahmen, von daher wird wohl auch die gemessene geo stimmen! kann ja durchaus sein, dass der dämpfer anders abgestimmt ist und ein versacken im federweg bergauf durchaus möglich ist, ebenso kann die kinematik vom bisherigen modell abweichen....
im test wurde jedenfalls die ausstattung unds gewicht als sehr positiv dargestellt. das indirekt handling ist bei 66°lw und 90mm vorbau mit breitem lenker nachvollziehbar und über einen kurzen vorbau schnell behebbar!


----------



## Jakten (23. Juni 2014)

Genauere Infos bekommt man von Transalp.
Alles geklärt, nur weiß ich nicht in wie fern es in einem Forum veröffentlicht werden darf, zumindest nicht von meiner Seite ;-)


----------



## Eastwood.357 (23. Juni 2014)

Aber per PN kannst Du mich doch mal schlau machen, würde mich sehr interessieren,
dann muss TA nicht jedem ihre Version erzählen. Ganz im Vertrauen natürlich.


----------



## pedax (23. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch für nähere Infos per PN interessieren


----------



## sbradl (23. Juni 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch für nähere Infos per PN interessieren


Ich auch. Obwohl ich schon eine Vermutung habe.


----------



## sanwald81 (25. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch über eine PN freuen. Habe nämlich auch seit ein paar Wochen ein Signature II.


----------



## sanwald81 (25. Juni 2014)

Den aktuellen Test habe ich zwar auch nicht gelesen, werde aber mal schauen, ob ich das Heft noch bekomme. Wenn dort allerdings der zu lange Radstand bemängelt wird, kann es sich eigentlich nicht um den Rahmen handeln, den ich aktuell habe, denn ich habe ausführlich die Geometrien aller möglichen Räder verglichen (Radon Slide, Canyon Spectral AL, Cube AMS 150, Liteville 301, ...). Die haben alle einen wesentlich größeren Radstand. Schon aus dem Grund, dass der Signature II Rahmen "nur" 26" kompatibel ist, muss der Radstand ja geringer ausfallen als bei 27,5" kompatiblen Rahmen. Das Gefühl hinten drin zu sitzen habe ich auch nicht und den Hinterbau finde ich sehr sensibel und trotzdem antriebsneutral. Sollte es mal wippen, kann man ja die Plattform des Dämpfers nutzen, dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mich ja auch schon für das Signature entschieden, muss mich nur beim reffi noch mal drauf setzen


----------



## pedax (25. Juni 2014)

@sanwald81 ich hab jetzt selbst auch nochmal direkt bei Transalp nachgefragt und bei dem Test handelt es um einen Prototypen für ein 27,5" kompatibles Signature II, allerdings waren noch nicht alle Komponenten verfügbar (so wurde z.B. mit einer kürzeren Gabel getestet als für dieses Bike geplant) - leider fehlen die Hinweise darauf im Heft - d.h. für jeden der an der 26" Variante interessiert ist, ist der Testbericht eigentlich hinfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (25. Juni 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> @sanwald81 ich hab jetzt selbst auch nochmal direkt bei Transalp nachgefragt und bei dem Test handelt es um einen Prototypen für ein 27,5" kompatibles Signature II, allerdings waren noch nicht alle Komponenten verfügbar (so wurde z.B. mit einer kürzeren Gabel getestet als für dieses Bike geplant) - leider fehlen die Hinweise darauf im Heft - d.h. für jeden der an der 26" Variante interessiert ist, ist der Testbericht eigentlich hinfällig.



Das erklärt natürlich Einiges. Wenn die Hinweise darauf allerdings vom Magazin einfach weggelassen wurden, obwohl Transalp darauf hingewiesen hat, ist das gegenüber Transalp aber ziemlich unverschämt. An denen ihrer Stelle würde mich das ordentlich ärgern.


----------



## pedax (25. Juni 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Wenn die Hinweise darauf allerdings vom Magazin einfach weggelassen wurden, obwohl Transalp darauf hingewiesen hat, ist das gegenüber Transalp aber ziemlich unverschämt.


Genau so ist es


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2014)

Das geht leider gar nicht!
Mal gucken ob in der nächsten Ausgabe seitens der Redaktion noch was dazu geschrieben wird.


----------



## slrzo (25. Juni 2014)

Hmm ist das dann überhaupt noch ein Signature II oder nicht einfach eine neue Modellstufe?
Oder kann der abgewandelte Rahmen sowohl mit 26" und 27,5" gefahren werden?


----------



## pedax (25. Juni 2014)

@slrzo dazu habe ich leider zu wenige Infos - ich glaub einer der User hier im Forum hat das Bike bei Transalp aber auch schon mal Probe gefahren (weiß leider nicht mehr wer das war). Am Besten fragst du mal direkt bei Transalp an und teilst uns anschließend deine Erkenntnis mit (wahrscheinlich wird es die meisten hier interessieren).


----------



## Jakten (26. Juni 2014)

Laut Transalp soll das der neue Signature II Rahmen sein, eine neue Modellbezeichnung wurde nicht erwähnt.
Die Frage stellt sich bei mir nur: Warten bis Ende August auf den neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Keepiru (26. Juni 2014)

ich hoffe sie werden weiterhin eine 26"-option abieten. wobei man praktisch jeden 650er rahmen auch gut mit 26 fahren kann.
4ever 26.


----------



## reaction187 (27. Juni 2014)

Entweder, oder. Mischen ist was für unentschlossene.

Ich hab bei TA auch nachgefragt was so geplant ist. Hinterbau für 27,5" damit man nicht ganz als Außenseiter da steht, soll wohl nachrüstbar sein. Desweiteren soll es einen direct mount Umwerfer Anschluss geben. Und der Rahmen soll "RS Reverb Stealth" tauglich gemacht werden. Die Hardtails bleiben bei 26" hat man mir gesagt. Solang es Teile dafür gibt, wieso auch nicht.




Keepiru schrieb:


> 4ever 26.



Du sagst es! Aber die meisten wollen es ja nicht einsehen und sich lieber vom schöngerede der Industrie blenden lassen. Ist ja auch viel leichter als sich dagegen zu stellen...


----------



## Jakten (27. Juni 2014)

Weiß schon jemand ob die neue Wippe mit 160mm Federweg auch an den derzeit aktuellen Rahmen passt und man diese evtl. nachbestellen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (2. Juli 2014)

ohlein schrieb:


> Ich würde mir kein Transalp bike mehr kaufen!! Der Service was Garantie angeht ist absolut schlecht!!! Da bin ich besseren Service gewohnt!!
> 
> Naja aus Fehler lernt man



Was hattest Du für einen Garantiefall? Wenn die Behauptung so alleine da steht, kann man damit recht wenig anfangen.


----------



## Keepiru (2. Juli 2014)

@ohlein
Die ganze Geschichte bitte.


----------



## nepo (4. Juli 2014)

Die Kritik bzgl. Garantie verwundert mich auch. Ich hatte zwar noch keinen Garantiefall mit Rahmenbruch oder so, aber mein Rad wurde damals mit "falscher" Gabel ausgeliefert (war ein Ambition mit Starrgabel) die Gabel hatte die falsche Einbauhöhe. Nach längerem hin und her (die richtige Gabel war nicht mehr lieferbar) hat man mir angeboten, das Rad (obwohl es schon ne Weile da stand) zurückzuschicken. Wollte ich aber nicht... Auch hätte ich es in der Zeit fahren dürfen und trotzdem noch zurückschicken. Nach weiterem hin und her hat sich Transalp auf eine Lösung eingelassen, mit der ich nicht nur sehr zufrieden war, es hat TA auch noch etwas gekostet. (Hab ne Ritchey WCS im Netz bestellt und von denen den Differenzbetrag erstattet bekommen). Und das hat die außerdem viel Zeit und Telefonate auch mit dem Hersteller gekostet. Wichtig schien ihnen hauptsächlich zu sein, dass ich am ende glücklich bin.


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juli 2014)

Kann mich über den Transalp-Service auch überhaupt nicht beschweren. Sehr vorbildlich, kompetent, freundlich und kundenorientiert.


----------



## sanwald81 (4. Juli 2014)

Ja, so sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Bei meinem Signature II Rahmen war auch statt eines rot eloxierten Steuersatzes ein schwarzer verbaut. Man hat mir aber umgehend alle denkbaren Optionen angeboten und ich musste mich nur noch für eine entscheiden. Absolut unkompliziert und stressfrei. Vor allem die Reaktionszeiten waren vorbildlich.


----------



## reffi (14. Juli 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ja auch schon für das Signature entschieden, muss mich nur beim reffi noch mal drauf setzen



und Jakten - Bestellung schon raus? Oder werkelst Du noch an der Ausstattung? Wie soll es denn werden ?

viele Grüße
reffi

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (14. Juli 2014)

Moin,

Nene, alles soweit stimmig. Aber es wird das neue Signature mir 160er Fahrwerk.
Angebot liegt vor, warte auf erste Bilder. Die werden ca Anfang August zu sehen sein.
Aber auf die paar Tage kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an ;-)
Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk


----------



## reaction187 (19. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch...

Ich hab am HT 120mm Federgabel und am Fully 140mm.

Jetzt ist es so dass sich das HT ziemlich neutral lenken lässt. Es niegt nicht dazu einzuschlagen.

Das Fully hingegen lenkt sich ab einem gewissen Winkel so, das man das Gefühl bekommt der lenker würde nach aussen ziehen. Sozusagen wegknicken. Gibt so ein unsicheres kurven-lenkverhalten.

Laut TA liegt das an der Einbaulänge der Federgabel. Das bedeutet aber dass es an 2cm liegt. Ist das so arg spürbar?

TA meinte dass dieses Phänomen auch bei den 29er bikes zu bemerken sei.

Habe extra Bremse und schaltung vom Lenker genommen um sicher zu gehen dass da nix blockiert, aber es ist so wie ich sag.


----------



## Jakten (19. Juli 2014)

Je flacher der Lenkwinkel desto stärker wird das wegkippen, oder?
Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (6. August 2014)

Wie ist bei euch der Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohrs? Eher groß oder eher klein? Meine KS LEV hat schon relativ viel Spiel. Wenn die Sattelkelmme nicht angezogen ist, kann man die Sattelstütze vor- und zurück bewegen und merkt dabei wie sie am unteren Ende gegen das Sattelrohr hin- und herwippt. Bei meinen bisherigen Rahmen ist das deutlich weniger. Auf Nachfrage bei Transalp haben sie mir gesagt, sie haben eine Toleranz beim Sattelrohr von +- 0,1mm. Wenn ich mit dem Messschieber oben am Sattelrohr nachmesse sind's auch gut 31,7mm und die KS LEV hat eher Untermaß mit gut 31,5mm. Weiter rein kommt man mit dem Messschieber leider nicht. 
Mit gefetteter Sattelstütze hatte ich das Problem, dass die Stütze bei Belastung langsam rein rutschte. Nach dem Entfetten und mit Montagepaste hält's jetzt, aber gestern hatte ich ein furchtbares Knarzen, was von der Bewegung der Stütze im Sattelrohr kam. Nach einer ordentlichen Packung Montagepaste ist wieder Ruhe, fragt sich nur wie lang.


----------



## bronks (6. August 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> ... Toleranz beim Sattelrohr von +- 0,1mm ...


Das spricht nicht für Qualität!



sanwald81 schrieb:


> ... eher Untermaß mit gut 31,5mm. ...


Das auch nicht!



sanwald81 schrieb:


> ... Nach dem Entfetten und mit Montagepaste hält's jetzt, aber gestern hatte ich ein furchtbares Knarzen, was von der Bewegung der Stütze im Sattelrohr kam. Nach einer ordentlichen Packung Montagepaste ist wieder Ruhe, fragt sich nur wie lang.


Wer hat Dir den ultradoofen Tip mit der Montagepaste gegeben?

Haarspray oder Lack auf die Sattelstütze oder ins Sitzrohr und das ganze fetten ...


----------



## sanwald81 (6. August 2014)

Naja, so ultradoof kann der Tipp ja nicht sein. Immherhin funktionierts und bei Carbonsattelstützen wird das auch ausdrücklich empfohlen. Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob der Sattelrohrdurchmesser bei anderen Signature 2 - Fahrern eher zu klein oder auch eher zu groß ist.
Haarspray oder Lack probier ich vielleicht mal aus.


----------



## reaction187 (6. August 2014)

ich hab bei meinem signature 2 die sattelklemme einmal aus versehen so fest angezogen (weils so leicht ging) dass ich mir ne delle in das rohr von der Sattelstütze gemacht hab. Seitdem, ist der durchmesser enorm kleiner und eine sattelstütze muss man jetzt richtig reinhämmern 

könnte ich natürlich wieder aufbiegen... aber wozu, einmal sattelstütze drin -> bleibt.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (7. August 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Das spricht nicht für Qualität!
> 
> 
> Das auch nicht!
> ...


 
 Hallo Bronks,
wie genau soll denn das Sattelrohr sein?
Wenn mir jemand mit Toleranzen unter +/- 0,1 mm kommt, messe ich jede Bohrung mit dem Dreipunkttaster im Reinraum bei 20° C.
Über die gesamte Länge. Und mit diesem Messprotokoll kann dann auf einer technischen Grundlage geprüft werden, ist das so in Ordnung oder müssen Toleranzen nachgebessert werden.
Hier muss eher im gesamten die Passung betrachtet werden und die besteht aus Bohrung und Welle. Google mal den Begriff Iso Toleranzen.
Welches könnte also das Größtmaß  der Bohrung sein und welches das Kleinstmaß der Welle. Auf welcher Länge der Bauteile soll diese Passung gelten? Um wieviel verengt sich die Bohrung nach anziehen der Sattelklemme (natürlich mit dem definierten Drehmoment).
Wie sieht die ganze Sache denn im Winter oder im Sommer aus, wenn sich zum Beispiel verschiedene Materialien unterschiedlich ausdehnen?
Deine Tipps mit dem Haarspray oder dem Lack kommen mir vor wie früher in der Lehre, wenn eine Bohrung zu groß war und der Passstift zu locker war, einfach mit eine Kugel, deren Durchmesser > Bohrungsdurchmesser war auf die Bohrung legen und mit dem Hämmerchen etwas bearbeiten. Stift sitzt, Funktion aber nicht gegeben.

Beste Grüße,
East


----------



## bronks (7. August 2014)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> ... Wenn mir jemand mit Toleranzen unter +/- 0,1 mm kommt ...


Im Feinmessraum verbringe ich gelegentlich auch meine Zeit ...



Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> ... Hier muss eher im gesamten die Passung betrachtet ...


Das einzige was beachtet werden muß, ist: Es muß funktionieren.

Wenn bei zugeknalltem Spanner die Stütze wandert, dann funktioniert es nicht.



Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Deine Tipps mit dem Haarspray oder dem Lack kommen mir vor wie früher in der Lehre, wenn eine Bohrung zu groß war und der Passstift zu locker war, einfach mit eine Kugel, deren Durchmesser > Bohrungsdurchmesser war auf die Bohrung legen und mit dem Hämmerchen etwas bearbeiten. Stift sitzt, Funktion aber nicht gegeben.


Der Mangel liegt beim Hersteller.

Ich habe ein schlampig gefertigtes Sitzrohr einfach mit Haarspray veredelt.


----------



## Eastwood.357 (7. August 2014)

Wenn der Mangel beim Hersteller liegt, dann nenne mir doch mal Deine technischen Vorgaben zu den Maß- und zu den Form- und Lagetoleranzen.
Und wenn Funktion die einzige Anforderung ist, dann drücke ich das Sattelrohr etwas zusammen, oder lege eine kleine Schweißnaht zwischen Rohr und Stütze oder fertige aus einem Stück.
Ich denke schon man muss sich die gesamte Konstruktion anschauen und wissen wie die Funktion letztlich erreicht werden soll. Und was genau war bei Deinem Sattelrohr schlampig ausgeführt?
Mir ist wichtig, dass nicht nur die Funktion gewährleistet ist, sondern dass es so funktioniert wie es technisch soll. Alles andere ist meines Erachtens Pfusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (9. August 2014)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> ... Alles andere ist meines Erachtens Pfusch.


Ja! Ist es auch!


----------



## Eastwood.357 (11. August 2014)




----------



## Jakten (14. August 2014)

Die neuen Signature 650B Rahmen sollten in KW 32/33 bei Transalp sein. Mal gucken wann sie wirklich lieferbar sind


----------



## reaction187 (26. August 2014)

Hätte hier jemand interesse an dem aktuellen Fullyrahmen im gebrauchten Zustand? Ich fahr so selten mit dem Teil das ich ernsthaft überlege die Teile zu verkaufen und ein HT aufzubauen. Aber das mach ich nur wenn jemand den Rahmen haben möchte. Zustand ist einwandfrei. Gepflegt, keine Stürze oder ähnliches. Sehr wenig gefahren.


----------



## sbradl (26. August 2014)

Größe?


----------



## reaction187 (26. August 2014)

18"


----------



## Keepiru (30. August 2014)

Nach einem Jahr artgerechter Behandlung muss ich jetzt zum ersten mal den Hinterbau zerlegen, säubern und entsprechende Stellen fetten. Es knarzt ein wenig.  Die Lager sind immernoch top!


----------



## sanwald81 (4. September 2014)

Ich war jetzt 9 Tage in den Westalpen unterwegs. Insgesamt bin ich seit Mai etwa 1500km gefahren. Während der Tour hat  der Hinterbau angefangen zu knarzen. Jetzt am Ende der Tour ist das Knarzen echt nicht mehr schön. Bin noch im Urlaub und werde noch einige Touren fahren. Daheim muss ich der Ursache mal auf den Grund gehen. Es knackt beim Treten und beim Einfedern, wenn man etwas schräg Kraft auf den Hinterbau ausübt. Beim Einfedern durch Kraft von oben knackt nichts. Mal schaun wie die Lager aussehen.
Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro2_218 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepiru (4. September 2014)

vermutlich ist bei dir (wie bei mir) nur die untere lagerung (am tretlager) locker. 
einfach anknallen, und ausgeknarzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (4. September 2014)

Bei mir war mal das Lager am Hinterbau leicht locker und hatte beim kräftigen Treten ein Knacken von sich gegeben. Einfach wieder mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment festgemacht und weg wars.


----------



## Keepiru (4. September 2014)

so isses. bei mir sind die lager trotz wirklich artgerechter behandlung spielfrei wie am ersten tag.
ein bekannter hat nach den ersten 2 monaten den ersten satz lager in seinem yeti getauscht.....


----------



## sanwald81 (7. September 2014)

Habe heute mal die Schrauben am Hinterbau nachgezogen. Hat alles gepasst. Es scheinen die Dämpferbuchsen gewesen zu sein. Habe Huber-bushings verbaut. Mit ein bißchen Fett ist jetzt wieder Ruhe. Tour habe ich aber noch keine gefahren. Mal sehen ob's so bleibt.
Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro2_218 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (8. September 2014)

Bin heute etwa 20km gefahren. 5km war's gut, jetzt knarzt's doch wieder wie blöd. Muss ich daheim mal neue Dämpferbuchsen rein machen und dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## sanwald81 (15. September 2014)

So, nachdem der Urlaub wieder rum ist, habe ich gestern mal die Dämpferbuchsen getauscht und das Knarzen war weg. Lag also nicht an den Hinterbaulagern.
Jetzt habe ich aber ein weiteres Problem. Ebenfalls im Urlaub hat die hintere Bremse angefangen zu schleifen. Hauptsächlich beim Treten oder bei Kurvenfahrt. Dachte das liegt an einem nicht mehr ganz optimal ausgerichteten Bremssattel. Den habe ich gestern aber astrein mittig ausgerichtet und die Scheibe läuft auch absolut ohne Seitenschlag. Was mir aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich das Hinterrad oben anfasse und nach links und rechts drücke, bewegt sich die Bremsscheibe sehr stark mit, d.h. sie liegt mal rechts und mal links am Bremsbelag an. Der Kraftaufwand ist relativ gering. Da ich aber vorher nie drauf geachtet habe, kann ich nicht sagen, ob das normal ist oder ob da irgendwas Spiel hat. Bei ausgebautem Laufrad kann ich weder am Hinterbau noch am Laufrad Spiel feststellen.
Ein Schleifen der Bremse bei Kurvenfahrt kenne ich eigentlich nur von meinem Hardtail mit Schnellspanner. Bei meinen Fullys mit Steckachse hatte ich dieses Problem noch nie.
Könnt ihr bei euren Rädern auch so leicht die Bremsscheibe nach links und rechts bewegen durch Krafteinwirkung aufs Laufrad? Wäre echt nett, wenn das der ein oder andere mal probieren könnte.


----------



## Keepiru (15. September 2014)

Geht bei mir nicht.
Hört sich irgendwie nach Spiel in den Hinterradlagern (also Nabe) an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (15. September 2014)

Danke fürs Testen. Ich vermute auch die Nabenlager. Werde die mal tauschen.


----------



## Keepiru (15. September 2014)

Deine Steckachse hast aber wirklich fest, oder? (Nur mal ganz blöd gefragt.....)


----------



## sanwald81 (15. September 2014)

Ja klar. Die habe ich schon ziemlich fest zugeknallt. Ändert an der Sache aber leider nix.


----------



## sanwald81 (15. September 2014)

Ich habe jetzt zum Testen noch ein Laufrad aufgetrieben mit ner anderen Nabe und das kann ich ebenfalls sehr leicht hin- und herbewegen, sodass die Bremsscheibe mitwandert. Als Gegenprobe habe ich beide Laufräder in meinen alten Cueb Rahmen gebaut und da bewegt sich überhaupt nichts. So wie's aussieht ist's doch der Hinterbau des Signature II. Ich könnte mir einbilden am Hauptlager (beim Tretlager) minimales Spiel zu erfühlen. Evtl. mach ich da mal neue Lager rein. Wär aber schon blöd, wenn da schon Spiel auftritt nach gut 1500km.


----------



## reaction187 (19. September 2014)

Sagt mal ist das normal dass man mit einer 140er(+) Federgabel beim einlenken ab einem bestimmten Winkel das Gefühl bekommt wegzuknicken? Dass der Lenker einen quasi mitzieht... Bei 120mm habe ich das nicht.


----------



## sanwald81 (20. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist das normal dass man mit einer 140er(+) Federgabel beim einlenken ab einem bestimmten Winkel das Gefühl bekommt wegzuknicken? Dass der Lenker einen quasi mitzieht... Bei 120mm habe ich das nicht.



Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel mit einer 140er Gabel ist das denke ich normal. Je flacher der Winkel, umso stärker ist das ausgeprägt. Mir ist das allerdings nur am Anfang aufgefallen, vom Wechsel von Hardtail auf 150mm Federweg. Wenn man das etwas geänderte Lenkverhalten mal gewohnt ist, merkt man's eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## reaction187 (20. September 2014)

Wird der Lenkwinkel nicht steiler je höher ich komme?

Das Gefühl ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wohler fühl ich mich mit 120mm (also HT) weil man brauch in der Kurve nicht so "dagegen" lenken.

Wieviel mm hat deine wippe?
 Und die Gabel?


----------



## slrzo (20. September 2014)

Ne flacher. Bei 120mm müssten es soweit ich mich erinner 69,5° sein und bei 140mm 67,5°. Also etwa 2° flacher, wobei die Lenkwinkel bei Transalp da noch sehr moderat sind finde ich.


----------



## Jakten (20. September 2014)

Wird flacher je höher die Gabel.
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## reaction187 (21. September 2014)

und 2 % machen dann schon so viel aus? Wie gesagt ich hab beim lenken das Gefühl als würd ich wegknicken. das hab ich beim ht mit 120mm nicht, aber wenn das normal ist, dann solls so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (21. September 2014)

Ist dein Fully nicht auch ein 18er und das HT ein 20er ?
Das sollte sich sicher auch bemerkbar machen. Schon alleine vom Fahrgefühl.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## sanwald81 (23. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Wird der Lenkwinkel nicht steiler je höher ich komme?
> Wieviel mm hat deine wippe?
> Und die Gabel?



Meine Hinterbau hat 140mm und meine Gabel 150mm ohne Absenkung.


Was mein "Problem" mit der Bremsscheibe angeht habe ich jetzt alle Hinterbaulager geprüft und getauscht. Die Lager meiner Hope Nabe habe ich ebenfalls überprüft. Die haben definitiv kein Spiel und laufen wie am ersten Tag.
Probefahrt steht noch aus, aber die Bremsscheibe bewegt sich nach wie vor beim Hin- und Herdrücken des Laufrads mit. Mit dem anderen Hinterrad mit DTSwiss 240 - Nabe ist's aber genauso. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass das normal ist.
Hatte beide Laufräder auch nochmal in meinem Cube drin. Da kann man das doch auch hin- und herdrücken, gefühlt geht's da aber etwas schwerer.
Sollte die Bremsscheibe Berg hoch jetzt einigermaßen Ruhe geben, ist's mir dann jetzt auch egal.


----------



## reaction187 (23. September 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ist dein Fully nicht auch ein 18er und das HT ein 20er ?
> Das sollte sich sicher auch bemerkbar machen. Schon alleine vom Fahrgefühl.
> 
> Grüße, Roland



ja 18 und 20...

was meinst du jetzt genau?

der unterschied ist so wie gesagt, ich hab beim fully mit 140er gabel das gefühl leicht wegzuknicken und beim ht mit 120er gabel nicht.

Da lässt sich nix machen. Aber schon heftig dass 2 cm mehr federweg so spürbar sind in der lenkbewegung.

Da sind mir 120mm doch lieber, aber jetzt ist es so wie es ist....


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. September 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ja 18 und 20...
> 
> was meinst du jetzt genau?
> 
> ...



Was soll ich schon meinen. Du sitzt auf einen kleineren Rahmen mit viel Federweg und auf einen größeren mit weniger.
Ist doch klar , dass sich da ein unterschiedliches Fahrgefühl einstellt.
Sind Lenker und Vorbauten gleich ?
Da ich beim Wechsel vom Ambition auf Signature II bei der Größe geblieben bin und genauso beim Federweg , ist da kein Unterschied für mich zu merken.
Du hast ja im Grunde 2 gänzlich verschiedene Bikes.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## reaction187 (26. September 2014)

Das kann man so nicht sagen.

Ich hatte vorher ein 18" ambition und jetzt das 20" und da ist auch kaum ein Unterschied für mich zu spüren. Trotzdem ist der unterschied zum fully viel größer, aber das liegt an der Gabel. Das fully hatte ja vorher auch nur 120mm. Das allein machts aus.

Lenker ist der selbe, Vorbau ist beim Fully 80cm und beim HT 90cm, oder umgekehrt.. müsst ich nochmal nachsehen.

Jedenfalls gings mir auch nur um das Lenkverhalten, dass es sich insgesamt anders fährt als das HT ist ja wohl klar.

Ich könnte das mit einer 120er Gabel beheben. Aber andererseits ist dann der unterschied zum ht fast nicht gegeben.


----------



## sanwald81 (26. September 2014)

Der Lenkwinkel hängt aber nicht nur von der Einbauhöhe der Gabel ab. 2 unterschiedliche Rahmen mit derselben Gabel haben nicht automatisch den gleichen Lenkwinkel, da spielt ja auch die Geometrie eine entscheidende Rolle. 
Ist wahrscheinlich jedem klar, kam hier aber teilweise so rüber als ob nur die Einbauhöhe der Gabel für den Winkel verantwortlich ist.


----------



## reaction187 (26. September 2014)

trotzdem hab ich mit einer 120er gaben auch beim fully ein weitestgehend normales lenkgefühl, wie beim HT. und mit 140er gabel eben deutlichst anders. Das ist einfach so. Diese 2 cm machen viel aus. Hätt ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## slrzo (26. September 2014)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, vielleicht hab ichs auch überlesen.
Du hattest vorher im Fully auch ne 120er Gabel drinnen und nun eine 140er reingemacht? Verwendest du aber immer noch die gleiche Wippe?
Vielleicht ändert sich dadurch das Lenkverhalten so deutlich. Falls du ebenfalls die andere Wippe für 140mm drinnen hast vergiss die Frage


----------



## reaction187 (26. September 2014)

ich hatte vorher wippe 140 und gabel 120, nun wippe 140 (immernoch) und gabel 140.

nun bekomme von TA eine 120er wippe weil ich denen gesagt habe dass mir hinten die straffität fehlt, es ist mir einfach zu weich, obwohl der dämpfer genug luft hat. 

Ich probiere dann mal eine 120er aus. Wird aber am lenken nix ändern, davon geh ich mal aus.

aber mal wieder ein wenig rumbasteln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (2. Oktober 2014)

Meine Bestellung habe ich soeben abgeschickt.
Frei nach dem Motto: "Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!"

Soll ca. eine Woche dauert der Aufbau, werde dann je nach Zeit fix da hoch düsen und mein eigenes Signature abholen


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gute Entscheidung 
Ich liebe es einfach ♥ 160mm vorne/hinten und 650B   

Folgende Ausstattung habe ich verbauen lassen:

27,5 Zoll Pike DPA in weiß
Shimano SLX mit 180mm und 160mm
Komplette SLX Schaltung mit Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben mit Flow EX Felgen in 27,5
Vorne: Mountain King II Protection in 2,4"
Hinten: X-King Protection in 2,4"
RS Reverb Stealth 150mm
RS Monarch Plus HV RC3
760er Lenker mit Acros Griffen
Saint Flatpedale
Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut, der Hinterbau ist sehr sensibel und nach langem probieren habe ich nun auch (zumindest am Heck) die optimale Einstellung gefunden. Das Rad ist wirklich sehr leicht und vermittelt ein wahnsinniges Vertrauen.
Es steht in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main, und kann gerne Probe gefahren werden.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Jakten (4. Oktober 2014)

Der neue Signature Rahmen sieht einfach nur schick aus.


----------



## reaction187 (5. Oktober 2014)

wieso ist das nicht auf der TA seite zu sehen ??? wie kann man das denn dann bestellen usw?

welche rahmengröße hast du da? dieses gusset ist häßlich :>

find den alten rahmen stylischer. Der neue hat so ein geschwungenes sattelrohr unten... wtf soll das nun wieder?

und was ist der bereich über deiner roten sattelklemme? ist das noch sattelrohr oder irgendwas anderes? sieht so komisch aus....


----------



## Jakten (5. Oktober 2014)

Oha... alsooo:



reaction187 schrieb:


> wieso ist das nicht auf der TA seite zu sehen ??? wie kann man das denn dann bestellen usw?



Die Seite wird derzeit aktualisiert und sollte "jeden Moment" online gehen.
Mit Kontakt zum Hersteller kann man auch ohne Warenkorb bestellen.



reaction187 schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße hast du da?



18"



reaction187 schrieb:


> Der neue hat so ein geschwungenes sattelrohr unten... wtf soll das nun wieder?



Der Platz wird für die 160mm Federweg benötigt.



reaction187 schrieb:


> und was ist der bereich über deiner roten sattelklemme? ist das noch sattelrohr oder irgendwas anderes? sieht so komisch aus....



Das ist der Schaft der Vario Stütze (Rock Shox Stealth).


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Oktober 2014)

Genau.. Er hat alles richtig beantwortet. Man merkt die vielen PNs. Er weiß sogar meine Rahmengröße 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (5. Oktober 2014)

160mm hinten ist aber heftig.... *___*

und dieser schaft... ist das jetzt was festes oder kann man das wegmachen? so sieht das nicht elegant aus. Die Sattelklemme müsste weiter unten sitzen und das sattelrohr sollte direkt bündig an der Sattelklemme oberkante anfangen.


bin ich mal auf die präzisen technischen daten und instruktionen gespannt wenn die dann auf die hp kommen. Aber so seh ich erstmal keinen grund aufzurüsten. Mir gefällt da der alte rahmen besser 

wippe gusset und dämpfer bilden ein inhomogenes gebilde in meinen augen.


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben viele PNs gewechselt, weil ich das Rad schon habe und er interessiert war. 

Das ist der Auszug der Sattelstütze. Das muss so , außer du fährst die Stütze weiter drinnen..


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## reaction187 (5. Oktober 2014)

wie meinst du das mit weiter drinnen?

kann man den schaft entfernen? brauch man den bei einer normalen stütze?


----------



## Jakten (5. Oktober 2014)

Also so neu ist das System auch nicht...
Sieht man doch mitlerweile an jedem 2ten All Mountain Bike 

Waren das so viele PM's und Mails?


----------



## slrzo (5. Oktober 2014)

Den Schaft hast du immer bei so einer Vario-Sattelstütze. Die Stütze kannst du per Knopfdruck versenken (ohne Schnellspanner aufmachen). Deswegen ist dieser extra Schaft da, weil der Auszug in diesen Schaft eingefahren wird.
Bei einer normalen Sattelstüze hast du natürlich nicht diesen "zusätzlichen" Schaft, da diese ja nicht eingefahren werden kann.


----------



## reaction187 (5. Oktober 2014)

Gehört dieser schaft nun zur Variostütze oder zum rahmen???

heist das im grunde dass man mit einer normalen sattelstütze nicht diesen erhöhten bereich hat und alles normal ist wie beim alten rahmen?


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Oktober 2014)

Meine Güte..

Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative könntest du bitte auch zeigen..
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Rockshox+Reverb+Stealth
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=FSA+Sattelst%C3%BCtze

Wie du siehst, gehört der Schaft zur Vario-Stütze. Da du bei einer Vario Stütze quasi zwei Rohre in einem hast.
Das Außenrohr hält die stütze zbnd wenn du die Stütze absenkst, fährt das innere Rohr in das äußere, wodruch die Stütze versenkt wird.


----------



## reaction187 (5. Oktober 2014)

also ist der rahmen doch ganz normal was sattelstütze betrifft?

das hätte man auch gleich so sagen können


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Oktober 2014)

Der Rahmen kann da nichts für. DAs liegt an der Sattelstütze. Aber wenn du einmal eine Vario-Stütze hattest, willst du sie nicht mehr missen.
Les dich einfach mal ein wenig über Vario-Stützen ein


----------



## reaction187 (5. Oktober 2014)

mir ist sowas zu schwer am bike, und da es auch optisch nicht so dolle aussieht... 
bin da lieber für was leichtes handfestes ohne spielerei. Nix mit absenkung usw. Das kann alles kaputt gehen.
Je primitiver das system, desto besser. 

Es gibt ja auch schnellspanner für sattelstützen... irgendwo hat die Faulheit doch auch mal grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (5. Oktober 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> mir ist sowas zu schwer am bike, und da es auch optisch nicht so dolle aussieht...
> bin da lieber für was leichtes handfestes ohne spielerei. Nix mit absenkung usw. Das kann alles kaputt gehen.
> Je primitiver das system, desto besser.



Dann müsstest du aber Hardtail und Starrgabel fahren 

Das bisschen Mehrgewicht kann man doch echt vernachlässigen. Und gerade im Mittelgebirge ist das schon ne echt geile Sache mit ner Variostütze. Kein ständiges Anhalten und Sattel runter machen, einfach Knopf drücken und fertig.


----------



## sanwald81 (5. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Variostütze. Mein Mädel meinte auch, das braucht man doch nicht, bis ich mir eine ans Bike geschraubt habe. Kurz darauf wollte sie auch eine haben und gibt sie jetzt nicht mehr her  Ganz nebenbei hat das ihrer Fahrtechnik sehr gut getan, weil sie auch auf kurzen Trailabschnitten den Sattel absenkt, wo man vorher nicht extra angehalten hätte, um per Schnellspanner die Stütze zu versenken.
Aber letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen.


----------



## kommski (6. Oktober 2014)

Leider muss ich die Aussage von @Chaotixx bestätigen . Wenn man ohne Variostütze fährt, gibt es keinen Grund sich eine zuzulegen. Wenn man es aber getan hat, wird man nie wieder ohne fahren und das schlimme man kann gleich in eine Reverb investieren. Was das Mehrgewicht betrifft, da kann ich um an Gewicht zu sparen an mir mehr arbeiten als am Bike


----------



## Jakten (6. Oktober 2014)

Haben nicht alle die Vario belächelt?
Ich kenne reichlich Leute die vor dem Test so etwas wie "braucht doch kein Mensch" oder "Spielerei" von sich gegeben haben


----------



## Jakten (6. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung habe ich soeben abgeschickt.
> Frei nach dem Motto: "Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!"
> 
> Soll ca. eine Woche dauert der Aufbau, werde dann je nach Zeit fix da hoch düsen und mein eigenes Signature abholen


 
Boa, das warten auf die AB dauert gefühlt sogar eeeewig. Da warte ich Monate mit dem Auftrag und dann kann es mir nicht schnell genug gehen 

Freitag kann ich es abholen


----------



## Eastwood.357 (7. Oktober 2014)

Moin!
Habe ich es dir nicht gesagt? Du befindest dich jetzt in der Transalpzeitschleife, jede Minute kommt Dir vor, wie schon fünfmal durchgemacht.
Aber irgendwann ist auch das vorbei und dann zeige mal dein Schätzchen.
Viel Spaß!
East


----------



## Jakten (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, du hast es mir gesagt 

Ich kann froh sein, dass die Lieferzeit nur bei einer Woche liegt jetzt im Herbst. Zwei Wochen würde ich nicht durchstehen 

Bilder bekommt ihr zu sehen, keine Angst 
Besonderen Dank an East, reffi und Chaotixx für netten Kontakt, die Beratung, die Eindrücke, die genommene Zeit für eine Probefahrt (reffi, wir sehen uns bestimmt noch mal wieder!) und und und.

PS.: War Arne Reising bei euch Transalp-Kunden auch immer so nüchtern per Mail? Ist ja unglaublich wie kompetent aber unemotional meine Mails beantwortet wurden.
Auf jeden Fall wurden alle meine Fragen beantwortet und Wünsche erfüllt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (7. Oktober 2014)

> PS.: War Arne Reising bei euch Transalp-Kunden auch immer so nüchtern per Mail? Ist ja unglaublich wie kompetent aber unemotional meine Mails beantwortet wurden.
> Auf jeden Fall wurden alle meine Fragen beantwortet und Wünsche erfüllt.



Ja bei mir auch. Aber lieber so , als irgendein Mist erzählt zu bekommen 
Dafür sind die Angebote um so besser !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (7. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch. Aber lieber so , als irgendein Mist erzählt zu bekommen
> Dafür sind die Angebote um so besser !!
> 
> Grüße , Roland



Dito, und ich sehe es genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (7. Oktober 2014)

War ja auch keine Beschwerde, ist mir halt nur aufgefallen


----------



## reaction187 (9. Oktober 2014)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Dito, und ich sehe es genauso



weist du wieviel dein bike wiegt?

und allgemein gefragt... sind 12 bis 13 kg für ein fully, also in dem fall sas sig2, mit 140mm+ und gröberen profil ein normales gewicht?


----------



## sbradl (9. Oktober 2014)

Mein hardtail (Summitrider) wiegt über 13kg, ich frag mich immer wie manche mit nem fully auf solche Gewichte kommen


----------



## reaction187 (9. Oktober 2014)

was hast du denn verbaut? ich hab an meinem ambition irgendwas mit 10,3 hab ich eben nachgemessen.

Und der rahmen ist ca 400g leichter als der summitrider. Aber vermutlich hast du eine dickere gabel und breitere felgen und breitere reifen ???

also immer wenn ich erst HT fahre und dann mal aufs fully, hab ich das empfinden einen panzer zu fahren.


----------



## sbradl (9. Oktober 2014)

160mm Pike, Flow Ex und als Reifen momentan vorne das Äffchen und hinten den kleinen Baron. Dazu noch die Variostütze.

Wenn ich vom Ambition auf den Summitrider steige kommts mir auch vor wie ein Panzer


----------



## Chaotixx (9. Oktober 2014)

Es ist leicht. Mein CC-HT ist gefühlt schwerer. Ich kann es morgen mal wiegen.
Schätzungsweise um die 13 Kilo..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (9. Oktober 2014)

13 kilo wäre voll ok für 650b finde ich.

@sbradl 
da hast ja auch ein paar schwere teile drann, aber das soll ja auch so sein.
variostütze wiegt ordentlich, oder?


----------



## slrzo (10. Oktober 2014)

Variostütze wiegt so etwa 550-600g. Transalp gibt ja ein Mehrgewicht von 350g an.


----------



## Jakten (10. Oktober 2014)

14,2 kg hat meins ohne Pedalen.
Habe aber wuchtige Reifen und schwere Laufräder, und dennoch locker unter 15kg. TOP
Mehr folgt die Tage.
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## reaction187 (10. Oktober 2014)

dann hast du bestimmt das 650er nicht wahr?


----------



## Jakten (10. Oktober 2014)

Jo, 650b und 160er Fahrwerk.
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## Jakten (11. Oktober 2014)

Erste kurze Probefahrt überstanden. 
Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk...


----------



## reaction187 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hast dir aber eine empfindliche Farbe ausgesucht


----------



## Chaotixx (11. Oktober 2014)

Also, ich habe eben auch mal gewogen.
14,2 hat meins. Passt- mein HT für 800€ mit 120mm FW ist 300 Gramm schwerer

27,5 Zoll Pike DPA in weiß
Shimano SLX mit 180mm und 160mm
Komplette SLX Schaltung mit Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben mit Flow EX Felgen in 27,5
Vorne: Mountain King II Protection in 2,4"
Hinten: X-King Protection in 2,4"
RS Reverb Stealth 150mm
RS Monarch Plus HV RC3
760er Lenker mit Acros Griffen
Saint Flatpedale
Und Mudguard


----------



## reaction187 (11. Oktober 2014)

naja, die sattelstütze usw das macht sich in der Gewichtität schon bemerkbar und nicht zuletzt auch die 650b komponenten...

ich finde allerdings dass neue signature 2 nicht so schön wie das alte. Das geschwungene design gefällt mir nicht.
Das scheint aber leider modern zu sein wenn man sich die anderen hersteller ansieht...

Die meisten rahmen sehen aus als hätte man sie mit einer Abrissbirne designt!

Mein HT wiegt knapp 10,3kg mit allem drum und dran. Wie kann man da auf 14,5kg kommen???


----------



## cmrlaguna (11. Oktober 2014)

Da kann mein 26er als 120er Trailversion nicht mithalten beim Gewicht !!
Ich komme nur auf ca. 10,3 Kg Aktuell . 

Ich hatte mir im September bei TA ein Angebot machen lassen, für den 650 B oder 26er Rahmen mit 120 mm Federweg.
Sie hatten mir auch Bilder geschickt.
Ich hatte mich dann doch für das 26 er entschieden. Ich frage mich allerdings , wenn das Neue jetzt 160 mm Federweg hat, ob das wieder nur über die Wippe gemacht wird ?
Macht ja schon einen großen Unterschied in der Geo , zudem wird ja ein Bike mit mehr Federweg auch anders belastet.
Weiß einer von euch das Rahmengewicht vom 650B ? 

Grüße , Roland

Meins !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Roland,

schickes leichtes Bike hast du da 

Der FW wird wieder nur über die Wippe angepasst. Ja, der Rahmen ist hoffentlich entsprechend stabil ausgelegt :'D Das Gewicht vom Rahmen alleine kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich den nackten Rahmen nicht hatte- bei mir war Gabel und co schon dran 


@reaktion187: Das Rad ist halt günstig gewesen und daher schwer. Allein der LRS ist bei meinem Hardtail sehr schwer, obwohl er nur 17mm MW hat. Der Rahmen als solches ist auch nicht gerade der leichteste- aber dafür stabil


----------



## reaction187 (11. Oktober 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir im September bei TA ein Angebot machen lassen, für den 650 B oder 26er Rahmen mit 120 mm Federweg.
> Sie hatten mir auch Bilder geschickt.
> Ich hatte mich dann doch für das 26 er entschieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 327948



Es sieht auch besser aus!
Wie groß bist du nochmal? deins ist ja 20" 
Wlcher LRS ist das und wieviel wiegt deine gabel? für 10,3kg beim fully, muss man schon enorm leichte Teile verbauen...



Chaotixx schrieb:


> Das Rad ist halt günstig gewesen und daher schwer. Allein der LRS ist bei meinem Hardtail sehr schwer, obwohl er nur 17mm MW hat. Der Rahmen als solches ist auch nicht gerade der leichteste- aber dafür stabil



welcher rahmen genau? wie auch immer, einen lrs kann man ja mal tauschen... hauptsache das grundgerüst steht und das bike fährt


----------



## cmrlaguna (11. Oktober 2014)

@reaction187 

181cm - 88cm Schrittlänge!
Ausstattung vom Bike steht in meinem Album. Das ist eine SID !

Gruß, Roland


----------



## Jakten (14. Oktober 2014)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Ja, der Rahmen ist hoffentlich entsprechend stabil ausgelegt :'D


 
Arne Reising hat mich mit den Worten "Rock die Trails und im Bikepark" verabschiedet


----------



## Jakten (15. Oktober 2014)

Gestern das erst mal das 650B Signature II 160mm auf anspruchsvolleren Trails als vor meiner Haustür getestet.

WOW, das Bike ist genau das was ich gesucht habe. Die Pike und der Monarch Plus harmonieren sehr gut miteinander.

Ein wirkliches tolles und tourentaugliches Spaßgerät.

=> Alles richtig gemacht, danke Transalp


----------



## reffi (24. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ja, du hast es mir gesagt
> 
> Ich kann froh sein, dass die Lieferzeit nur bei einer Woche liegt jetzt im Herbst. Zwei Wochen würde ich nicht durchstehen
> 
> ...



Hi Jakten,

da schaue ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder rein und was sehe ich da - Du hast es getan -> herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer gute Fahrt!
Denke Du hast damit keinen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe meinen Kauf bisher jedenfalls noch nicht bereut ;-)

Viele Spaß
reffi


----------



## Jakten (24. Oktober 2014)

Jo, habe ich.
Und ein paar Trails bei dir in der Ecke kannst Du mir gerne mal mit mehr mitgebrachter Zeit zeigen


----------



## Chaotixx (24. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn er offiziell den Bike-Park erwähnt dann sind meine Sorgen unbegründet. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keepiru (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Sig2 auf Teneriffa mit Ralf unterwegs.... Das Bike wurde wiedermal sehr hart rangenommen und braucht jetzt definitiv ein bischen Liebe. Der Steuersatz (der orginale von Transalp - Acros) ist auf der Strecke geblieben. Der Hinterbau ist knarzfrei geblieben und hat mich einmal mehr mit der Performance VOLL überzeugt.  
Ich werde anstelle des Acros jetzt einen CaneCreek 40 verbauen.

P.S. Die billigen Crossride-Laufräder laufen nach der Woche trotz einiger fieser Schläge immernoch so gerade wie am ersten Tag. Unglaublich wie steif die Dinger sind! Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet die nach spätestens einem halben Jahr tauschen zu müssen....
Well done, Mavic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (4. November 2014)

In der aktuellen BIKE ist ein Dauertest des Signature II drin. Ist zwar nicht wahnsinnig aussagekräftig, fällt aber insgesamt recht positiv aus.
Mehr gerne per PN.


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. November 2014)

Mein S2 hatte Heute schon Weihnachten ! 
Habe ihm eine neue Kurbel spendiert und nochmal 300 gr. abgespeckt, gegenüber der XT vorher.
Made in Germany ! Mit 30 mm Achse. B.O.R  XM 557 - 24/38 . Ca. 660 gr. incl. Lagerschalen.
Muss jetzt erstmal dreckig werden 

Rest der Ausstattung steht in meinem Album !


Grüße , Roland


----------



## Keepiru (4. November 2014)

Habe gerade den teneriffageschädigten Steuersatz ausgebaut. Die Lager zerbröseln. Soviel zum Thema Acros.....


----------



## reaction187 (4. November 2014)

Dann hattest du pech.Materialfehler? Was ist genau passiert?
Acros baut jedenfalls keinen mist, auch made in germany und höchste Qualität.


@cmrlaguna

nur 38 Zähne aufm größten blatt? kommste ja gar nicht auf voll speed...


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. November 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Dann hattest du pech.Materialfehler? Was ist genau passiert?
> Acros baut jedenfalls keinen mist, auch made in germany und höchste Qualität.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahre Mountainbike und nicht Rennrad ! Kannst ja gerne mal mitkommen.

An meinem Ambition war nach 2000 km das untere Lager auch fertig.
Soviel zu : Baut keinen Mist !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## reaction187 (4. November 2014)

mit einem mtb kann man auch schnell fahren.
Sonst gäbe es ja keine 44er Kurbeln für mtb's.
Aber ok, war mir ja nur aufgefallen.

Was bedeutet bei dir 'fertig' ? Schonmal transalp dazu kontaktiert? Ich glaube kaum dass die bei jedem Kunden dieses Problem haben... denn die verbauen ja ausschließlich Acros Lager. Ich hab auch das Tretlager von Acros, ebenfalls top.

Bisschen pflege und die teile halten ewig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (4. November 2014)

2 Fach mit


reaction187 schrieb:


> mit einem mtb kann man auch schnell fahren.
> Sonst gäbe es ja keine 44er Kurbeln für mtb's.
> Aber ok, war mir ja nur aufgefallen.
> 
> ...



2 Fach mit 44er Blatt ?  
Aber egal. Ich weiß ja warum ich diese Übersetzung genommen habe  .
Ist übrigens die gleiche wie vorher auch.

Wie was bedeutet fertig ? Ja kaputt eben. Das untere Lager war nach dem Ausbau der Gabel fest.
Baust du nach jeder Fahrt die Gabel aus ? Was soll man denn an einem Steuersatz pflegen ?
Das sind gedichtete Industrielager. Ich sag ja nicht , dass das bei jedem passiert.

Derjenige der von mir den Rahmen gekauft hat , hat von TA ein neues Lager bekommen.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Keepiru (4. November 2014)

ich fahre 32/22 und habe mir noch nie mehr gewünscht..... kommt halt immer drauf an was man fährt.

bezüglich steuersatz:
hartes fahren im rauhen gelände.... ich fahr das ding alles andere als zahm. 
bis auf den steuersatz hat bisher alles gehalten. 
ich hatte halt auf einmal spürbares spiel in den lagern das sich als wirklich "in den lagern" rausgestellt hat. seit ich ihn draussen habe, weiss ich auch warum. die lager sind auseinander gefallen.....


----------



## reaction187 (4. November 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> 2 Fach mit 44er Blatt ?



ach du hast nur 2 fach. Dachte mir schon irgendwas sieht da komisch aus 

natürlich meine ich 44 mit 3-fach.

und nein, ich baue nicht die gabel immer aus. Aber ab und zu unterm Steuerrohr sauber machen, fetten, pflegen, steuersatzspiel kontrollieren. Immer mal schaun wie es sich verhällt usw. Aber ist ja auch kein ding wenn der steursatz hin ist gibts einen neuen und fertig.


33/22 also ehrlichgesagt da würde ich nach 10m schon das gefühl haben im leerlauf zu treten...

da kommste ja gar nicht vorran.

aber nix gegen dich  26" for ever! 


BTT


----------



## Keepiru (4. November 2014)

naja.... ich fahre nicht im flachland. und mit 32-11 fährst entspannt so ~30 im flachen..... wobei ich das nach möglichkeit vermeide.
berg hoch brauche ich nicht mehr als die 32, wenn lang steil ist habe ich die 22. und beim bergab-fahren habe ich noch nie die lust verspürt zu treten.... da lasse ich lieber die bremse offen.
bodenfreiheit > vmax

ich sitze selbst mit dem 32er noch oft genug auf.


----------



## Jakten (4. November 2014)

Mir ist das 38er auch zu groß. Mal gucken wann ich das angehe.
Zum Steuersatz kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber die Across Griffe nutzen sich viel zu schnell ab.


----------



## reaction187 (4. November 2014)

das kommt wenn man rauhe hände hat, da hilft eincremen.
und gelegentlich die griffe mal drehen... dann ist das nicht so einseitig belastet. dann halten auch die sehr lange. ;-)


----------



## Jakten (4. November 2014)

Ich fahre mit Handschuhen. Griffe alle 3 Wochen drehen? Wow, dann halten die 3 Monate.... Die haben nach 3 Wochen schon eine blanke Stelle.


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. November 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> das kommt wenn man rauhe hände hat, da hilft eincremen.
> und gelegentlich die griffe mal drehen... dann ist das nicht so einseitig belastet. dann halten auch die sehr lange. ;-)



Dann muss ich mal meine Handschuhe eincremen  
Ach nee , habe ja andere Griffe.


----------



## dakar_aut (4. November 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Fährt hier jemand von euch einen 140er Hinterbau, 650b und vorne die Pike am neuen Rahmen? Würde gerne wissen, ob die Geo da noch gut funktioniert. 

Grüße
David


----------



## mathijsen (5. November 2014)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Der FW wird wieder nur über die Wippe angepasst.


Entweder diese Aussage ist falsch oder die Geometrietabelle auf der Homepage. Dort hat das 160er nämlich einen steileren Sitzwinkel und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel als die 140er und 120er. Geht mit identischem Hauptrahmen aber schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (5. November 2014)

Ich tippe auf einen Fehler in der Geometrietabelle ^^ Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Transalp es sich leisten kann, verschiedene Hauptrahmen produzieren zu lassen. So einen riesigen Absatz werden die wohl nicht haben.


----------



## Chaotixx (5. November 2014)

Es wir über Wippen realisiert. Ich hatte alle 3 Wippen in der Hand und so steht es auch auf der Webseite 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keepiru (5. November 2014)

ca. 1 Jahr, ~2000km, 40000hm (könnte auch mehr sein, vorsichtige schätzung)


----------



## reaction187 (5. November 2014)

mal TA senden und zeigen!

Normal ist das sicherlich nicht, sonst würden die Leute bei denen ja schlange stehen mit kaputten Lagern...

Welches Lager ist das denn genau?


----------



## Keepiru (5. November 2014)

steuersatz. beide lager.
ist verschleiss..... sowas geht nicht auf garantie für gewöhnlich.
habe auch schon einen neuen drin.... cane creek 40.


----------



## reaction187 (5. November 2014)

ich meinte welches model... 2000km kann doch nie im leben Verschleiß sein?
Na ist ja auch egal.
Wie hast denn neuen Steuersatz reinbekommen?


----------



## Keepiru (5. November 2014)

doch, das kann sehr gut verschleiss sein.
die 2000km sind gelände-km. praktisch keine forstautobahn oder gar asphalt. 
was meinst du mit "wie hast du den reinbekommen?"
.... durch einbauen, würde ich sagen. man presst ihn halt ein. anlehnen hilft da wenig..


----------



## reaction187 (6. November 2014)

Du hast also das passende Werkzeug dafür? Und zum rausbekommen auch? Nicht schlecht.. diese Werkzeuge sind teuer wenn man was gutes will. Aber beim Anpressdruck wäre ich mir nicht sicher.

du meinst mit den 2000km Gelände, bist aber insgesamt mehr gefahren?


----------



## Keepiru (6. November 2014)

ich baue meine steuersätze mit einer werkbank, einer großen schraubzwinge, einem multiplex-brettchen und einem schlosserhammer ein.
das "richtige" werkzeug funktioniert nicht halb so gut. das hatte ich mal, ist aber inzwischen aufgrund der besseren alternative verkauft.
raus bekommt man sie mit einem passenden stück aluminium-rundmaterial, einem 150g-hammer und viel gefühl.


nein, ich meine 2000km gelände, meistens technische trails, springerei usw. ich denke die belastung entspricht locker 20000km straße.
ich habe generell ziemlich viel verschleiss an meinen bikes. aber ich hätte erwartet das die doch relativ teuren acros-teile mein spiel ein bischen länger mitmachen. 

btw: mein hinterbau ist immernoch spielfrei. ich muss zwar immer wieder mal nachziehen, aber die lager sind wie am ersten tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. November 2014)

Die Lager sehen so aus weil die Lagerhersteller mit Fett geizen.Ich hab ALLE Lager (Steuer und kompl. Hinterbau) geöffnet und komplett mit Bootsfett vollgepresst.Da kommt kein Dreck oder Wasser mehr rein und hält für immer.

Ich habe keine Signatur


----------



## reaction187 (6. November 2014)

welches bikde denn?


----------



## Keepiru (6. November 2014)

du hast die industrielager aufgemacht ?


----------



## reaction187 (7. November 2014)

vielleicht meint er die kappen.... das hab ich auch gemacht. Die kappen kann man abmachen und fett rein, das ist aber natürlich nur die halbe sache... aber immerhin auch was.


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. Dezember 2014)

Seit Heute mit Lift unterm Hintern ! 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (2. Dezember 2014)

Das "Siggi" 650b Enduro geht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländeradler (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 
ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir ein Signature II zuzulegen und hatte nun auch einmal die Chance auf einem zu sitzen. Ich bin nun wahrlich kein Bike-Tester, aber ich hatte ein wenig das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau doch mehr als bei anderen Rädern wippt beim Fahren. 

Dieser Test bestätigt dies auch noch: …jedoch hemmt die zwar sensible, aber auf allen Kettenblättern *stark pumpende und im Steilen wegsackende Heckfederung* den Vor- und Auftrieb: Ohne eingeschaltete Dämpfer-Plattform hockt man "hinten drin".
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...lp-signature-ii-x12-team-am-4-0.1180998.2.htm

Ich saß nun bisher nur ein paar Minuten auf dem Rad und Tests glaube ich auch nur bedingt, daher wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören, wie verhält sich das mit der Federung? Sackt sie sehr ein? Wippt es dolle?

Wie empfindet ihr das?

Danke.


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. Dezember 2014)

@geländeradler

Ich kann nur zu meinem 26er , in der Trail ( 120 mm Federweg ) Version was sagen.
Ja da ist Bewegung , die mich aber weder stört  , noch wirklich zu merken ist.
Gut ich bin kein Racer oder Downhiller. Fahre zum Spaß.
Dafür bügelt der Hinterbau alles weg und spricht fein an.
Unter Zug am Berg ist bei mir fast keine Bewegung. Da sackt auch nichts weg.
Nur wie gesagt , ist nur 120 mm Federweg . Vorne und Hinten !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Keepiru (2. Dezember 2014)

also bei mir wippt da relativ wenig. aber für lange anstiege hat man eh die plattform oder gar den lockout drin.... dafür ist dat dingen nämlich da.
solche argumente in den tests der "fachzeitschriften" sind genau der grund warum ich die aussagekraft stark richtung null verorte.


----------



## Jakten (2. Dezember 2014)

Diesen Test habe ich auch gelesen. Danach habe ich auf dem alten Signature 26" gesessen (bzw. ne kurze Trailrunde gedreht mit Up- udn Downhill). Der Test war vergessen und ich habe blind das neue 650b bestellt. 
Das Rad macht alles mit. Ich wiege mit Kleidung und Rucksack zwischen 105 und 110kg. Ich gehe nicht zimperlich mit meinem _Siggi _um, fahre damit im Bikepark und nehme auch jeden Sprung und Drop auf meinen heimischen Trails mit. Im Uphill fahre ich gemütlich neben Tyee, Swoop und Slide mit und lasse es bergab genauso krachen 

Außerdem war der Test nicht "richtig". Hierbei ging es um einen Prototypen mit nicht getuntem Dämpfer. 
Ich empfehle Transalp immer! Klasse Service und ein wirklich unschlagbares Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## reaction187 (2. Dezember 2014)

was ist das denn fürn bike aus dem test? das sattelrohr ist unten gebogen und das gusset ist vom 26er....

dabei hat das 26er ein gerades sattelrohr.

Der test ist unsinnig.

jetzt kann man genauso gut die anderen tests dagegenhalten die genau das gegenteil behaupten.

fakt ist aber, dass das 650b zu verschnörkelt aussieht.

Augenkrebsgusset....


----------



## Jakten (2. Dezember 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> fakt ist aber, dass das 650b zu verschnörkelt aussieht.
> 
> Augenkrebsgusset....



Das ist kein Fakt, es ist deine persönlich Meinung / dein Geschmack.
Mir gefällt es so besser, der alte Rahmen hat mir nicht so gut gefallen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. Dezember 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fakt, es ist deine persönlich Meinung / dein Geschmack.
> Mir gefällt es so besser, der alte Rahmen hat mir nicht so gut gefallen.



Mir gefällt das neue Gusset auch deutlich besser 
Nur war das Angebot für den " Alten " Rahmen so gut von TA , da konnte ich darüber weg sehen 
Er wiegt zu dem noch etwas weniger. Für mich waren eh nur 120 mm Relevant .


----------



## Jakten (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte mein Siggi nicht mehr missen


----------



## goldencore (9. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten, die das neue Enduro fahren?


----------



## Jakten (9. Dezember 2014)

Alles was ich schreibe bezieht sich ausschließlich auf das neue Enduro mit 650b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (9. Dezember 2014)

Jop Jakten und ich fahren es. Suche mal nach unseren Beiträgen dann hast du ein paar Berichte..

Einfach geil das Teil! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## help (17. Dezember 2014)

Habe von Transalp paar Bilder vom neuen Signature II bekommen:


----------



## Jakten (3. Januar 2015)

Ab morgen werde ich mein "Siggi" mal in der jenseits von Up- und Downhill bewegen und an der Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy teilnehmen.
Auch wenn es dafür nicht gemacht ist, immerhin wollte ich eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau haben, mal gucken ob ich da richtig lag


----------



## Jakten (5. Januar 2015)

Moin, also selbst im Flachland kann man das Signature wirklich gut fahren. Ok, meine Reifen hören sich an wie Trecker, aber das hört man irgendwann nicht mehr. 52 km tiefen Matsch und Asphalt im Wechsel, nicht so mein Ding aber mal was anderes so ohne Up- und Downhill.

Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mich um den Antrieb kümmern und auf 1x10 umbauen. Ich werde berichtet wie es meinem "Siggi" gefällt.

Ich bleibe dabei, ein wirklich sehr geiles Rad. Ich zähle aber nicht mehr mit wie oft ich gefragt werde was für eine Rahmen das ist


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Januar 2015)

Mhm, mich hat noch kein einziger gefrat.. Pffffft^^

1x10? Bist du dir da sicher? Ich komme mit 2x10 noch immer nicht so zu Recht. Mir fehlen einfach ein paar Gänge für höhere Geschwindigkeiten, und das obwohl ich schon das "kleinste" Ritzel an der Kasette genommen habe, das es gibt..


----------



## Jakten (5. Januar 2015)

Den "schwersten Gang" nutze sich soooo selten, auf den kann ich verzichten.
Höhere Geschwindigkeiten trete ich ja nicht, die rolle ich bergab 
Aber dieses Kettenschlagen am Umwerfer stört mich tierisch, was allerdings keine Signature Problem ist


----------



## Mister_C (5. Januar 2015)

Also Kettenschlagen hab ich auch mit 3x10-fach nicht mehr, seit ich ne (Minimal-)Kettenführung und das XT-Shadow+ -Schaltwerk benutze!


----------



## Jakten (5. Januar 2015)

Ich habe einer meiner 2x10 Schaltung eine Kettenführung und Shadow+ Schaltwerk, aber die Kette schlägt dennoch gegen den Umwerfer.

Allerdings nur wenn es richtig ruppig wird, was aber des Öfteren der Fall ist.


----------



## Mister_C (5. Januar 2015)

... Bin aber auch mal gespannt auf Deine kommenden Erfahrungen (mit 1-fach vorn)! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (5. Januar 2015)

Ich auch 

Dauert aber noch, wird nicht in den nächsten Tagen passieren.


----------



## Mister_C (5. Januar 2015)

Mach mal ganz in Ruhe! Gut Ding will ... und so weiter!  Und danke für die bisherigen Erfahrungsberichte Deinerseits! Hab die Umstellung beim Signature II auf den neuen 27,5" (650B)-kompatiblen Rahmen mit Interesse verfolgt. Deine Infos bringen etwas Licht in den Dschungel der Vermutungen.


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Januar 2015)

Morgen gibts ein paar Fotos wie der Rahmen mit zerlegtem Hauptlager, ohne Kurbel und zerlegten "kleinen" Lagern aussieht. 
Ich zerlege aktuell nach und nach den kompletten Hinterbau. Wenn ich es damit nicht finde, muss ich mich mal an Transalp wenden.

Man muss die Jungs von Transalp aber echt Loben- egal welche Schraube ich anfasse, alle ist mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen und schön gefettet und mit Loctite gesichert! Hut ab! So muss das sein


----------



## Mister_C (5. Januar 2015)

Ist denk ich ne gute Idee! Hat bei mir schlussendlich zum Ergebnis/Erfolg geführt (leichte Kalk-/Korrosionsablagerungen im Hauptlagersitz). Alle Lager rausgenommen, gereinigt, eingefettet und wieder eingebaut. War problemlos. Der Aufbau ist einfach und für den selfmade Service durchdacht (meine Meinung!;-)). Aber: Auf die Beilegscheiben achten! VIEL ERFOLG!!!


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Januar 2015)

Danke dir! Nur die Lager bekomme ich nicht raus. Sind die einfach fest reingedrückt?
Und Korrosion dürfte, nein DARF das nicht sein. Es knackt seit der 2ten Fahrt und beide waren im trockenen...
Ich schreibe hier den aktuellen Status rein..


----------



## Mister_C (6. Januar 2015)

Oh! Das ist früh! :-o
(Hab ggf. Deine früheren Beiträge zum Problem nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen?!)
Hatte beim straffen Pedalieren (mit ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal und im Sitzen) und Überfahren von kleinen Unebenheiten (eingewachsener Schotter aufm Waldweg oder kleine Wurzeln) und gleichzeitigem Pedalieren bei den ersten Ausfahrten auch Klapper-/Knackgeräusche vom Hinterbau (?). Ursache war, mit wiederholtem Auftreten(!), eine sich lockerne Abdeckkappe am Horstlink-Lager in der Kettenstrebe. Dadurch entstand dort immer wieder Spiel, was bei Wechsellast zum Klappern/Knacken führte. Erst Entfernen des ursprünglichen Loc-tite und Aufbringen von neuer Schraubensicherung führte zu einem längeranhaltenden Erfolg.
Die von mir oben beschriebenen Ablagerungen hatten sich nach ca. 14 (!) Monaten bemerkbar gemacht. Bis dahin war das Rad im ganzjährigen (Allwetter-)Einsatz. Nach ner Dolomitenrundfahrt (8 Tage reichlich Regen u. Kalksteinstaub in jeder Ritze) und der abschließenden Reinigungsorgie begann dann das Knacksen. Hatte erst den Innenlagersitz im Verdacht. Beim Zerlegen hat sich dann aber gezeigt, dass die Lagerkappen/-bolzen/-sitze, insbesondere an den Hauptlagern, auch innen mit ner feinen Kalkschicht, kleinen Wassertröpfchen und Spuren von Aluminiumoxid (schneeweiss im Vergleich zum Kalkstaub) überzogen waren. 
Alles gründlich gereinigt (für die engen Stellen mit ner alten DrBest-Zahnbürste mit den einzelnen verlängerten feinen Borsten) und schön Lagerfett dran. Wieder mit dem Drehmomentenschlüssel festgezogen. Ergebnis: Knacksen weg und Ansprechen wieder schön feinfühlig (bei deaktivierter Plattform!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister_C (6. Januar 2015)

Das Ein- u. Auspressen der Lager überlasse ich Leuten die über das Know-how, Erfahrung, bereits nachgewiesenen Erfolg und das adäquate Werkzeug verfügen! ;-)
(Ein vermurkster Lagersitz ist das vorletzte was ich brauche!)


----------



## slrzo (6. Januar 2015)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage bzgl. Knacksen/klacken.
Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe es ein leichtes klacken gibt. Nur 1x. Während das Hinterrad auf dem Boden ist merke ich gar nix. Heute ist mir das auch bei der Fahrt aufgefallen, bin über ne holprige, gefrorene Traktorspur gefahren. Dabei ist das gleiche Klacken gekommen, vermute das Hinterrad ist einfach immer kurz entlastet gewesen.
Hat wer ne Idee was sein könnte? Vom Dämpfer evtl?


----------



## Chaotixx (6. Januar 2015)

Hattest du den Dämpfer auf der Firm-Einstellung? Also Hebel auf der "stärksten" Druckstufen-Einstellung? Dann ist es intern der Dämpfer, das ist bei mir auch so und scheint wohl normal zu sein.


Und, so wie es aussieht, habe ich die Ursache gefunden und behoben. Mein Knacken war bei der Probefahrt eben weg und nicht mehr zu reproduzieren.

Was habe ich gemacht:

Alle Hinterbau-Lager-Abdeckungen abgeschraubt, gereinigt und neu gefettet und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. --> Keine Besserung
Das Tretlager komplett ausgebaut, gereinigt, neu gefettet und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder eingebaut. --> Keine Besserung, obwohl ein Kumpel und ich uns sicher waren, dass es vom Tretlager kommt.
Sattelstütze gereinigt, Sattelrohr und Sattelspanner gereinigt und wieder eingebaut. --> Keine Besserung
Ohne Sattelstütze probiert --> Keine Besserung
Beim ganzen gebastel ist mir irgendwie Fett auf die Bremsscheibe gekommen, also musste ich das Hinterrad ausbauen um die Scheibe zu reinigen. Beim Abbau der Scheibe habe ich mir meine HR-Nabe genauer angeschaut und auf den Konen(?) oder Adaptern, oder was auch immer das außen auf der Nabe ist das blanke Alu gesehen. Aber nur an einer kleinen Fläche, welche eindeutig abgerieben wurde.
Beim Einbau habe ich also zwischen Rahmen und Nabe eine Portion Fett gepackt und wieder alles eingebaut. 

Eben bei der Probefahrt mit Wheelis, Sprüngen, Vollbremsungen usw. konnte ich kein Knacken mehr feststellen und ich konnte es auch nicht wie früher reproduzieren.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht: Da es zwischen Rahmen und Nabe ja eine Klemmung ist, ob das Fett dort sonderlich sinnvoll ist?! Rausfallen kann ja nichts, weil im Rahmen die Achse durch Löcher gesteckt wird, und die Nabe ja auch geschlossen ist... Was meint ihr? Und wie fest sollte ich die Stechachse anziehen?

Am Sonntag geht es vermutlich auf eine Radtour, dann kann ich genaueres sagen.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## slrzo (6. Januar 2015)

Firm-Einstellung = "locked" also härteste Stufe? --> nein, war offen
Werde beim nächsten mal mit ein paar Einstellungen am Dämpfer spielen und schauen ob es Veränderungen gibt.


----------



## Mister_C (6. Januar 2015)

@slrzo prüfe auch mal ob Deine Dämpferbolzen richtig fest angezogen sind! Diese sollen die Hülsen richtig fest klemmen. Wenn die nur minimal locker sind gibts dort Spiel zwischen Bolzen/Hülse und Aufnahme am Rahmen/Umlenkhebel.


----------



## Chaotixx (6. Januar 2015)

Richtig Fest.. Um genau zu sein, 12nM..


----------



## Mister_C (6. Januar 2015)

@Chaotixx Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erfolg! ;-)
(Ironie on!) Wieder ein Beispiel für die Unendlichkeit an Möglichkeiten wie sich unser Lieblingsspielzeug (Lebewesen ausgenommen!) durch Knacksen unsere beständige Aufmerksamkeit sichert! (Ironie off!)
(Taschentuchknoten für: verklemmte Nabenadapter in die Liste übernehmen!)


----------



## slrzo (6. Januar 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Richtig Fest.. Um genau zu sein, 12nM..



Danke für das Drehmoment, da hab ich mich heute nicht rangetraut ohne weitere Infos.


----------



## Jakten (6. Januar 2015)

So doof der MarshGuard an der Stelle aussieht, bringt der was @Chaotixx ?
Da schaufel ich mir ständig Massen an Schlamm hin...


----------



## Chaotixx (7. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich wollte mir damit den Umwerfer und das Hauptlager schützen. Durch das zweifach Blatt vorne, muss der Ausschnitt für die Kette jedoch ziemlich groß sein. Dadurch wird der Umwerfer kaum noch geschützt. Das Hauptlager wird etwas geschützt, für einen vollständigen Schutz müsste es jedoch schätzungsweise 5-10 Cm höher Richtung Sattel gehen. 

Jetzt bist du dran, zeig mir deine Verbesserte Lösung 

Grüße Alex
P.S. Auf Wunsch kann ich heute Abend genauere Fotos einstellen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (7. Januar 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du dran, zeig mir deine Verbesserte Lösung


 
Ich habe noch Keine 



Chaotixx schrieb:


> P.S. Auf Wunsch kann ich heute Abend genauere Fotos einstellen!


 
Gerne, evtl. bestelle ich mir noch einen nach.


----------



## Chaotixx (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe vorhin mit TA telefoniert. Das Fett zwischen der Nabe und Rahmen macht nichts, haben sie auch schon öfter gemacht. Ich bin leider eben erst nach Hause gekommen, die Fotos vom Mud-Guard gibt es morgen. Aber ich würde mir eher etwas längeres kaufen oder basteln. Dann schützt es noch besser. @Jakten


----------



## Jakten (7. Januar 2015)

Bei mir kommt das Zeug sowieso sofort ab wenn der Rotz-Winter vorbei ist.


----------



## sanwald81 (8. Januar 2015)

Fährt eigentlich jemand den "alten" 26" Rahmen mit ner Pike DPA (160-130mm) und kann seine Erfahrungen mal berichten?
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich meine Revelation mit 150mm Federweg durch die Pike DPA ersetze. Gäbe in der Abfahrt nen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und in der abgesenkten Position wäre der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler, was bei dem eh recht flachen Sitzwinkel kein Fehler wäre.


----------



## Jakten (9. Januar 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mich um den Antrieb kümmern und auf 1x10 umbauen.


 
Ok, das zögert sich wohl ein bisschen raus...
"Problem" ist folgendes: Es gibt keine Shimano 16er Ritzel derzeit auf dem Markt!
Ich möchte das 15er und 17er gegen ein 16er tauschen damit meine Kassette nach dem Umbau sich so zusammensetzt:
11-13-16-19-21-24-28-32-36-42
Ansonsten kann der Sprung von 13 auf 17 oder von 15 auf 19 zu krass sein.

Im Aftermarket gibt es 20,-€ Lösungen (Wolftooth), das sehe ich aber nicht ein. Vor allem kommen da noch Versandkosten drauf...

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist auch aus den USA: http://int.oneupcomponents.com/products/oneup-components-sprocket
Da ist dann das 16er mit bei. Auch wenn mir grün gefällt, weiß ich nicht ob es zu meinem Farbkonzept passt. Und schwarz ist langweilig 
Da muss ich noch mal gaaaanz doll überlegen wie ich das anstelle. Vorteil bei der Bestellung in den USA ist, dass OneUp auch einen Käfig für die bessere Schaltperfomance auf das 42er Ritzel anbietet.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es wird noch dauern bis ich das vermutlich erste Signature Enduro 1x10 vorstellen werden


----------



## Chaotixx (12. Januar 2015)

Ich schaff es aktuell nicht Fotos zu machen. Tut mir leid.. 
Komme Abends immer so spät nach Hause, da ruft die Couch so laut^^


----------



## MLingg (19. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Frage am Rande:

Wer verwendet einen Montageständer am Signatur II? Mir will irgendwie kein gescheiter Platz am Rahmen gefallen, wo ich meinen Ständer anklemmen soll ;-)


----------



## Chaotixx (19. Januar 2015)

Am Unterrohr bringe ich meinen an. Ist aber sehr eng, ich muss die Schraube bis zum Anschlag rausdrehen, manchmal fliegt sie mir dabei um die Ohren- da muss ich mir eine längere Schraube beschaffen. Alternativ an der Sattelstütze, aber das will ich meiner Reverb nicht antun. Ich habe den Montageständer von Lidl.

Am Wochenende gab es mal die erste heftigere Tour mit Sprüngen und knackigen Wurzelteppichen und Steinfeldern- hat mein Radl alles ohne Murren mitgemacht, ich war am Ende der Tour kaputt und hatte Krämpfe- mein Radl war quitschfedel wie immer :-D

Hier mal die Fotos vom Mudguard im Hinterbau. Wie man sieht wird das Hauptgelenk nicht wirklich geschützt, immerhin der Umwerfer etwas. Befestigt ist er an der Kettenstrebe mit je einem Kabelbinder.
Ja, ich stehe dazu- mein Rad ist dreckig. Das muss so!


----------



## Jakten (20. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Bilder, allerdings fällt bei mir ja der Umwerfer bald weg 

Bis jetzt hängt mein Fahrrad noch an Bändern an der Decke in der Garage, meine Werkstatt wird nach dem Umzug in diesem Jahr eingerichtet. Dann werde ich mal gucken welche Lösung zum Basteln für den Transalp Rahmen am sinnvollsten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder, allerdings fällt bei mir ja der Umwerfer bald weg
> 
> Bis jetzt hängt mein Fahrrad noch an Bändern an der Decke in der Garage, meine Werkstatt wird nach dem Umzug in diesem Jahr eingerichtet. Dann werde ich mal gucken welche Lösung zum Basteln für den Transalp Rahmen am sinnvollsten ist




Aber jetzt: 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-xt-cs-m771-10-fach-16-zaehne-ersatzritzel/aid:574089

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...a-Ace-CS-7900-10-fach-14-15-16-Zaehne-p23828/


----------



## Jakten (20. Januar 2015)

Habe schon in den USA bestellt, trotzdem danke 

http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/oneup-components-sprocket
(42er + 16er)

Wird diese Woche zugestellt. Ich denke aber ich werde vor Februar nicht dazu kommen rumzubasteln.


----------



## Jakten (4. Februar 2015)

Leider derzeit kaum Zeit für den Einbau, also wird es noch 2-3 Wochen dauern.

Mein zukünftiges 1x10 Setup: 
30T RaceFace Kettenblatt
42T OneUp Ritzel
OneUp Rad Cage


----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2015)

Da wollten wir heute Nachtmittag den 1x10 Umbau vornehmen und was find ich?
Beim Reinigen des Fahrrads soeben gefunden:


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Februar 2015)

Übel ! Und das bei einem relativ Massiven Teil .


----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2015)

Dann werde ich mal testen wie gut die beiden Reisings Reklamationen berarbeiten.
Mail ist schon raus, mal gucken wie die Reaktion ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (22. Februar 2015)

Ich denke mal der Service wird schon klappen , nur das Versenden und einpacken usw . ist dann Nervend.
Zudem hat man dann kein Bike. Jedenfalls nicht "sein" Bike.


----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2015)

Mal abwarten. Aber ist mehr als ärgerlich... Jetzt werde ich denn Crosser mal wieder mehr nutzen...



cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Service wird schon klappen , nur das Versenden und einpacken usw . ist dann Nervend.
> Zudem hat man dann kein Bike. Jedenfalls nicht "sein" Bike.



Evtl muss ich ja nicht das ganze Bike einschicken.
Idealerweise wolle die den Rahmen auch nicht zurück haben, ist ja eindeutig.
Aber das glaube ich eher nicht


----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2015)

> Sollte einer unserer Fahrradrahmen innerhalb von 5 Jahren brechen, werden wir entweder den gebrochenen Rahmen komplett oder das Rahmenteil (bei einem Fully)ersetzen. Wir behalten uns vor, den Rahmen durch ein Nachfolgemodell zu ersetzen.



Aber ich mache mir keine Gedanken, das WIE werde ich dann sehen.


----------



## vicangp (22. Februar 2015)

Jakten wie schwer ist das Rad mit Pedalen? Und wie fährt es sich? Das Signature II 3.0 wäre vielleicht etwas für mich. Was ist dein Nutzungsprofil und wie verhält sich der Hinterbau?


----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2015)

14,2 kg zuletzt gewogen bei Abholung.
Ohne Pedalen und nachträglich angebrachter KeFü.

Fährt such sehr gut!
Profil? 
Langsam hoch und schnell runter. Gerne mit vielen Sprüngen. Flowig oder ruppig ist egal.
Reicht?!


----------



## vicangp (22. Februar 2015)

Hört sich gut an, Gewicht bei welcher Rahmengröße bzw. Körpergröße und SL?


----------



## Jakten (22. Februar 2015)

18,5" = M
181cm + 82er SL

Die 14,2 kg sind nicht von der Homepage. Wir hatten das Rad im Laden bei Transalp an der Waage.


----------



## Jakten (23. Februar 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal testen wie gut die beiden Reisings Reklamationen berarbeiten.
> Mail ist schon raus, mal gucken wie die Reaktion ist.


 
Überpünktlich hat Arne reagiert. Heute um 9.30 Uhr kam eine Mail zurück.
Vorbildlicher Kundenservice bisher


----------



## Jakten (24. Februar 2015)

Kann ich meine eigenen Beiträge nicht löschen? 
Meine Finger waren schneller als Google...


----------



## Chaotixx (24. Februar 2015)

Du meinst den Clip der die Leitung am Rahmen hält? Guck mal auf der Transalp-Seite. Da hab ich die Clips neulich beim stöbern gefunden. Unter Rahmen Zubehör glaube ich


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (24. Februar 2015)

Ne, ich meinte die Dinger:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...-Tube-Tops-fuer-Bremszugaussenhuellen-p39011/


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Februar 2015)

Was kam bisher bei deinem Rahmen raus?
Geht der Riss durch? oder bisher "nur" Oberflächlich?


----------



## Jakten (25. Februar 2015)

Ich schaffe es heute erst den Hinterbau zu demontieren und soll in komplett dann einschicken.
Der Riss geht nicht durch, aber es ist mehr als ein Haarriss.


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Februar 2015)

okay, dokumentier mal bitte mit Fotos wie du den Hinterbau komplett zerlegst. Ist vlt. für andere interessant..


----------



## Jakten (25. Februar 2015)

Ich kann es versuchen. Meine Garage dient aber derzeit mehr als Umzugslager und nicht als Werkstatt.
Also sieht es sehr rummelig aus.
Dennoch kann ich versuchen es zu dokumentieren.

Bis jetzt habe ich folgendes gemacht:

Hinterrad ausgebaut
Kurbel abgebaut
Nicht wundern bei weiteren Schritten... Zeitgleich baue ich auf 1x10 um, also muss nicht jeder Schritt so gemacht werden.


----------



## Jakten (25. Februar 2015)

3. Luft aus dem Dämpfer
	4. Alles gelöst und schon in der Hand gehabt

Fotos habe ich keine brauchbaren. Der Abbau war einfach, mal gucken wie ich mich beim wieder zusammensetzen schlage.


----------



## slrzo (8. März 2015)

Mister_C schrieb:


> @slrzo prüfe auch mal ob Deine Dämpferbolzen richtig fest angezogen sind! Diese sollen die Hülsen richtig fest klemmen. Wenn die nur minimal locker sind gibts dort Spiel zwischen Bolzen/Hülse und Aufnahme am Rahmen/Umlenkhebel.





Chaotixx schrieb:


> Richtig Fest.. Um genau zu sein, 12nM..



Danke euch beiden. Bin leider seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr dazu gekommen zu checken bzw zu fahren. Hab gestern mal angezogen, konnte beide sowohl oben als auch unten mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel fester anziehen. Knacken/Klacken war danach weg.


----------



## Chaotixx (9. März 2015)

@slrzo gerne


----------



## Jakten (11. März 2015)

Laut Arne kommt die Kettenstrebe morgen vom Strahlen und geht direkt an mich raus. Mit Glück habe dann zum Wochenende mein Fahrrad wieder komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (14. März 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Upgrade von meinem " Alten " 26 er Signature II 

Reverb wieder weg und gegen Karbon Stütze getauscht und Plattform Pedale gegen Shimano Trail Klick Pedale.
Habe komischer Weise mit meinen fast 48 Jahren und 25 Jahre Klick , auf Plattform Pedalen Probleme mit meinem rechten Knie.
Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe mit Klick.
Die Reverb war mir Mental  zu schwer. Habe eh immer vergessen sie zu benutzen. Macht der Gewohnheit 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (17. März 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen mich um den Antrieb kümmern und auf 1x10 umbauen.



Meine neue Kettenstrebe ist heute angekommen. Natürlich habe ich mich sofort an die Arbeit gemacht und den Hinterbau wieder montiert.
Auch meine 1x10 Komponenten sind endlich am Rad. Es ist noch nicht ganz fertig und die Schaltung ist nicht eingestellt, aber hier schon mal ein erster Schnappschuss.

Als Update sind auch noch neue Griffe dran gekommen da die Acros ja schneller runter waren als Bremse oder Reifen


----------



## Chaotixx (17. März 2015)

Acros sind nicht gut? Damn, die wollte ich mir fürs Hardtail auch bestellen.. :/
Macht sich gut dein Radl!


----------



## Jakten (17. März 2015)

Die Acros fand ich an sich sehr gut, aber der Verschleiß war mir zu groß. Die "Noppen" waren schnell runter. An einer Stelle kam schon das Plastik durch.


----------



## Chaotixx (17. März 2015)

Weil der Griff an sich ist gut- aber zur Abnutzung kann ich noch nichts sagen..
Mal beobachten..
DAnke!


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus dein BIKE, Jakten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (18. März 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Die Acros fand ich an sich sehr gut, aber der Verschleiß war mir zu groß. Die "Noppen" waren schnell runter. An einer Stelle kam schon das Plastik durch.


kann ich so bestätigen...


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2015)

Tag Gemeinde,
bin kurz vorm Kauf eines Signatur2 Rahmen in 18" (179cm groß)ausgelegt für 160mm in RAL 6033 Minttürkis. Möchte ein 1x10 Antrieb verbauen. Habe zuvor ein Cube Fritzz 160 gefahren. 
Hätte gerne noch ein paar Meinungen und Tipps von euch. Was ihr zuvor gefahren seit mit welchem BIKE man das Signature noch vergleichen könnte, hat jemand seinen Rahmen in RAL 6033?
Vorweg mal danke


----------



## mathijsen (18. März 2015)

Warum ersetzt du das Fritzz, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Warum ersetzt du das Fritzz, wenn man fragen darf?



Habe denn Keller voll mit Teilen, und da ich die nächsten 8-12 Wochen nicht Biken kann und darf wollte ich mir ein 2tes Bike aufbauen. 
Hat mich schon länger gereizt ein Bike auf zu bauen.


----------



## Jakten (24. März 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Habe denn Keller voll mit Teilen, und da ich die nächsten 8-12 Wochen nicht Biken kann und darf wollte ich mir ein 2tes Bike aufbauen.
> Hat mich schon länger gereizt ein Bike auf zu bauen.


 
Musst du deswegen jeden Beitrag im Transalp Forum "missbrauchen" um deine Frage loszuwerden?

Transalp ist eher weniger verbreitet, zumindest im Fully Bereich. Die Reisings halten sich zurück und propagieren Ihre Marke im Markt nicht so übertrieben wie andere Firmen das machen.

Ich bereue meine Entscheidung keineswegs und habe ein sehr vielseitiges Enduro unterm Hintern.


----------



## Thebike69 (24. März 2015)




----------



## Jakten (24. März 2015)

Ich kann nur von mir sprechen, ich antworte bei so einer Masse an gleichen Anfragen in verschiedenen Themen langsamer als wenn nur ein mal gefragt wird 

Ich bin das Cube Fritz 2013er oder 2014er nur damals im Laden gefahren. Mir ist eine "wabbelige" und extrem abkippende Lenkung aufgefallen und sauer aufgestoßen.

Das Transalp Signature ist und bleibt einfach ungeschlagener Preis-/Leistungssieger


----------



## Thebike69 (24. März 2015)

Danke für deine hilfreichen und klärenden Worte


----------



## mtintel (26. März 2015)

Welche Größe würdet ihr mit 1,84m und SL 85 fahren? In 18 ist das Oberrohr und vor allem der Reach wohl etwas kurz, in 20 ist dafür das Sitzrohr sehr lange. Sitze normalerweise lieber sportlich gestreckter und weiß nicht so recht, ob 18 oder 20 für mich ideal ist. Arne Reising meinte per Mail 18, aber mir kommt der Reach für einen längeren Oberkörper zu kurz vor und dann z.B. mit einem langen Vorbau fahren ist vielleicht auch nicht so lustig.

Probefahren bei Transalp geht nicht, komme aus Wien und fand leider noch niemanden mit Signature II aus Wien, bei dem ich Probesitzen könnte


----------



## Thebike69 (26. März 2015)

Rufe an+494123684507


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (27. März 2015)

Ich habe ein SR 18.
Sitzposition ist eher aufrecht, dadurch fühlt sich das SR sehr verspielt an.
Bei Mehrtagestouren, wenn man einen 10 kg Rucksack mit sich trägt, ist diese aufrechte Sitzposition sehr angenehm.
Kommt halt auf das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes an, deswegen haben die meisten wohl mehr als eins


----------



## Jakten (27. März 2015)

Ich bin 1,81m und habe eine SL von 82cm und fahre den 18" Rahmen. Passt wie Ar*** auf Eimer


----------



## MLingg (27. März 2015)

182 cm, 84 SL,  18er passt super...


----------



## Chaotixx (27. März 2015)

Hab auch das 18er.. SL weiß ich nicht.. Größe um die 184..


----------



## mtintel (27. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos und die Hilfe. Ist euch das nicht zu gedrungen/ eng/ knapp? Fahrt ihr dann mit 50er Vorbau oder mehr?


----------



## Jakten (27. März 2015)

50er Vorbau!
Ne, fühle mich nicht zu groß für den Rahmen.


----------



## Chaotixx (27. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht auswendig welchen ich habe. Als ich damals bestellt hatte- den ersten Rahmen *gg* gab es einige Sachen, die heute gelistet sind leider noch nicht. Ich habe glaub ich einen 70er Vorbau dran, wobei ich den vermutlich noch gegen einen kürzeren tauschen möchte.

Nein, ich sitze gerne eher etwas aufrechter, ansonsten bekomm ich Verspannungen im Nackenbereich.. Außerdem kommt man dann besser hinter den Sattel, wenn es richtig steil wird


----------



## filiale (28. März 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Hab auch das 18er.. SL weiß ich nicht.. Größe um die 184..



Magst Du mal bitte Deine SL messen, würde mir sehr helfen bei Deiner Größe, Danke.


----------



## Jakten (28. März 2015)

Heute die erste kleine Runde gedreht. Ich vermisse NIX!
1x10 geht richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLingg (28. März 2015)

Wenn man genug Strom im Schenkel hat


----------



## Thebike69 (28. März 2015)

Find es auch genial 1x10, werde mein Signature auch 1x10 fahren



 
bin schon richtig heiß drauf


----------



## Thebike69 (29. März 2015)

Was fährt ihr so für Levels?


----------



## sbradl (29. März 2015)

Ich fahr zwar Summitrider und kein Signature aber ich finde die Tabelle komisch. Ich kann mich bei sowas immer schlecht einordnen. Zum Beispiel bei Kondition: Längere Mittelgebirgstouren sind bei mir von den Höhenmetern Level 3 bis maximal 4. Aber Tempo eher Level 2  Wie ordnet man denn eine Tour mit 35km und 1200hm ein?

Bei Fahrtechnik find ich das immer noch schwieriger. Wie definiert man zum Beispiel eine hohe Stufe? Für den einen sind 30cm hoch, für den nächsten 100cm,.. Würde aber mal sagen so Level 4 mit Stufen bis etwa 50cm Höhe.


----------



## Chaotixx (29. März 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Magst Du mal bitte Deine SL messen, würde mir sehr helfen bei Deiner Größe, Danke.



Ich werde es am Dienstag machen. Vorher hab ich keine Zeit dafür..


----------



## mathijsen (29. März 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Bei Fahrtechnik find ich das immer noch schwieriger. Wie definiert man zum Beispiel eine hohe Stufe? Für den einen sind 30cm hoch, für den nächsten 100cm,.. Würde aber mal sagen so Level 4 mit Stufen bis etwa 50cm Höhe.


Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass sich die Bikeszene endlich mal durchgehend an die Singeltrail-Skala hält. Die hat zwar auch ihre Schwächen, ist aber am genauesten beschrieben und am bekanntesten.
Wobei man ja dem Ersteller obiger Tabelle zu Gute halten muss, seine Level überhaupt beschrieben zu haben. Das regt mich bei den Tourenguides der Bikezeitschriften immer so auf: "Fahrtechnik vier von fünf Sternen" - Ja toll, was soll das jetzt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (29. März 2015)

Finde die Skala auch etwas irritierend aber ich habe sie nicht kreiert
Bunny Hopp und Umsetzen können in meiner Gruppe auch nur 10%.
Ich würde mich zwischen 4-5 Skalieren.


----------



## mathijsen (29. März 2015)

Diese Tabelle, zumindest der untere Teil, ist im Prinzip eine Singeltrail-Skala bis S3 und feiner abgestuft.
Level 1 und Level 2 =S0
Level 3 = S1
Level 4 = S2
Level 5 = S3


----------



## sbradl (29. März 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Diese Tabelle ist im Prinzip eine Singeltrail-Skala bis S3 und feiner abgestuft.
> Level 1 und Level 2 =S0
> Level 3 = S1
> Level 4 = S2
> Level 5 = S3


Seh ich genauso. Macht eigentlich auch Sinn, da nur die wenigsten echte S4 Trails befahren können und selbst S3 ist für den Durchschnittsbiker schon zuviel.


----------



## mathijsen (29. März 2015)

Wer es noch nicht kennt, hier der Link zur offiziellen Seite der STS mit Defintionen und vielen Beispielbildern: http://singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## sanwald81 (30. März 2015)

Habe meinem Signature II am Wochenende eine Pike DPA 160-130 verpasst. Die erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2015)

Grade mein Signature mal gewogen. 
14,5 kg inkl. Pedalen und gaaanz wenig Dreck.


----------



## Chaotixx (3. April 2015)

Morgen oder am Dienstag kommt meine Pike hoffentlich wieder. Dann kann ich nach 6 Wochen auchmal wieder mein TA fahren 
In 2 Wochen geht es damit dann an den Gardasee zum Trails ballern ♥


----------



## Thebike69 (3. April 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Grade mein Signature mal gewogen.
> 14,5 kg inkl. Pedalen und gaaanz wenig Dreck.



Mit 1x10 und den ZTR FLOW Hope2 LRS???


----------



## Chaotixx (3. April 2015)

Kommt hin, ja
Meins hat 14,2 aber 2x10 und leichtere Reifen.


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2015)

Ne, meine Laufräder sind bockschwer, aber dafür atomschlagsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (3. April 2015)

Was hast du denn für welche drin? Du hattest doch auch die Hope mit FLow EX, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Thebike69 (3. April 2015)

Ich habe Tune King&Kong mit Ryde Trace Enduro Felgen 1605gr


----------



## sanwald81 (3. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Morgen oder am Dienstag kommt meine Pike hoffentlich wieder. Dann kann ich nach 6 Wochen auchmal wieder mein TA fahren
> In 2 Wochen geht es damit dann an den Gardasee zum Trails ballern ♥



Was war mit Deiner Pike?


----------



## Chaotixx (3. April 2015)

Eingeschickt weil der Bladdet Undicht war und weil das Casting verzogen war. 
Laut RS war es aber nicht verzogen sondern wurde wegen Buchsenspiel getauscht. 

Kommt ja aber im Endeffekt aufs Gleiche raus


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (3. April 2015)

Alles klar, dann steht dem Gardaseegeballer ja nichts mehr im Weg 
Wünsch Dir schonmal viel Spaß!


----------



## Chaotixx (7. April 2015)

Hab gestern meine Pike wieder eingebaut und heute gab es noch eine Kleinigkeit an der Bremse für den Gardasee ;-)

6 Wochen hing es "erhängt" in der Garage.. Dann kam die neue Gabel :




 


Meine Resins haben mir die 6 Wochen Standzeit an der Zee eh Übel genommen und auf nochmal abschleifen hatte ich keine Lust. Also Bremsscheibe gereinigt und gleich schöne Sinter-Beläge mit Kühlrippen rein. Wow, jetzt bremst mich nicht mehr ein Baum, sondern gleich mindestens 3! *happy* Und geil aussehen tut es auch- ich muss doch am Gardasee vor der Eisdiele posen können! Boahhhhhh!


 

 



P.S. Sorry, ich hab vergessen die Fotos zu drehen..


----------



## Jakten (8. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für welche drin? Du hattest doch auch die Hope mit FLow EX, oder täusche ich mich?


 
Meintest mich, oder? 
Ich habe die 533D von DT Swiss auf XT Nabe drauf:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/533d


----------



## triple-ooo (9. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre aktuell ein 120er Merida und möchte auf ein 160er umsteigen. Da ich sehr viel und gerne bergauf fahre, auch im Wiegetritt, würde es mich interessieren, wie ihr die Wippneigung beim 160er TA Hinterbau seht.


----------



## Chaotixx (10. April 2015)

@triple-ooo   Ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen, da es mein erstes Fully ist..
Daher hab ich keinen Vergleich ob das viel oder wenig ist und lasse anderen den Vortritt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (12. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> @triple-ooo   Ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen, da es mein erstes Fully ist..
> Daher hab ich keinen Vergleich ob das viel oder wenig ist und lasse anderen den Vortritt..



Danke Dir!
Mich würden auch Erfahrungen interessieren, ob jemand von euch das Signature II mit 160 vorwiegend als Tourenbike verwendet und auch wie es mit der Haltbarkeit des Gesamtpaketes aussieht. Im Netz findet man ja zum Signature leider nicht viel und auch hier im Forum ist es um TA ziemlich ruhig...


----------



## Chaotixx (12. April 2015)

Ich fahre damit auch längere Touren. Das längste bisher waren 80 Kilometer mit knapp 800hm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (12. April 2015)

Ich fahre 60% Singletrails,10% Mittelschwere DH's,20% Waldautobahn,10%
Ich würde das Signaturen in 1x11 bestellen aber mit meinen Tune King&Kong LR fahren.
Wollte schon unter 13kg bleiben?!

Welche Bikes habt ihr vor dem Signature gefahren????

Würde mich auch interessieren wie es sich so fährt. Lesen kann man leider sehr wenig darüber


----------



## Chaotixx (13. April 2015)

Also meins hat mit 2x10 komplett SLX, ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro Naben, Pike DPA, Monarch Plus, Reverb, SLX Bremse hinten, Zee vorne, Saint Pedale und MKII bzw X King in 2,4 Zoll Protection 14,2 auf einer Lidl Waage 
Davor und nebenbei fahre ich ein Hardtail von Bergamont. 

Ich finde es fährt sich gut. Für längere Touren im Odenwald bin ich aber am Überlegen ob ich mit einer zweiten Wippe auf 140mm hinten gehe. Dadurch wird der Sitzwinkel etwas steiler was mir entgegenkommt. 

Von wo kommst du? Gibt ja einen Thread bzgl Probesitzen. Meins steht dort unter anderem auch drin. 
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (13. April 2015)

Werde nach meinen Recherchen auf 12.8kg

76185 Karlsruhe zwischen Pfälzer Wald und Schwarzwald


----------



## endhirn (18. April 2015)

Nachdem ich im März mein Slide AM 7.0 durch ein Signature II mit 160mm ersetzt habe, kann ich etwas zu den Fahreigenschaften des Signature II sagen. Besonders im Hinblick auf den Einsatzzweck als Begleiter für längere Touren.

Im Gegensatz zum Slide wippt der Hinterbau des Signature II deutlich stärker beim Treten. Im Wiegetritt kann man das Ganze dann natürlich auf die Spitze treiben, jedoch wird hier jedes Fully mehr oder weniger "versagen".
Mir selbst war vor Kauf bereits bewusst, dass das Signature II einen weniger neutral arbeitenden Hinterbau besitzt und bin daher auch vollkommen zufrieden damit. Wer jedoch Wert auf einen "wippfreien" Hinterbau legt, wird mit dem Signature II unter Umständen enttäuscht werden. 

Dies spiegelt natürlich nur meine Erfahrung wieder und man wird wohl auch Signature II Besitzer finden, die in dieser Hinsicht nun deutlich zufriedener sind, als dies mit ihrem vorherigen Bike der Fall war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (18. April 2015)

endhirn schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Slide wippt der Hinterbau des Signature II deutlich stärker beim Treten. Im Wiegetritt kann man das Ganze dann natürlich auf die Spitze treiben, jedoch wird hier jedes Fully mehr oder weniger "versagen".
> Mir selbst war vor Kauf bereits bewusst, dass das Signature II einen weniger neutral arbeitenden Hinterbau besitzt und bin daher auch vollkommen zufrieden damit. Wer jedoch Wert auf einen "wippfreien" Hinterbau legt, wird mit dem Signature II unter Umständen enttäuscht werden.


Mit welcher Einstellung und SAG fährst du den Dämpfer?


----------



## endhirn (18. April 2015)

Also ich fahr den Monarch Plus RC3 momentan mit 25% SAG. 
Ich habe ihn aber auch schon mit 20% und 30% getestet.
Die Zugstufeneinstellung kann ich dir leider nicht mitteilen, da müsste ich erst mal die Klicks zählen.
Die 3-Positionen-Druckstufe stelle ich je nach Fahrsituation ein, aber auch in der Einstellung "Firm" wippt der Dämpfer.


----------



## triple-ooo (18. April 2015)

endhirn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich im März mein Slide AM 7.0 durch ein Signature II mit 160mm ersetzt habe, kann ich etwas zu den Fahreigenschaften des Signature II sagen. Besonders im Hinblick auf den Einsatzzweck als Begleiter für längere Touren.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Slide wippt der Hinterbau des Signature II deutlich stärker beim Treten. Im Wiegetritt kann man das Ganze dann natürlich auf die Spitze treiben, jedoch wird hier jedes Fully mehr oder weniger "versagen".
> Mir selbst war vor Kauf bereits bewusst, dass das Signature II einen weniger neutral arbeitenden Hinterbau besitzt und bin daher auch vollkommen zufrieden damit. Wer jedoch Wert auf einen "wippfreien" Hinterbau legt, wird mit dem Signature II unter Umständen enttäuscht werden.
> ...



Danke für Deinen Bericht. Allerdings ist es sehr schade, erneut vom wippenden Hinterbau zu lesen. Habe mich nach zwei Wochen Komponentenauswahl eigentlich dazu entschlossen, dieses Wochenende zu bestellen. Da ich aber sehr viel bergauf und Wiegetritt fahre, benötige ich aber einen ruhigen Hinterbau. Kann man dieses Manko durch Plattform oder Lock am Dämpfer evtl. kompensieren, was meinen die Signaturefahrer?


----------



## triple-ooo (18. April 2015)

Ok, endhirn kann Gedanken lesen. Schade, dass das nix hilft. :-(


----------



## endhirn (18. April 2015)

Kein Thema, gebe gerne meine Erfahrungen weiter.
Ich würde das Signature II auch noch nicht komplett abschreiben. Wie gesagt wird man vermutlich bei jedem Fully im Wiegetritt Wippen in Kauf nehmen müssen. Schlussendlich hilft wohl nur eine starke Druckstufe oder der komplette Lock. 
Falls dir das Signature II ansonsten zusagt, würde ich mich mal über Dämpferalternativen informieren.
Es gibt ja doch so einige Fullys deren Hinterbau über den Dämpfer ruhig gestellt werden muss.


----------



## triple-ooo (18. April 2015)

Werde heute Nachmittag den Hinterbau meines Merida mit dem Fox Float CTD mal genauer beim Treten beobachten. Kann jetzt so aus der Erinnerung garnicht sagen, wie stark der Lockout zu macht. Macht er 100% zu, wäre der Fox-Dämpfer evtl. ja die Lösung fürs Transalp...


----------



## sanwald81 (18. April 2015)

Zum Thema Hinterbau habe ich mich auch ein wenig beschäftigt. Ich fahre ein "altes" Signature II 26" und vorher hatte ich ein Cube AMS 150. Die Hinterbaukinematik beim Signature II hat sich aber nicht grundlegend geändert beim aktuellen Modell.
Mir ist das Wippen bzw. das Zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus durch Kettenzug am Anfang auch aufgefallen. Mit der Software Linkage kann man sich das auch veranschaulichen. Bei 100% Anti-Squat ist der Hinterbau theoretisch frei von Antriebseinflüssen durch den Kettenzug. Unter 100% zieht es den Hinterbau eher zusammen, darüber möchte er eher ausfedern. Bei den meisten aktuellen Geometrien wird der Kettenzug dazu genutzt, dass der Hinterbau ausfedert bzw. straffer wird und berghoch dem Wegtauchen entgegenwirken soll. Das wird dann als Anti-Squat Kinematik verkauft. Der Anti-Squat Wert ist auch abhängig vom eingelegten Gang und wie weit der Hinterbau eingefedert ist. Auf dem Bild sieht man den Unterschied zwischen dem Cube und dem Signature.





Ich habe damit auch einige aktuelle Fullys verglichen. Die Hinterbauten von Rocky Mountain haben z.B. auch Anti-Squat Werte um die 100% im SAG, ähnlich dem Signature II. Das deckt sich auch mit den Tests in den Bikebravos. Da wird bei Rocky Mountain auch oft der sich unter Kettenzug zusammen ziehende Hinterbau kritisiert.

Das ist zumindest mal die Theorie. Nach meinem Empfinden läßt sich der wippende Hinterbau des Transalp durch das Einschalten der Dämpferplattform wirksam unterdrücken. Ich merke dann keinen Unterschied mehr zu meinem Cube. Ohne Plattform ist der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach schon zu spüren. Bergab gefällt mir aber mein Signature irgendwie besser als mein Cube. Warum kann ich auch nicht so wirklich sagen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall noch zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.


----------



## Chaotixx (18. April 2015)

Aus diesem Grund habe ich schon mit Lord Helmchen gesprochen. Angeblich wäre der Zugstufen Tune völlig falsch. Die Druckstufe würde passen, und mit einer anderen Zugstufe wäre der Hinterbau ruhig. 
Ich werde es jetzt die 2 Wochen am Gardasee mal beobachten und danach entscheiden ob ich mal den Schritt wage und ihn zum Lord schicke..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## endhirn (18. April 2015)

@Chaotixx: Sehr interessant, ich würde dich darum bitten uns auf dem Laufenden zu halten. 
Ich hatte bereits auch schon über Dämpfer-Tuning nachgedacht...


----------



## mtintel (18. April 2015)

@Chaotixx : Ja halte uns bitte am Laufenden, ist echt ein interessantes Thema und Tipps und Ideen sehr hilfreich 
Ich kann zum Signature 160 selbst noch nix sagen, bestellt ist es und sollte in paar Wochen dann bei mir sein. 

Laut Transalp (Facebook) hat MTB-News das 140er Signature getestet und in ein paar Tagen soll es denTestbericht online geben, bin schon sehr gespannt wie der ausfällt und was dort bezüglich Hinterbau zu lesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (18. April 2015)

Das Thema Dämpfertuning würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Der Test des Signature II soll laut Stefanus im Lauf der nächsten Woche hier auf MTB-News erscheinen. Hier sind schon ein paar kommentierte Fotos zu sehen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74552


----------



## triple-ooo (18. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Werde heute Nachmittag den Hinterbau meines Merida mit dem Fox Float CTD mal genauer beim Treten beobachten. Kann jetzt so aus der Erinnerung garnicht sagen, wie stark der Lockout zu macht. Macht er 100% zu, wäre der Fox-Dämpfer evtl. ja die Lösung fürs Transalp...



Zu meinem eigenen Erstaunen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich im Gelände den Fox-Dämpfer am liebsten im offenen Mode im Wiegetritt fahre, wobei die Gabel gelockt ist. Da würde ich eher den Remotehebel für die Gabel vermissen, vermute ich. Ergo spräche nichts gegen einen weichen Hinterbau und Dämpfer im Firm Mode...


----------



## Jakten (19. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/19/test-transalp-signature-ii-am/

Test is online.


----------



## Jakten (20. April 2015)

Aber krass wie skeptisch die Leute auf den "Unbekannten" zu gehen 
Gibt ja an allen Ecken und Kanten was zu mosern, dabei ist der Test gut ausgefallen.

Und man sieht auch wie unbekannt TA wirklich ist, selbst "unser" Unterforum kennt nicht jeder


----------



## Chaotixx (20. April 2015)

Jop. Aber vlt hat es was gutes. Bisher sind die Reisings echt super und echt kulant. Wer weiß ob das bei größerem Ruhm/Bekanntheit so bleibt?
Manchen Herstellern wächst sowas dann ja über den Kopf und verlieren damit ihr Haupt Alleinstellungsmerkmal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (20. April 2015)

Und das dann die Preise nach oben treibt


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. April 2015)

Der Test ist ja wirklich überraschend gut ausgefallen . 
Allerdings schaffe ich bei meinem 120er Signature 2 A Rahmen auch nicht , den Federweg voll zu nutzen.
Ich bin bis 30 % SAG gegangen , aber dann wird mir das Wippen etwas zu viel. 25 ist gut , aber max 80% vom Federwg.
Ich hatte ja schon den Signature 1 Rahmen , der hatte zuerst einen DT Dämpfer drin. Ohne Plattform.
Da konnte ich den Federweg voll nutzen , nur war das Wippen stärker.
Ich habe dann auf den RS gewechselt und vorbei war´s mit vollem Federweg.
Wäre mal interessant einen Aktuellen DT zu testen.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Jakten (20. April 2015)

Ich fahre 25-30% SAG am 160er und nutze den Federweg komplett.


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. April 2015)

Dein Dämpfer ist ja auch ein anderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (20. April 2015)

Ich auch. Ich finde den Hinterbau mit 160mm sogar sehr linear- ich finde sogar fast zu linear. Ich werde nach meinem Urlaub mal den 140er Hinterbau samt Dämpfer testen. 
Ich werde berichten


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fliege1 (21. April 2015)

Ich fahre die getestete Version mit 140mm. Mit 20% Sag nutze ich so ca. 80% vom Federweg. Wippen spüre ich nur auf glatten Aspalt. Die Platform habe ich noch nicht genutzt. Im Vergleich dazu war mein 2006er Stumpjumper das reine Schaukelpferd.


----------



## Chaotixx (21. April 2015)

Heute ein erster Bericht vom Gardasee:
1200hm Downhill. Uphill war Shuttle Service: hintere Bremsscheibe hat geglüht und ist blau/lila angelaufen Resin-Beläge förmlich weggebrannt. SAG war ca 25% Federweg bis auf ca 5mm Dämpferhub ausgenutzt. 
Sprünge, Steinfelder und Wurzelpassagen sowie Stufen und Steilstücke haben sich super fahren lassen. Nur die verbauten Schläuche sind nichts. Hatte auf der Tour 3 Platten. 

Aber da kann das Rad ja nix für. Super Rad. Ich liebe es!












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thebike69 (21. April 2015)

Umbau auf Tubeless
203/180 Bremsen Kombi?


----------



## mtintel (21. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


>


Warum hast du eine Shimano SLX Bremse verbaut, aber keine Shimano SLX oder XT Bremsscheibe, sondern eine von Tektro? Vielleicht wäre hier Tuningpotential, was auch nicht teuer wäre


----------



## Chaotixx (21. April 2015)

Ne noch nur 180/160 aber seit heute Mittag ist hinten eine 180er wobei ich auch nur 70KG habe..

Vorne ist die Zee mit gleichen Scheiben; die Scheiben sind genial. Sehr günstig, aber quietschen nicht, rubbeln nicht und verziehen sich nicht. Wie gesagt die hintere hat geglüht und läuft immer noch Perfekt gerade. Und die Beläge passen sehr gut drauf. Ich will nichts anderes 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (21. April 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand von euch seine Schaltung auf I-Spec umgebaut? Überlege ob ich meine XT-Schaltung/SLX-Bremse umrüste. Die SLX Bremse ist die BR-M675B, also schon I-Spec B. Aber bei der Schaltung weiß ich nicht ob das passt bzw. ob man da überhaupt drauf achten muss. 
Will das Cockpit ein bisschen schlanker gestalten, damit evtl. ne Reverb noch Platz hat.


----------



## Jakten (21. April 2015)

Damit hab ich mich auch schon beschäftig. Raff aber auch nicht auf was ich da achten muss...


----------



## slrzo (21. April 2015)

Ich meine zumindest, dass ich diesen Adapter brauche: http://www.shimano.com.au/media/tec...SI-7780A-001-00-Eng_v1_m56577569830747524.pdf


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Fährt jemand den Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 mit Piggybag? Passt da überhaupt noch eine Flasche in den Halter beim 18" oder 20" Rahmen? Da im neuen Test der normale Dämpfer angeblich Federweg verschenken soll, bin ich am überlegen, den Plus zu nehmen...


----------



## Jakten (28. April 2015)

Unter dem Monarch+ ist bei 18" noch reichlich Platz. Probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht.


----------



## mtintel (28. April 2015)

Fragte vor einigen Wochen bei Transalp nach und bekam folgende Antwort 





> Beim 16“ Rahmen kann man max. eine 500ml Flasche nutzen. Bei allen anderen Rahmengrößen, kann man problemlos eine 750ml Flasche verwenden.


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Liest sich gut. Danke euch beiden!


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Teilt ihr eigentlich die Meinung des Testers, dass der Monarch Plus die bessere Wahl für das Signature ist?


----------



## mtintel (28. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Teilt ihr eigentlich die Meinung des Testers, dass der Monarch Plus die bessere Wahl für das Signature ist?


Ich kann nur etwas theoretisches dazu sagen, da ich das Signature noch nicht gefahren bin und mein bestelltes "erst" in 2 Wochen da ist  Ich nahm es mit dem Plus Dämpfer, da ich diesen an anderen MTBs, die ich testete, als gut empfand und zusätzlich kann er gut angepasst und eingestellt werden=> mehr Spielraum.


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

So montiert bekomme ich alles an Flaschen rein was ich habe. Jedoch bin ich trotzdem auf eine Trinkblase umgestiegen da es fummelig ist während der Fahrt die Flasche rein zu bekommen. 
Es ist ein 18er Rahmen mit einem SKS Side Cage Halter.  


Das 160er wird mit dem Monarch Plus geliefert, 120 und 140 mit dem normalen. Der Plus hat mehr Reserven durch mehr Öl, ist aber schwerer. Der Non-Plus soll dafür eine stärkere Plattform haben. Nach meinen Urlaub möchte ich den Non-Plus noch testen. Ich werde berichten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (28. April 2015)

Hat Transalp deinen Plus getauscht @Chaotixx  ?
Hattest doch einen alten ab Werk verbaut, oder?


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hat Transalp deinen Plus getauscht @Chaotixx  ?
> Hattest doch einen alten ab Werk verbaut, oder?



Hey,
ja haben sie. Hatte eine nette Mail hingeschickt ob es möglich wäre den 2015er Dämpfer zu bekommen. 
1 Woche später hatte ich ihn in der Hand. 
Jetzt will ich das Bike mal noch mit vier Varianten testen:
140er Wippe mit Monarch Plus
160er mit Monarch Plus (aktuell verbaut)
140er mit Monarch
160rr mit Monarch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Dann werde ich wohl auch den Plus zum Enduro ordern.


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Übrigens: Total entspannte und hilfsbereite Atmosphäre hier bei euch im TA-Forum. Thumbs up!


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Heute ein kleines "Lebensgefährliches" Problem bekommen. 
Ich habe auf der Tour gemerkt das irgendwas am VR locker ist/ Spiel hat. 
Geschaut aber nix gesehen. Hab es dann auf die Pike geschoben, das sie schon wieder massives Buchsenspiel hat. 

Das ganze hat mir aber keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe eben nochmals geschaut und bin beinah umgefallen! 
Alle 6 Schrauben an der VR Bremse waren locker und konnten alle mindestens 1/4 Undrehung angezogen werden. Wie kann das passieren? Da ist doch Schraubensicherung drauf?! Vorgeschriebenes Drehmoment ebenso.. Vorm Urlaub wurde alles von mir kontrolliert das alles Fest ist :-O

Anbei die Videos wo man den Fehler sieht und was letztendlich der Fehler war!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Sind die Scheiben vielleicht mal in einer langen Abfahrt sehr intensiv eingesetzt gewesen? Da könnten z.b. thermische und verzögerungsbedingte Einflüsse am Werk gewesen sein.


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Seh es gerade.. Hast Du einen Centerlock-Adapter dran? Das ist eine weitere Quelle, an der es zu thermischen oder Verbindungsproblemen kommen kann. Bin kein Freund von den Dingern...


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Nope 6 Loch Scheibe an 6 Loch Nabe. 
Die Scheiben werden hier ordentlich gefordert, aber Stahl leitet sehr schlecht. Selbst wenn sie außen glühen kann man sie innen locker anfassen. Hab ich schon getestet weil es mich mal interessiert hat..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Ok, dann gibt es eine billige und eine teure Ursache:
Die Schrauben sind minimal außer Toleranz und sitzen nicht fest oder das Material ist zu weich. Probiere es mit anderen Schrauben.
Teuer: Gleiches wie oben, aber gilt für den Nabenkörper. Neuer Nabenkörper notwendig :-(

Achja, Dein Drehmomentschlüssel könnte es auch noch sein, wenn er falsche Werte anzeigen...

Mehr wüsste ich auch nicht. In jedem Fall ziemlich ungute Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Ich werde die Schrauben zu Hause tauschen, sicher ist sicher. 
Die Naben sind von Hope und kamen mit dem Bike. Sind also quasi neu. Hope ist ja nix schlechtes, ich denke blödes Zusammenspiel von Schrauben und schlechter Schraubensicherung. 

Drehmomentschlüssel stimmt. Der wurde erst geeicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Denke auch, dass es die Schrauben sind. Viel Glück!


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Mein Signature ist auch fast fertig konfiguriert. Denke mal, so wird es werden: 

27,5er Transalp Signature II X12 - Konfigurator 650B
Rahmengröße: 20" - 50,50cm
Rahmenfarbtyp: Matt eloxiert
Rahmendekor: Schwarz
Rahmenfarbe: Schwarz
Griffe - Acros - A-Grip Schraubgriffe: Blaue Lock Ringe
Pedale: Ohne Pedalsatz
Farbe der Spacer: Gravity-9 - blau eloxiert
Vorbaulänge: 60mm
Vorbau: Gravity-9 - Steep Face XL - 7050 Alu
Federgabeltyp: Rock Shox - Pike RCT3 + Lock Out - 160-130mm - 15mm Steckachse
Dämpfer: Rock Shox - Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume - Special Tuned
Laufradsätze: Hope - ZTR Flow EX Disc Felge - Hope Pro 2 EVO blau
Bremsscheiben: 203 / 180mm
Spacer: Gravity-9 - Spacer Alu 1x10mm
Hinterrad Reifen: Continental - Mountain King II Pro Tection Faltreifen - 2,4" Breite
Vorderrad Reifen: Continental - Mountain King II Pro Tection Faltreifen - 2,4" Breite
Lenker: Gravity-9 - Elevation Riser - 15mm Rise - 2014 Alu - 760mm Breite
Sattel: Selle Italia - C2 Gel Flow Herren- schwarz
Schalthülle: Jagwire - Carbon Optik + L3 Liner- schwarz
Bremsen: Shimano - XT (M785) Scheibenbremse
Lagerabdeckungen: Schwarz eloxiert
Sattelklemme: Gravity-9 - Squeeze Lock - blau eloxiert
Sattelstütze: Gravity-9 - Vertical - Zero Offset – 400mm Länge
Rahmenfederweg: 160mm
Antriebsgruppe: Shimano XT Gruppe 3x10-fach mit Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Laufradgröße: 27,5"

Hat jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich fahre gerne Touren, vor allem bergauf und eigentlich garnicht Downhill. Wichtig ist mir eine sehr gute Federung, wegen demoliertem Becken und Lendenwirbel.


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Ich würde ja eine Vario Stütze nehmen. Möchte nicht mehr ohne.. 
Und hinten auch den Mountainking? Würde eher hinten den X-King nehmen oder hinten Mountainking und vorne einen größeren also Bsp Trailking. 
Wäre meiner Meinung nach stimmiger.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Hmmm, jetzt fängst Du auch mit der Variostütze an  Bis jetzt hat mir jeder dazu geraten, allerdings habe ich sie bis jetzt auch nicht vermisst, da ich nix sooo extremes runterfahre und ich da lieber auf Mehrkosten und -gewicht verzichte. Aber ich denke nochmal darüber nach!

Mit der Reifenkombi hab ich auch schon mal geliebäugelt, habe aber mit Contis eh Null Erfahrung. Nur vom MK habe ich schon öfter Gutes gelesen. Daher 2x MK. Fahre jetzt 2x Nobby Nic und bin bis auf Schotter ganz zufrieden mit denen...


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Ich hatte davor auch keine. Jetzt will ich nicht mehr ohne. Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen eine zu nehmen!

Contis sind meiner Meinung nach gut. ABER: auf den FlowEX hatte ich bisher speziell mit den MK II und TrailKing Probleme beim montieren. Reifen sitzen seeeeehr stramm aber halten dafür echt gut. 
Am Gardasee ist der TrailKing bisher gut. Zu Hause im Odenwald reicht mir auch der MK II gut. 

Wenn du Fragen hast egal ob Reifen oder Rad meld dich bitte. Gerne auch per PN


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Liest sich so, als ob der MK für mich schon das Richtige ist. Werde Deine Empfehlung in meine Konfi übernehmen und dann vielleicht doch nochmal über eine Variostütze nachdenken.
Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit dem LRS? Ich schwanke noch mit DT 1501...


----------



## triple-ooo (28. April 2015)

Danke für Dein PN-Angebot! Aber bleiben wir doch lieber im Thread, so haben andere vllt. auch etwas davon. Jetzt ist erst mal Pause für mich. Muss morgen um 4 raus :-(
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Prinzipiell zufrieden. Leider war meiner nicht sonderlich gut eingespeicht. Er war ungleichmäßig gespannt und außermittig gespeicht. Ich vermute industriell aufgebaut. 
Für n  50er hab ich ihn mir gescheit einspeichen lassen. Jetzt top zufrieden. Relativ leicht und sehr stabil. Für 150 mehr hätte ich noch bessere Speichen und Nippel haben können, aber das wollte ich erstmal nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (28. April 2015)

Die Vario ist mMn nur interessant wenn man auch auf Downhill-Passagen steht. Solange man Waldautobahnen runter fährt ist sowas wirklich Spielerei.
Der MK ist in 2.4 ein guter Reifen fürs HR. Vorne habe ich mit ihm keine Erfahrung. Aber der TK ist für deine Zwecke bestimmt überdimensioniert.
Ansonsten sehr stimmig.


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Die Vario ist mMn nur interessant wenn man auch auf Downhill-Passagen steht. Solange man Waldautobahnen runter fährt ist sowas wirklich Spielerei.
> Der MK ist in 2.4 ein guter Reifen fürs HR. Vorne habe ich mit ihm keine Erfahrung. Aber der TK ist für deine Zwecke bestimmt überdimensioniert.
> Ansonsten sehr stimmig.



Stimmt. Aber für Waldautobahn wird er sich hoffentlich kein 160er Enduro holen :-D

Du fährst ihn am HR? Wie macht sich der Rollwiderstand? Fahre ja viel Tour daher ist es für mich auch interessant. Bisher bin ich mit dem XKing sehr zufrieden. Nur Schlamm mag er logischerweise nicht. 
Heute Mittag hab ich mich aber lang gemacht. Aber das lag weder am XKing noch TrailKing. Die Steine hier sind echt übelst glitschig wenn sie feucht sind. Ich kam nicht mal vom Pedal so schnell hab ich gelegen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (28. April 2015)

Ich bin den MK hinten gefahren und TK vorne. 
Bin jetzt auf Spezi Butcher/Slaughter umgestiegen.


----------



## Thebike69 (28. April 2015)

Wenn ich ein Bike kaufe und Geld sparen möchte liegt das an mir, die Teile zu kontrollieren und Prüfen!!!!
Spezialized mag wohl ein guter Bike Hersteller sein. Aber bei den Reifen, Nein!!!!


----------



## Chaotixx (28. April 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Bike kaufe und Geld sparen möchte liegt das an mir, die Teile zu kontrollieren und Prüfen!!!!
> ...



Auf wen oder was bezieht sich diese Aussage?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (29. April 2015)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit den Reifen zufrieden. Außerdem werden die Spezis von Maxxis entwickelt und gefertigt ;-)


----------



## triple-ooo (29. April 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Prinzipiell zufrieden. Leider war meiner nicht sonderlich gut eingespeicht. Er war ungleichmäßig gespannt und außermittig gespeicht. Ich vermute industriell aufgebaut.
> Für n  50er hab ich ihn mir gescheit einspeichen lassen. Jetzt top zufrieden. Relativ leicht und sehr stabil. Für 150 mehr hätte ich noch bessere Speichen und Nippel haben können, aber das wollte ich erstmal nicht.
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hmmm, das stimmt mich jetzt schon etwas nachdenklich. Es wundert mich aber, dass die bei Transalp so rausgegeben werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (29. April 2015)

Ich bin auch ein Tourenfahrer der gerne Uphill fährt und keinen Downhill.
Da 27.5er Räder über Wurzeln besser abrollen sollen und ich weiß wie gut mein 120er Hinterbau schon mit 26ern arbeitet,
würde ich eher ein leichtes Bike aufbauen. Die Trail Version mit leicht laufenden Reifen.
Ich fahre das ganze Jahr hindurch Conti XK und MK. Auch bei Schnee kein Probleme.

Aber Heute muss ja auch jeder ein SUV fahren 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## triple-ooo (29. April 2015)

He, lauter Frühaufsteher hier! Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## triple-ooo (29. April 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Tourenfahrer der gerne Uphill fährt und keinen Downhill.
> Da 27.5er Räder über Wurzeln besser abrollen sollen und ich weiß wie gut mein 120er Hinterbau schon mit 26ern arbeitet,
> würde ich eher ein leichtes Bike aufbauen. Die Trail Version mit leicht laufenden Reifen.
> Ich fahre das ganze Jahr hindurch Conti XK und MK. Auch bei Schnee kein Probleme.
> ...



Mein Merida ist ja auch ein 27.5er mit 130/120mm Federweg. Auf den Wegen, die ich so fahre, gehen mir an der Kurbel neben ein paar Zähnen nach oben und unten auch ein paar cm Federweg ab. Nicht immer, aber dennoch oft genug, dass ich sie dann vermisse.
Wie ich irgendwo weiter oben schon mal schrub, kommt bei mir noch ein medizinisches Prob dazu, nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit meinem CX von einem Auto von der Straße geschubst wurde. Nun bin ich nach div. Frakturen um etwas Metall angereichert und kann kein Rad ohne Federung mehr fahren. Shit happens, aber Hauptsache, alles andere ist wieder einigermaßen heil und der Teufel muss noch eine Weile alleine in der Hölle schmoren .


----------



## Jakten (29. April 2015)

MK/MK passt, Vario ist für dich Spielerei. 160mm nicht als Enduro, eher als Tourer mit 160mm Federweg. 
-> Bau leicht und nicht stabil ;-)


----------



## triple-ooo (29. April 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> -> Bau leicht und nicht stabil ;-)



Jepp! . So ist es zumindest meine Absicht und da spielt der LRS für mich eine wesentliche Rolle. Der 1501 von DT ist gewichtstechnisch in meinen Überlegungen vorn, aber der Hope/Flow Satz ist halt einfach lecker. Schwierig, schwierig


----------



## mtintel (29. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Jepp! . So ist es zumindest meine Absicht und da spielt der LRS für mich eine wesentliche Rolle. Der 1501 von DT ist gewichtstechnisch in meinen Überlegungen vorn, aber der Hope/Flow Satz ist halt einfach lecker. Schwierig, schwierig


Genau, 1501 sollte leichter sein, Hope ein wenig stabiler. Da ich im Moment vor allem Touren und "All-Mountain" fahren, bestellte ich mein Signature mit 1501, die gibt es auch zu einem guten Preis bei Transalp. Und für heftigeres Geländer kauf ich mir später noch einen zweiten LRS. Der Hope haute mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so beüzglich Preis vom Hocker


----------



## kommski (30. April 2015)

Die MK gefallen mir bisher besser als die NN. Meiner Meinung haben die auch weniger Verschleiß. Das einzige was ich gerade feststelle, die MK lassen sich sehr sehr sch... schwer montieren. 

Zur Variostütze kann ich das bestätigen was @donei einst schrieb. Wenn man keine Variostütze bisher gefahren ist, wird man sie nicht vermissen, wenn man einmal mit gefahren ist, will man nicht mehr ohne


----------



## triple-ooo (30. April 2015)

DT 1501 sind jetzt No. 1 in meiner Signature-Konfig . 



kommski schrieb:


> Zur Variostütze kann ich das bestätigen was @donei einst schrieb. Wenn man keine Variostütze bisher gefahren ist, wird man sie nicht vermissen, wenn man einmal mit gefahren ist, will man nicht mehr ohne



Weil das schon so viele zu mir gesagt haben, werde ich lieber nie eine montieren. So spare ich Geld und Gewicht!


----------



## Thebike69 (30. April 2015)

Ja, die MK aber allgemein die Conti's lassen sich schwerer Aufziehen. 
Das mit den Reifen ist immer so ne Gefühlssache. 
Ich fahre zb. Vorn Maxxis Minion DHR2 und den XK
Auch ne klasse Kombi für mich. 

Ohne Variostütze, nie wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (30. April 2015)

Sag nix zu den Contis.. Bis ich den vorderen TrailKing drauf hatte, waren 4 Schläuche kaputt. Am Ende haben die es mir im Radladen mit 3 Leuten montiert. Wenn ich auf der Tour mal vorne einen platten habe, kann ich zurück schieben.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (30. April 2015)

Also ich habe mit dem TK keine Probleme gehabt. Kann allerdings an meiner recht schmalen DT Swiss 533d liegen.
Aber nächste Woche wird umgebaut. Ich habe ich mir eine neue Felge gegönnt mit 25er Maulweite. Damit werde ich auch auf Tubeless umbauen.


----------



## Chaotixx (30. April 2015)

Auf der FlowEX die Hölle. Ich bin sogar am überlegen auf Maxxis zu wechseln wenn der Conti kaputt ist. 
Es ist aber glaube ich bekannt das die Combi FlowEX und Conti schwer drauf geht..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kommski (30. April 2015)

Danke für die Hinweise, ich dachte schon ich stelle mich an wie ein Depp


----------



## cmrlaguna (30. April 2015)

Crest und Conti geht auch nur mit viel Spülmittel- Wasser. Allerdings NN noch schlimmer und ich habe den nicht ohne Seitenschlag drauf bekommen. Conti kein Problem.


----------



## slrzo (30. April 2015)

Beim Mountainbikekurs hatte ich auch die MK II (2,2") von meinen Crest runtergemacht. Raufgebracht ging es nur nach viel Gewalt und 3 zerstörten Schläuchen.
Zum Glück hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Protection Variante. Aber unterwegs könnte man da schier verzweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (1. Mai 2015)

Moin falls noch jemand Probleme mit Conti-Eierreifen hat, hier gibt es den entsprechenden Faden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/continental-trailking-2-4-unwucht-service-conti.712924/


----------



## Chaotixx (1. Mai 2015)

Ab geht es wieder nach Hause. Mit zwei Rädern hin, mit einem zurück.. Hardtail haben sie mir trotz Schloss geklaut.. 
Also Kuschel ich jetzt mit meinem Transalp. Da kommt keiner lebendig dran 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (1. Mai 2015)

Ohje, das war aber eine unliebsame Überraschung! Bolzenschneider sind halt nicht nur beim Hausbau praktisch :-(


----------



## Jakten (12. Mai 2015)

Soooo, gestern neu eingespeicht und die Felge für Tubeless vorbereitet.
Heute nach der Arbeit versuche ich dann mal alles dicht zu bekommen und werde dann hoffentlich am Mittwoch die erst kleine Runde mit einer 25er Felge zu drehen (Vorher 22mm).

Hier mal ein Bildchen von gestern:


----------



## Chaotixx (12. Mai 2015)

Wow! Ich würde auch gerne einspeichern können.. Aber mir fehlt das Werkzeug und vermutlich Talent für .. 
Viel Spaß mit der Felge und berichte mal bitte ob Du den Unterschied merkst


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (12. Mai 2015)

Ich habe zwar eingespeicht aber ein Bekannter hat das Laufrad zentriert. Ganz alleine kann ich das auch nicht 
Ja, ich werde berichten. Und es gibt demnächst natürlich wieder mal ein Foto


----------



## nosferatou (12. Mai 2015)

@topic tubeless:

Ich habe das signature II mit SRAM Roam 40 Laufrädern und Hinten Conti XK 2,4'' und vorne Conti MK 2,4''.
Der MK hatte bei Lieferung eine Unwucht und nachdem ich mir zwei Schläuche kaputt gefrickelt habe, bin ich auf Tubeless umgesattelt. Der XK hinten hat sofort dicht gehalten, der MK garnicht, sodass mir Transalp netterweise einen neuen Reifen geschickt hat. Reifen auf die Felge, mit 4,5bar aufgepumpt, dann Dichtmilch rein, um das Ventil und von außen an der Narbe Laufradsatz/Reifen einmal Dichtmilch langsam rum laufen lassen...Dicht!


----------



## Jakten (12. Mai 2015)

Die Spezi Reifen waren tierisch einfach dicht zu bekommen. Für meinen ersten Versuch genau richtig. Morgen abend dreh ich meine erste Runde und werde dann berichten.

Gewicht komplett: 14.14 kg


----------



## Jakten (13. Mai 2015)

Hab mal fix mein Schnappschuss von gestern Abend bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen hochgeladen:


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Mai 2015)

Bei mir tut sich auch was neues. Hat aber nichts mit dem Signature II zu tun. Wusste nur vorerst nicht wohin.
Heute gab es Nachwuchs fürs große Signature II..

Genaueres folgt die Tage wenn ich zu Hause bin.. 
















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian62 (15. Mai 2015)

Schöne Einblicke für die, denen das zu weit weg ist


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Mai 2015)

Die Tage gibt es noch mehr Einblicke. Muss nur noch auf ein paar Teile warten, dann gibt es einen Aufbau Thread 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotixx (18. Mai 2015)

Also wie versprochen hier ein paar Infos zum Monarch RT3 in Verbindung mit der 160er Wippe.

Da evtl. nicht jeder weiß, wie der Dämpfer ausgebaut wird, anbei auch noch eine kurze Erklärung:
Der Dämpfer ist mit zwei Bolzen gesichert. Der eine befindet sich logischerweise am vorderen, der andere am hinteren Ende. Pro Bolzen gibt es je zwei Schrauben. Eine links, eine rechts. Ich empfehle nur eine Schraube zu entfernen, die zweite nur zur hälfte entfernen und mit dieser den Bolzen austreiben. Wichtig, bevor man dies macht, ist den Hinterbau zu sichern. Ohne Dämpfer sackt dieser entweder zusammen oder "fällt auseinander". Je nachdem ob das Rad auf dem Boden steht oder am Montageständer hängt. Der erste Bolzen ging problemlos mit der Hand raus, beim anderen habe ich den Hammer und leichte Schläge benötigt. Sind beide Bolzen draußen, kann man den Dämpfer aus der Befestigung ziehen.
Die Befestigungen reinigen und wieder leicht einfetten, ggf. die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer umbauen und auch diese fetten und das ganze in umgedrehter Reihenfolge wieder einbauen.




[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=143iwr2u.jpg]
	
 

 

 

 

 [/URL]

Kommen wir zu den Fahreindrücken:
Ich bin die gleiche Strecke pro Dämpfer 3x gefahren, da ich direkt vor der Haustür leider kein richtiges Gelände habe, beschränkt sich die bisherige Aussage lediglich auf: glatten Asphalt, Asphalt mit bewusst gesuchten "Schlag"löchern, Feldwege, Wiesenwege mit vielen Hügeln und eine lange Treppe mit ca. 25 Stufen.

Setup: Monarch Plus: 150 PSI (30% Sag), Druckstufe komplett offen (sofern nicht anders erwähnt), Zugstufe 6 Klicks von offen   Monarch RT3: 150 PSI (30% Sag), Druckstufe komplett offen (sofern nicht anders erwähnt), Zugstufe 4 Klicks von offen

Im offenen Zustand merke ich zwischen beiden Dämpfern keinen Unterschied, beide sind sehr sensibel und sprechen auf jede Kleinigkeit an. Leider wippt es im offenen Zustand doch ziemlich sichtbar- ob es an meinem unrunden Tritt liegt oder nicht, kann jemand anders beurteilen  . Ob man es merkt? Ich sage ja, wobei es auch Einbildung sein kann.

Im Pedal Modus, also der mittleren Einstellung, wird beim Monarch Plus das wippen nur minimal weniger, beim RT3 hingegen merkt man schon einen stärkeren Unterschied. Bei Schlägen machen beide Dämpfer jedoch alles richtig und geben den Federweg frei.

Im geschlossenen Modus wippt der Monarch Plus nochmal etwas weniger, jedoch immernoch gut sichtbar. Der RT3 jedoch wippt quasi nicht mehr. Im ersten Moment habe ich gedacht ich würde ein Hardtail fahren.

Bei Hindernissen liegen beide wieder gleichauf, beide schlucken jegliche Art von Schlägen/Hindernissen sehr gut.
Vom Gefühl her- so wie ich das von dem bisschen beurteilen kann- ist der RT3 etwas progressiver als der Monarch Plus, heißt der Monarch Plus gibt etwas mehr Federweg für die gleichen Schläge frei.

Die Tage kommt vermutlich mehr Input zum Thema. Evtl. baue ich auch mal noch die 140er Wippe ein, wobei ich darauf gerade eigentlich keinen Bedarf drin sehe.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Jakten (19. Mai 2015)

Kann man den Monarch + andersrum einbauen?
Bei einigen Herstellern ist das ja quasi ab Werk so, hat das einen Nutzen oder "einfach nur so"?


----------



## Chaotixx (19. Mai 2015)

In manche Rahmen geht es nicht anders wegen der Bauart. 
Vorteile sehe ich eher so, wie er jetzt eingebaut ist, weil das Öl so immer zu den Abstreifern läuft und diese schmiert. 

Ich kann aber(wenn ich den Dämpfer nochmal ausbauen sollte) schauen ob der Plus auch andersrum reinpasst. 
Aber der Sinn erschließt sich mir dabei nicht ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (19. Mai 2015)

Nene, brauchst nicht. Die Frage habe ich mir nur grade gestellt als ich deine Bilder gesehen habe


----------



## mtintel (19. Mai 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Setup: Monarch Plus: 150 PSI (30% Sag), Druckstufe komplett offen (sofern nicht anders erwähnt), Zugstufe 6 Klicks von offen   Monarch RT3: 150 PSI (30% Sag), Druckstufe komplett offen (sofern nicht anders erwähnt), Zugstufe 4 Klicks von offen


Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke und die Tipps mit dem Ausbau des Dämpfers. Noch eine kurze Frage zu deinem Setup: wie viel wiegst du grob? Denn bei meinem Monarch Plus (hab gestern mein Signature bekommen) brauchte ich deutlich mehr Druck. Misst du den Sag im Sitzen/ Stehen und in welchem Dämpfer-Modus (offen)?


----------



## Chaotixx (19. Mai 2015)

Ich wiege nackisch ca. 70 Kilo- ohne Rucksack, der bei den Tests auch nicht getragen wurde.
Ich messe es im sitzen (ja ich weiß, beim Enduro eigentlich in Abfahtsposition), aber da ich keine Trails direkt vor der Tür habe, passt es so besser- und es lässt sich für den vergleich einfacher einstellen.

Beim Einstellen von Sag die Druckstufen (alle) immer komplett offen.


----------



## mtintel (1. Juni 2015)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie die x12 Schnellspanner hinten verwendet wird? Dachte ich hab sie richtig verwendet (Achse von der Bremsseite durchgesteckt, dann Mutter drauf, Schnellspanner gedreht bis der Anzug stark war und dann den Schnellspanner von rechts auf links umgehebelt). Aber bei einer kurzen Fahrt um den Block löste sich hinten die Mutter und beim Bremsen überholte sie mich dann am Boden rollend  Hab mir ein Video angeschaut, aber das verwirrte mich nur (Schnellspanner ist anders und im Video kann man den angezogen noch verdrehen, kann/ muss man das beim Signature auch so machen?). Was hab ich falsch gemacht bzw. wie geht man mit dem X12 Schnellspanner richtig um? Vielen Dank schon ein Mal für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (1. Juni 2015)

Von welchem Rahmen reden wir genau?
An sich kannst du die Achse nur in eine Richtung einbauen. Bist du sicher das du den Hebel zum Spannen richtig rum umgelegt hast?
Wenn es nicht klappt kann ich morgen schnell n Video machen..

Guck mal kurz: @Jakten sein Beitrag: Post 426: Auf dem Bild sieht man die Mutter an der Hinterachse. Also muss der Spannhebel auf die andere Seite- mehr kann man ja eigentlich nicht "verkehrt" machen.


----------



## mtintel (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ein komplett neues Signature 2, frisch von Transalp  Und vorne ist mir alles klar, nur hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher wie man das macht, weil mich das heute mit der lösenden Mutter mich sehr beunruhigte, am Trail kann das schnell böse enden  Werde wegen Hebel schauen, vielleicht ist der echt falsch rum umgelegt  Aber drauf steht ja nix was offen und zu ist, oder hab ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## slrzo (2. Juni 2015)

Was meinst du mit Schnellspanner von rechts auf links umgehebelt? Ich stecke die Achse eigentlich immer ein, schraube die Mutter auf der rechten Seite leicht fest zu, so dass der Schnellspanner ab etwa der Hälfte vom Weg (kleiner 180°) greift beim zuklappen.
Das Video ist irgendwie doof, da der Schnellspanner eigentlich schon im gespannten bzw. umgelegten Zustand eingedreht wird. Da kann der meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig spannen.


----------



## sanwald81 (2. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht kannst Du hiermit nochmal überprüfen, ob alles passt http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-28J0A-001-01-GER.pdf
Es gibt Achsen mit Schnellspanner und es gibt auch welche, die man nur einschraubt. Beim Signature Rahmen ist normalerweise solch eine Shimano Achse mit Schnellspannhebel dabei. Evtl. war auch der Hebel nicht ganz geschlossen. Der muss schon bis zum Anschlag umgelegt werden. Wenn man die Mutter vorher zu fest einschraubt, bekommt man den Hebel evtl. nicht mehr ganz zu und er geht wieder auf? eine andere Fehlerquelle fällt mir eigentlich nicht ein.


----------



## mtintel (2. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps  Hab alles zerlegt und mir genauer angeschaut. Auf Mutter und Achse war vorne Fett drauf, wird vielleicht daran gelegen haben und hatte beim Hebel eine andere Position wo der Hebel hinzeigen soll, als in der Anleitung von @sanwald81 . Vielen Dank für die Tipps und werde heute Nachmittag das Rad Mal testen und schauen, ob es hält  Fotos folgen natürlich noch


----------



## Chaotixx (2. Juni 2015)

Guck mal meine Fotos durch.. Beitrag 430.. Auf einem siehst du wie der Spannhebel bei mir umgeklappt ist. Bisher geht es so am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich, da ich das Signature ll ernsthaft in Betracht ziehe, bei euch für die interessanten Infos bedanken.
Die Suche ergab zum Thema Lack keine Treffer, deshalb die Frage an euch.

In dem auf der Transalp-Seite verlinkten Testbericht zum Sig ll wurde der Lack als etwas empfindlich beschrieben.
Wie ist eure Meinung zur Haltbarkeit der schwarz eloxierten Variante bzw. der gepulverten Lacke gegen Kratzen, Schläge usw.?
Welche Empfehlung würdet ihr geben?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Jakten (3. Juni 2015)

RAW ;-)
Aber lass lieber, dann bleibt meins Einmalig!


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Juni 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich, da ich das Signature ll ernsthaft in Betracht ziehe, bei euch für die interessanten Infos bedanken.
> Die Suche ergab zum Thema Lack keine Treffer, deshalb die Frage an euch.
> 
> ...



Hi
Bisher hatte ich 3 schwarz elox Rahmen und war, bin mit zufrieden. Das elox hält einiges aus , ist bei mir allerdings mittlerweile eher dunkel grau als schwarz . Ein Rahmen war grün gepulvert. Der Lack hat nicht wirklich geglänzt , eher ein Seidenglanz . 
Leitungen haben relativ schnell ihre Spuren hinterlassen und der Lack war zum Teil dort schnell abgerieben. Der Rahmen war aus 2011 !
Ob die Pulver Beschichtung besser geworden ist , weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Juni 2015)

Für sowas gibt es auch Rahmenschützer, das der Lack heil bleibt..
Meine Rahmen sind beide schwarz eloxiert. Bisher keine Abplatzer o.ä...
Aber selbst wenn: Der Rahmen wird im Gelände bewegt- da bleibt sowas nicht aus. So lange der Rest ganz bleibt, kann das Eloxal ruhig abgehen


----------



## mtintel (4. Juni 2015)

Ich hab meines an den wichtigsten Stellen mit Folie beklebt, bei Glanzlack erkennt man das nur von sehr nah und wen man darauf achtet/ es sucht.

PS: Danke für die Tipps wegen X12 Schnellspanner, bis jetzt hält es, lag wohl an der Montagepaste an der Mutter und an der nicht ganz optimalen Stellung des Hebels.


----------



## RadTotal (4. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin mit der Haltbarkeit von meinem (Matt gepulvert) auch sehr zufrieden.
(Da hatte ich von anderen Herstellern schon viel schlechtere Beschichtungen (obwohl oder gerade weil Handmade in USA???) 

Bei schwarzen Eloxalrahmen frische ich die Farbe ab und an mit Ballistol oder Silikonspray auf.
Evtl. hilft das beim Transalp-Elox auch.


----------



## endhirn (4. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Eloxal auch zufrieden.
Bisher keine Macken zu erkennen.

Mal eine ganz andere Frage:
Ich habe als Montageständer bisher einen Parktool PCS-10 verwendet. 
Beim Signature II frage ich mich aber an welcher Stelle ich den PCS-10 ansetzen soll.
Wie macht ihr das denn bei eurem Signature II?


----------



## slrzo (4. Juni 2015)

Ich nehm immer die Sattelstütze (keine Vario-Stütze)


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme die Sattelstütze (Vario Stütze) wenn diese ganz ausgefahren ist.
Oder: am Unterrohr- mit viel gefummel bekomm ich die Klemme da auch drum, aber dann greift da nur noch 1 oder 2 Gewindegänge..
Da will ich mir mal ein längeres Gewinde basteln..


----------



## nolo (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo und danke für eure Rückmeldungen.

@ mtintel: Was für eine Folie hast du verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (4. Juni 2015)

nolo schrieb:


> @ mtintel: Was für eine Folie hast du verwendet?


Hab mir die 3M Lack Schutz Folie in transparent bestellt, wird oft mit PU 8591E angegeben. Was ich weiß verwenden sehr viele die hier im Forum sind die Folie, auch bei anderen Subforen z.B. Radon, Canyon und so weiter  Hab noch nie so eine Folie verwendet, ging aber sehr gut und sieht man kaum.

Hab mir dann noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz (von BBB) dazu gekauft. Bis jetzt bin ich mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Kann man beides z.B. bei Amazon kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017SBH10?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00 und
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006VD25JO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00 Kann man natürlich auch bei vielen anderen Seiten kaufen


----------



## endhirn (5. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung zwecks Montageständer-Befestigung.
Am Standrohr der Variostütze möchte ich eigentlich nicht ansetzen. 
Am Tauchrohr wäre wohl am einfachsten, jedoch ist es immer ein Gefummel die Reverb Stealth weit genug aus dem Sitzrohr zu bekommen.

Eine 3-Punkt Aufnahme für den Montageständer wird beim Signature II leider auch schwer zu realisieren sein.
Eine kürzere Klemme wäre wohl die Beste Möglichkeit, dann wäre es möglich am Sitzrohr anzusetzen.


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Juni 2015)

Stand und Tauchrohr genau anders rum 

Ohne Dämpfer geht es auch am Oberrohr. Aber stimmt, ist schon nicht sooo leicht bei dem Rahmen..


----------



## endhirn (5. Juni 2015)

> Stand und Tauchrohr genau anders rum



Nein, hat schon gepasst wie ich es geschrieben habe


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Juni 2015)

Höö? Tauchrohr ist doch bei der Gabel der bewegliche Teil- also da wo der Reifen befestigt wird.
Bei der Stütze doch auch das Teil was versenkt wird, oder?

Ja, ich weiß OT, aber das interessiert mich jetzt ;D


----------



## endhirn (5. Juni 2015)

Stimmt teilweise.
Die Tauchrohreinheit nimmt beim Einfedern die Standrohre auf.
Auch die Reverb übertragen, wird das Tauchrohr ins Sattelrohr gesteckt.
Das Standrohr wiederum wird in das Tauchrohr abgesenkt.


----------



## nolo (6. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Tipp mit Schutzfolie bzw. Schutz der Kettenstrebe, werde ich ausprobieren wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Jakten (8. Juni 2015)

Was fahrt ihr für Bremsen an eurem Signature?
Ich habe ja die SLX dran, diese bringe ich jetzt gefühlt an seine Grenzen.
Meine derzeitigen Favoriten sind MT5 und Zee.


----------



## sanwald81 (8. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für Bremsen an eurem Signature?
> Ich habe ja die SLX dran, diese bringe ich jetzt gefühlt an seine Grenzen.
> Meine derzeitigen Favoriten sind MT5 und Zee.



Ich fahre schon seit einiger Zeit die Zee in Verbindung mit den trickstuff Bremsscheiben. Auch vorher schon an meinem Cube. Die Bremse habe ich noch nie an ihre Grenze gebracht und ich möchte die Reserven nicht mehr missen. Ist auf langen Abfahrten einfach weniger ermüdend. Über die neuen Maguras liest man ja auch nur Gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (8. Juni 2015)

Genau da ist das Problem. Auf schnellen Abfahrten mit ständigem Bremseinsatz lässt die Bremswirkung zu schnell nach.

Aber Zee und MT5 sollten auf einem Level sein mit verschiedener Charakteristik.
Mal gucken ob ich beide mal irgendwo testen kann. Gibt es noch mehr Kandidaten zu dem P/L-Verhältnis?


----------



## mtintel (8. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für Bremsen an eurem Signature?
> Ich habe ja die SLX dran, diese bringe ich jetzt gefühlt an seine Grenzen.
> Meine derzeitigen Favoriten sind MT5 und Zee.


Ich fahr meins mit der MT5, kann aber noch nicht so viel dazu sagen, da ich erst ein paar Male mit dem Signature unterwegs war, aber bis jetzt bin ich mit der Bremse von der Bremsleistung sehr zufrieden und bei Notbremsungen (schon paar Male Schlangen auf diversen Trails gehabt, die plötzlich hervorschossen) war sie auch immer gut dosierbar und bremste rasch und sicher.


----------



## Jakten (8. Juni 2015)

Welchen Adapter brauch ich?
Ich finde leider grade nix auf der Transalp-Seite.


----------



## Julian62 (8. Juni 2015)

Adapter: Postmount auf Postmount

Fahre auch die SLX und bin generell zufrieden, bis auf die Beläge. Die organischen sind generell nach einigen Wochen Standzeit hinüber, die gesinterten meistens noch zu retten durch heißbremsen.


----------



## Chaotixx (8. Juni 2015)

Zee vorne, Slx hinten. 
Griffe sind bei mir von der Zee, beim Kumpel die gleiche Kombi mit SLX Griffen. 
Klappt super!
Edit: Rahmen hat hinten PM160
Also +20 oder 40 für 180 bzw 200
Ist der Rahmen eigentlich für 200 hinten freigegeben, weiß das jemand?
Vorne die Pike hat auch 160er PM..

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## goldencore (9. Juni 2015)

Julian62 schrieb:


> Adapter: Postmount auf Postmount
> 
> Fahre auch die SLX und bin generell zufrieden, bis auf die Beläge. Die organischen sind generell nach einigen Wochen Standzeit hinüber, die gesinterten meistens noch zu retten durch heißbremsen.


Ist das echt ein Problem mit diesen Belägen? Ich hatte nämlich auch schon zweimal nach dem Winter das Problem, dass die Bremse nur noch gequietscht hat und quasi keine Bremswirkung mehr aufwies. Ist ne XT Bremse. Einmal waren es die Originalbeläge, sowohl vorne wie hinten und einmal nur hinten mit nem billigen Alligator Belag. 
Das Rad stand im komplett trockenen und nicht besonders kalten Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung, mein Bike steht nie länger als ne Woche


----------



## Julian62 (9. Juni 2015)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ist das echt ein Problem mit diesen Belägen? Ich hatte nämlich auch schon zweimal nach dem Winter das Problem, dass die Bremse nur noch gequietscht hat und quasi keine Bremswirkung mehr aufwies. Ist ne XT Bremse. Einmal waren es die Originalbeläge, sowohl vorne wie hinten und einmal nur hinten mit nem billigen Alligator Belag.
> Das Rad stand im komplett trockenen und nicht besonders kalten Keller.



Genau diese Symptome. Ich denke schon, dass es ein spezifisches Problem mit den Belägen ist - an den Sätteln ist meine Bremse jedenfalls dicht. Fahrrad steht ebenso wie bei dir im (Wasch-) Keller, d.h. es ist noch feucht dazu.

Hier gibt es ein bisschen Lesestoff: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/brem...abfahrt-ok-nach-standzeit-wieder-mies.724783/


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mein Bike steht nie länger als ne Woche



Dem schließe ich mich an 

PS. Magura MT 8 + KoolStop Beläge ( leise bei Nässe ) = Null Probleme


----------



## slrzo (9. Juni 2015)

Hab die SLX und ja ich musste auch nach dem Winter meine Beläge wechseln. Dachte eigentlich, das liegt/lag an dem Schnee/Salz. Abgefahren waren sie zumindest vorne auch.


----------



## Chaotixx (9. Juni 2015)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem. Bei Resin finde ich es schlimmer als bei Sinter.
Aber bedingt durch den Bänderriss kann ich genaueres sagen: Vor 3 Wochen das letzte mal gefahren- bis ich fahren darf dauert es noch mindestens 6 Wochen.
Vorne sind Sinter in der Zee verbaut, hinten Resin in der SLX. Ich kann dann gerne mal berichten. Oder auch nicht, wenn ich vor einem LKW klebe


----------



## Jakten (15. Juni 2015)

Moin liebe Signature-Freunde.
Ich musste leider ein "ruckeln" an meinem Signature ED feststellen. Und zwar tritt dies auf auf wenn ich bei höherer Geschwindigkeit mit der Vorderbremse bremse (also immer). 
Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?
Leichtes stottern / ruckeln und ein surrendes Geräusch.
Lagerspiel konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen. 

Jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Juni 2015)

Nur beim Bremsen?
Schau dir mal das Schleifbild der Scheibe an und poste es hier. 

Mess mal die Scheibendicke und mach mal ein Bild der Beläge (Vom Reibblock)


Edit: ich vermute das deine Beläge zu sehr auf den Stegen bremsen und die Bremse daher rubbelt..

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (15. Juni 2015)

Werde ich prüfen, danke für den Tip.


----------



## sanwald81 (16. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Moin liebe Signature-Freunde.
> Ich musste leider ein "ruckeln" an meinem Signature ED feststellen. Und zwar tritt dies auf auf wenn ich bei höherer Geschwindigkeit mit der Vorderbremse bremse (also immer).
> Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?
> Leichtes stottern / ruckeln und ein surrendes Geräusch.
> ...



Ich hatte schon ein ähnliches Verhalten mit meiner ZEE und den Shimano XT-Bremsscheiben (SM-RT76). Beim Bremsen fing die Gabel teilweise richtig das Schwingen an. Habe auch erst Lager- oder Buchsenspiel vermutet. Nach diversen Versuchen mit anderen Bremsscheiben, habe ich jetzt seit einiger Zeit die trickstuff-Scheiben drauf. Damit hat sich das Problem endgültig erledigt. Netter Nebeneffekt. Die Scheiben sind etwas dicker und laufen absolut ohne Seitenschlag, auch nach ausgiebigen Bremsorgien. Alle anderen Scheiben die ich probiert hatte, haben zumindest im heißen Zustand immer wieder mal an den Belägen geschliffen.


----------



## Jakten (16. Juni 2015)

Ich denke es wird auch eher die Bremsscheibe sein. Die Beläge sind noch recht neu, das ruckeln ist aber vorher mit den originalen Belägen auch schon aufgetreten.

Habe mir mal die Tr!ckstuff bestellt, sollte im allgemeinen ein Update sein - also mach ich nichts verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
heute habe ich mir den Vormittag frei genommen und Transalp Bikes besucht um mir das Signature (Enduro) aus der Nähe anzusehen.
Das miese Wetter auf der Hinfahrt hat mich schon arg zweifeln lassen ob es mit einer Probefahrt überhaupt etwas wird.
Dort angekommen war es glücklicherweise wieder recht trocken, so stand einigen Probefahrten nichts im Wege. Der Junior Chef hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen, all meine Fragen beantwortet, Teile und Technik erklärt und seine Empfehlung zu Einzelheiten abgegeben ohne dabei den heuchlerischen Verkäufer zu geben. Das allein hat überzeugt.

Da ich mit 172cm einen 16“ Rahmen nehmen sollte aber verhältnismäßig lange Beine habe, 83cm Schrittlänge, weshalb 18“ auch in Frage käme, hat er mir das Modell in beiden Größen zum Testen bereitgestellt und zwischendurch noch verschiedene Vorbaulängen montiert. So habe ich also zwei Revelation Gabeln und Monarch Dämpfer ausgeführt und war sehr zufrieden.

Einziges Manko, ich kann mich nicht für eine Rahmengröße entscheiden.
Das 16“ mit 70mm Vorbau ist schön kompakt und vielleicht etwas handlicher, ich fühle mich aber als würde ich eher oben auf dem Rad sitzen und der Lenker mich einengen.
Das 18“ mit 50mm Vorbau hingegen bietet gefühlt mehr Raum nach vorne und eine mehr im Rad integrierte Position, eben mehr Sicherheit. Allerdings war hier auch ein breiterer Lenker montiert.
An sich eine klare Entscheidungsgrundlage, ich befürchte nur dass mir die Fuhre, wenn ersteinmal richtig eingewöhnt, beim Einsatz im Gelände evtl. zu groß und unhandlich erscheint.
Und wenn diese geringen maßlichen Unterschiede schon so viel ausmachen, wird eine Pike mit 10mm mehr Federweg ja auch wieder einen anderen Eindruck erzeugen.

Was soll ich also tun?

Bevor ich dieses schwerwiegende Problem der Menschheit löse muss ich noch ein bisschen Geld sparen und wenn dann bis zum Herbst finanziell alles glatt gegangen ist stelle ich mich der Frage erneut.

Als ich mich dann auf den Rückweg gemacht habe waren sage und schreibe über 2 Stunden vergangen und so viel bin ich garnicht rumgefahren, die Zeit ist förmlich verflogen. Der Regen setzte übrigens auch wieder ein. Schwein gehabt!

Nun freue ich mich auf die nächsten Wochen und Monate in denen ich grübeln kann welche Rahmengröße die richtige ist und
bedanke mich nocheinmal bei dem Herrn Reising Junior für seine Geduld, Auskunftsfreudigkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft beim Probefahren.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jakten (20. Juni 2015)

Woher kommst du denn? Evtl. Steht ja ein Signature bei dir in der Näge rum mit dem du noch mal ne Runde drehen kannst.


----------



## nolo (20. Juni 2015)

Moin 
Ich komme aus dem östlichen Hamburg und brauche so ca. 'ne Stunde per Auto, ist also alles kein Problem,  ist eher  eine organisatorische Frage wegen Familie, Arbeit, Öffnungszeiten usw.

Schönen Samstag noch.


----------



## Jakten (20. Juni 2015)

Ok, also Transalp-Nachbar. Dann ist Barmstedt wohl wirklich die nächste Adresse


----------



## Jakten (24. Juni 2015)

Doof, da wollte ich grade ne Runde drehen und habe bei der Bike-Kontrolle den Schnellspanner von der Gravity X12 Steckachse in der Hand...
Schade wenn man sich drauf eingestellt hat...

Ist jetzt leider schon das dritte Teil aus Transalp Hand welches ersetzt werden muss (Schweißnaht am Hinterbau gerissen, 
Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lock II und jetzt die 
Gravity-9 X12 Steckachse). Die Gravity Sachen kommen ja auch aus eigener Hand.


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Juni 2015)

Oh.. Das ist natürlich shitte..
Aber bei dem Schnellspanner warte ich auch drauf. Der wirkt mir zu filigran. Welchen nimmst du als Ersatz?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

Das weiß ich noch nicht, habe gestern erst mal Transalp ne Mail geschrieben. Heute abend werde ich die neue Achse bestellen, mal gucken welche es wird. Aber nicht mehr einer mit so einem Zahnstocher - Hebel....


----------



## sanwald81 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit diese Steckachse von DTSwiss besorgt. Die ist sehr stabil, leicht und einfach zu handhaben. Der Hebel der Gravity-9 sieht schon sehr filigran aus.


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

Öhhh... helft mir auch die Sprünge:
Laut TA benötige ich eine X-12 Steckachse, die verlinkte ist "nur" eine normale 12 x 142 mm.

Was ist denn jetzt richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (25. Juni 2015)

Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbradl (25. Juni 2015)

X-12 ist falsch. Steht beim Summitrider ja auch im Namen aber X-12 ist ja nur der Standard von Syntace. Die TA-Rahmen haben den Shimano Standard E-Thru (oder?)


----------



## sanwald81 (25. Juni 2015)

Die Bezeichnungen haben mich auch schon verwirrt. Für das Signature II ist's aber definitiv der Shiamno E-Thru Standard. Manchmal liest man fälschlicherweise X-12 E-Thru. Der Durchmesser der Achse und die Einbaubreite sind bei den beiden Standards "Syntace X-12" und "Shimano E-Thru" gleich. Die Mutter auf der Antriebsseite ist anders und die Auflagefläche der Achse zum Rahmen auf der Bremsenseite ist beim Syntace X-12 Standard konisch, beim Shimano E-Thru gerade.


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

https://transalp-bikes.com/steckachsen/185-gravity-9-x12-steckachse-78g-leicht.html
*Maße:* X12 x 142mm

Dann hat sich aber TA richtig Mühe gegeben uns Kunden zu verwirren 

Also bekommt das aktuelle Signature eine 12x142mm Achse und keine mit X-12 Standard?


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt es ist definitiv der X12 Standar_*d*_

Am einfachsten mal anrufen und fragen?


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern nach 17 Uhr angerufen, da war keiner mehr da (Außerhalb der Servicezeiten halt).
Direkt danach habe ich eine Mail geschrieben. Arne antwortet ja erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell. Sollte gegen Mittag nicht kommen, werde ich anrufen. Ich brauch ja schnellstmöglich diese Information um auch flott für Ersatz zu suchen.

@Chaotixx: Besserwisser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (25. Juni 2015)

Dann müsste ja von meinem Liteville 301 die Steckachse passen oder? Kann ich ja heute mal versuchen...


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> ..
> @Chaotixx: Besserwisser


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Juni 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja von meinem Liteville 301 die Steckachse passen oder? Kann ich ja heute mal versuchen...


Gerne, probier es mal, bzw. Vergleich einfach mal die Achsen!


----------



## sbradl (25. Juni 2015)

Mach ich heut wenn ich nach Hause komme. So gegen 17Uhr gibts hier meine Erkenntnisse


----------



## sanwald81 (25. Juni 2015)

Die Achse vom Liteville passt auf keinen Fall. Da würde ich drauf wetten  Ich hatte vor meinem Transalp ein Cube mit dem Syntace X-12 Standard. Die Nabe passt für beide Standards, da Durchmesser und Einbaubreite ja identisch sind. Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man den Unterschied bei den Achsen.


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

Ok, was konisches kann ich bei der Gravity Achse nicht erkennen...






(Bild von Transalp Bikes)


----------



## Jakten (25. Juni 2015)

Grade mit Arne telefoniert. Er schickt mir heute kostenlosen Ersatz. Wird dann eine DT-Swiss Achse 
Die defekte Achse schicke ich ihm zu, laut seiner Aussage darf das nicht vorkommen.

Wie gewohnt: Schneller und unkomplizierter Kontakt. Vorbildlich - auch bei Reklamationen.





Jakten schrieb:


> Ist jetzt leider schon das dritte Teil aus Transalp Hand welches ersetzt werden muss (Schweißnaht am Hinterbau gerissen,
> Sattelklemme Gravity-9 Squeeze Lock II und jetzt die
> Gravity-9 X12 Steckachse). Die Gravity Sachen kommen ja auch aus eigener Hand.


 

Aber immer wurde mir schnell und unkompliziert geholfen. Nur das nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## sbradl (25. Juni 2015)

Mit etwas Verspätung: TA hat E-Thru und KEIN X12


----------



## Jakten (26. Juni 2015)

Sollte TA dann nicht mal die Artikelbezeichnung ändern? Von E-Thru liest man auf der kompletten Internetseite nichts, zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden.

Ohne diese Diskussion hätte ich mir jetzt blind eine X-12er Achse gekauft...


----------



## sbradl (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mal ne Mail an TA geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (26. Juni 2015)

Super, dann spare ich mir das


----------



## sbradl (26. Juni 2015)

Hab sogar schon eine Antwort. Die Reisings diskutieren das und lassen sich dann was einfallen.


----------



## Jakten (26. Juni 2015)

Ich habe es gestern am Telefon schon mal angesprochen.
Nur Arne war gut im Stress, so was muss ich ja nicht zur Rushhour diskutieren, bzw. nicht am Telefon.

Aber ist doch auch schön wenn wir weiter helfen können


----------



## sbradl (26. Juni 2015)

Wir, die kleine Transalp-Familie


----------



## Jakten (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bringe Transalp in 2 Wochen erst mal groß raus - dann geht es auf die Trailtrophy nach Breitenbrunn. Ich wette von den 300 Startern hat keiner ein Signature


----------



## sbradl (26. Juni 2015)

Ich war am Samstag beim Malevil Cup, knapp 1000 Starter  Allerdings war ich da mit dem Ambition, aber andere Transalps hab ich da auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## slrzo (26. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich bringe Transalp in 2 Wochen erst mal groß raus - dann geht es auf die Trailtrophy nach Breitenbrunn. Ich wette von den 300 Startern hat keiner ein Signature



In Breitenbrunn ist jedenfalls nicht zum ersten Mal ein Transalp. War da schon mal mit meinem Signature II Trail, aber nicht Trailtrophy. Sooo sportlich bin ich leider nicht 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jakten (26. Juni 2015)

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Chaotixx (28. Juni 2015)

Ihr habt doch auch die Transalp Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen, oder?
Wie halten die bei euch so?
Aufm Fully geht es bisher noch, wobei da die Betonung auf "geht" liegt. Am Trekking lösen sie sich bereits nach der 3ten Fahrt. 

Da werde ich warten bis alles 100% fertig ist und Transalp dann mal anschreiben, was so ein neuer Aufklebersatz kostet.
So ganz ohne sieht sicher auch doof aus :-/

Wäre schön, wenn über die Aufkleber eine Schicht Klarlack drüber käme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (28. Juni 2015)

Meins am Unterroher ist ja unten drunter, da drüber ist die Rahmenschutzfolie 
Am Oberrohr halten sie sich tapfer.


----------



## mtintel (29. Juni 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Meins am Unterroher ist ja unten drunter, da drüber ist die Rahmenschutzfolie
> Am Oberrohr halten sie sich tapfer.


Meinst du den "Transalp" Schriftzug? Aber du hast selbst Rahmenschutzfolie gekauft und darüber geklebt, oder? Fragte damals bei Transalp vor der Bestellung nach und die meinten, dass ein Unterrohrschutz am Signature ist, aber hatte keinen drauf und nach grob 5 Fahrten löst sich bei mir auch der Schriftzug schon auf


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Juni 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Meinst du den "Transalp" Schriftzug? Aber du hast selbst Rahmenschutzfolie gekauft und darüber geklebt, oder? Fragte damals bei Transalp vor der Bestellung nach und die meinten, dass ein Unterrohrschutz am Signature ist, aber hatte keinen drauf und nach grob 5 Fahrten löst sich bei mir auch der Schriftzug schon auf



Womit machst du denn den Rahmen sauber ?
Bei mir hält der jetzige schon seit Monaten und das mit Wöchentlicher Reinigung. Mit Schlauch und kurz mit Lappen drüber , fertig.
Ich hatte vor dem Aufkleben , Rahmen und Aufkleber mit einem Föhn angewärmt. Vorher ordentlich gereinigt.
Bis jetzt sind noch alle Buchstaben okay.
Ich habe letztens den oberen Signature Aufkleber entfernt. Ging selbst in der Sonne schlecht ab.


----------



## fliege1 (29. Juni 2015)

Bei meinem halten die Aufkleber, aber an meinen Rahmen kommt nur Dreck und Wasser!


----------



## Chaotixx (29. Juni 2015)

Dann war mein Rahmen vlt. nicht 100% fettfrei als es bei Transalp geklebt wurde.
Meine wird nur mit Wasser gereinigt..


----------



## sanwald81 (2. Juli 2015)

Hier mal mein Signature II mit kurzem 35mm Vorbau. Bin bisher nur einmal damit gefahren, aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Bergab absolut klasse und bergauf dank der Gabelabsenkung auch noch sehr gut fahrbar. Hatte vorher 70mm.
Optisch finde ich den Hope Vorbau eh ziemlich geil. Hope Fräsporno halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (2. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mir auch zwei kürzere bestellt.
Von 80mm geh ich auf 50 oder 60mm runter.
Mal schauen.
Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zu dem längeren?


----------



## Jakten (2. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre seit Beginn an einen 50er Vorbau und will keinen längeren dran haben. Dachte schon eher auf 35mm zu gehen 

Btw: Mein neuer 66sick Sattel ist göttlich


----------



## Chaotixx (2. Juli 2015)

Mhm..
jetzt überleg ich ob ich mir nicht noch einen kürzeren mit bestelle


----------



## sanwald81 (2. Juli 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch zwei kürzere bestellt.
> Von 80mm geh ich auf 50 oder 60mm runter.
> Mal schauen.
> Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zu dem längeren?



Bin zwar erst einmal damit gefahren, aber es lenkt sich damit irgendwie direkter. Bei steilen Trails hat man noch weniger Überschlagsgefühle, wobei das vorher auch kein Problem war und es fühlt sich durch den kürzeren Abstand Lenker - Sattel kompakter an. Von einer abkippenden Lenkung, was man manchmal liest in Verbindung mit so kurzen Vorbauten, habe ich bis jetzt nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe mir eben in meine Pika DPA einen Token eingebaut.
Da ich leider durch meinen Bänderriss noch nicht richtig fahren kann, wurde es nur in einem kleinen "Parkplatz" Test probiert. Aber bisher bin ich begeistert. 30% Sag, aber kein starkes wegtauchen mehr beim bremsen und bei Sprüngen rauscht sie mir nicht mehr durch den Federweg.

Wenn sie auf dem Trail so bleibt war das die beste Verbesserung die ich machen konnte :-D
Nur Wahnsinn wie verdreckt die Gabel innen war. Die wurde nur 2 Wochen am Gardasee bei trockenem Wetter bewegt. Davor war sie frisch bei Rockshox..

























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. Juli 2015)

Bei mir gab´s auch kleine Änderungen.
60er Vorbau , 203er Bremsscheibe Vorne und wieder mit Reverb !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Juli 2015)

Das sind doch Conti-Reifen, oder? Wie hast du denn die Schrift abbekommen?


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. Juli 2015)

Edding. Nach einer Fahrt durch den Dreck sieht man das nicht mehr. Sieht man nur eine Schattierung.


----------



## cmrlaguna (5. Juli 2015)

Hier mal von der Seite !


----------



## Chaotixx (8. Juli 2015)

Was kam eigentlich mit der Steckache raus?
Was ist es nun genau für eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2015)

Eine DT Swiss. Ist gefühlt besser als die Originale.


----------



## Chaotixx (9. Juli 2015)

Was für eine genau?


----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2015)

http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/RWS/RWS-E-Thru


----------



## Pistenbursche (9. Juli 2015)

Moin, will mir das Signature II als Trailversion 2.0 holen. Zur welchem LRS soll ich greifen die TA in der Version bietet. Zu der Hope Tech XC Felge oder der ZTR Arch Ex, wollte mit eienm davon dann noch auf Tubeless umrüsten

https://transalp-bikes.com/signatur...chwarz_eloxiert/bikes_rahmenfarbe-rahmenfarbe


----------



## Chaotixx (9. Juli 2015)

Ich würde die Flow EX nehmen. Geht auch und die sind Top. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pistenbursche (9. Juli 2015)

Die Flow Ex stehen aber nicht zur Auswahl


----------



## slrzo (9. Juli 2015)

Einfach anfragen, die werden ohne Probleme ein passendes Angebot machen.
Steht vermutlich nur nicht zur Auswahl, da die normalerweise in den AM-/Enduro-Versionen eingesetzt wird und natürlich bissl schwerer sind.


----------



## Chaotixx (9. Juli 2015)

Genau. Aber sie ist schön breit und dennoch leicht. 
Ansonsten zur Arch EX


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbradl (10. Juli 2015)

Also für ein Trailbike würde ich keine FlowEx nehmen, das halte ich für überdimensioniert. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Fahrweise/den Einsatzbereich an. Grade an den Laufrädern merkt man das Gewicht am meisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pistenbursche (10. Juli 2015)

Habs jetzt mit den ZTR Arch EX bestellt, mal ne Frage zu den Verbauten Lagern von TA, welche genau sind es mit Typenbezeichnung etc.


----------



## cmrlaguna (11. Juli 2015)

Pistenbursche schrieb:


> Habs jetzt mit den ZTR Arch EX bestellt, mal ne Frage zu den Verbauten Lagern von TA, welche genau sind es mit Typenbezeichnung etc.



Wozu willst du denn die Lagertypen wissen ? Mein Rahmen hat jetzt nach 10 Monaten fast 4500 km gelaufen und das ohne ein Problem mit den Lagern. Finger davon lassen und gut ist.


----------



## Jakten (12. Juli 2015)

So schnelle und ruppelige Trails wie hier auf der Trail Trophy im Sportpark Rabenberg hat mein Signature vorher noch nicht gesehen. Es macht brav alles. Wirklich klasse das Ding.

Der Rabenberg ist eine Reise wert, geniale abwechslungsreiche und lange Trails, super.


----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich stehe auch kurz vor der Bestellung und hätte nochmal ein par Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein wenig helfen.

Als Gabel würde ich lieber die Sid nehmen, hat einer Erfahrung im vergleich zur Revelation????
Gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkentnisse zum Monachr Plus ???
Als Laufrad sollten es die Dt 1501 sein, sind die ausreichen steif für max. 80kg ???
Meine größe ist 176cm Sl 81cm ist da 18" ok ???
Bin mir noch unsicher ob eloxiert oder doch lieber gepulvert, ist das Eloxal aufwendig in der Reinigung sprich ist es eher glatt oder rau ???

Einsatzbereich ist liegt eher im Trail Segement mit guten Uphill Eigenschaften.


----------



## sanwald81 (13. Juli 2015)

Mir ist schon vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass sich der Schatzug vom Umwerfer in den Gegenahlter am Rahmen einarbeitet. Zumindest bei dem Down-Swing Umwerfer ist der Zugahlter relativ weit aussen und der Zug läuft deshalb relativ schräg. Meint ihr das gibt irgendwann mal ein Problem? Ich weiß nicht, wie weit der sich da noch rein schleift oder ob das irgendwann aufhört? Ist da ein Top-Swing Umwerfer evtl. günstiger oder hat der die Zugklemmung auch recht weit aussen?


----------



## Pistenbursche (13. Juli 2015)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Als Laufrad sollten es die Dt 1501 sein, sind die ausreichen steif für max. 80kg



DtSwiss gibt als Systemgewicht Max 100kg an, bei 80kg plus 13kg das signature bleiben noch 7kg für Gepäck. Also passt das zumindest mal mit dem LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

Die XM sind sogar mit 110kg angegeben da hab ich ja dann noch genug Zuladung


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch kurz vor der Bestellung und hätte nochmal ein par Fragen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein wenig helfen.
> 
> Als Gabel würde ich lieber die Sid nehmen, hat einer Erfahrung im vergleich zur Revelation????
> Gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkentnisse zum Monachr Plus ???
> ...



Die Sid geht bis maximal 120mm- die Revelation bis 150mm.. Was möchtest du denn fahren? Tenddenziell würde ich eher die Revelation nehmen, gerade wenn man später ggf. mal aufrüsten möchte.

Was genau meinst du bzgl. des Monarch Pluses? Dieser wird i.d.R. erst bei 160mm verbaut. Selbst dort nicht zwingend- ich fahre den Monarch RT3 bei 160mm, weil mir dieser mehr taugt als der Monarch Plus.

Da sollte 18 Zoll gut passen.

Eloxal ist in meinen Augen mit einem Lack vergleichbar und lässt sich gut reinigen.
Zu den LRS kann ich nichts sagen..

Grüße


----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich bin eher der Trail Typ und hab mir gedach 120mm reichen mir Faxen zumachen und sie hat einen Lenker Lockout.

Was sind den genau die Unterschiede vom Plus zum RT3, ich erhoffe mir halt das er ein wenig sensibler ist und das die Zugstufe schneller reagiert und er dadurch nicht so stark absackt. Er wiegt halt 100gr mehr aber was solls.

Ich denke ich werde eine Mischung aus Pulver und Eloxal nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## pedax (13. Juli 2015)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Als Laufrad sollten es die Dt 1501 sein, sind die ausreichen steif für max. 80kg ???
> Meine größe ist 176cm Sl 81cm ist da 18" ok ???
> Bin mir noch unsicher ob eloxiert oder doch lieber gepulvert, ist das Eloxal aufwendig in der Reinigung sprich ist es eher glatt oder rau ???


Ja, 18" passt, evtl. ein kürzer Vorbau - fahre mit 172 und SL 81 auch 18" allerdings mit 60mm Vorbau
Das Eloxal ist eher rauh aber trotzdem gut zu reinigen.


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Der Plus ist schwerer weil er mehr Ölvolumen hat. Dadurch ist er bei sehr langen, schlagintensiven Abfahrten längere Zeit besser gedämpft weil das Öl nicht so schnell warm wird. Ob wir das merken?

Dafür hat der Plus keinen richtigen Lockout- der Non Plus ist insgesamt im gelockten Zustand härter, dadurch wippt es weniger.
mir taugt für Touren der Non-Plus besser- und auch damit ist das Heck noch sehr sensibel..


----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

Ok das wollte ich eigentlich für Uphill gerne haben das er relativ gelockt ist. Super danke dann wird es wohl doch der RT3 werden.


----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

pedax schrieb:


> Ja, 18" passt, evtl. ein kürzer Vorbau - fahre mit 172 und SL 81 auch 18" allerdings mit 60mm Vorbau
> Das Eloxal ist eher rauh aber trotzdem gut zu reinigen.



Was hast du den für eine Überhöhung ??? Dann müsste ich mit einem 70-80 klarkommen da ich gerne etwas gestreckt sitze.


----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

Kommt wohl eher auf die Tretweise an. 
Wir haben das WE in Breitenbrunn mal drauf geachtet wie sich im Uphill die gefahrenen Bikes bewegen. 
Fazit: Mit meiner Tretweise wippt nix, nur minimal wenn er ganz offen ist der Plus.


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Wow das schaff ich nicht mal im gelockten beim RT3. Wie viel Sag fährst du?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

30%

Wenn ich natürlich platt bin und wie ein Hahn darauf hereier sieht das anders aus. Aber im Gegensatz zum Tyee z.B. ist der Hinterbau mit dem Plus-Dämpfer ne wahre Wonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Sollte ich vielleicht mal versuchen. Bin bei 20 eben um es zu vermeiden


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtintel (13. Juli 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Fazit: Mit meiner Tretweise wippt nix, nur minimal wenn er ganz offen ist der Plus.


Bei mir wippte anfangs der Plus extrem, auch im "geschlossenen" Modus, spielte mich dann mit dem Druck herum und wurde deutlich besser. Da können z.B. 30psi wirklich Welten ausmachen! 

Mit welchem Gewicht, Druck und Einstellung fährst du in etwa? Finde schade, dass es noch gar keinen Thread zum Thema Gabeleinstellung/ Dämpfereinstellung gibt, fand ich bei anderen Herstellern immer recht praktisch um ein erstes, grobes Setup zu finden.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Juli 2015)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass sich der Schatzug vom Umwerfer in den Gegenahlter am Rahmen einarbeitet. Zumindest bei dem Down-Swing Umwerfer ist der Zugahlter relativ weit aussen und der Zug läuft deshalb relativ schräg. Meint ihr das gibt irgendwann mal ein Problem? Ich weiß nicht, wie weit der sich da noch rein schleift oder ob das irgendwann aufhört? Ist da ein Top-Swing Umwerfer evtl. günstiger oder hat der die Zugklemmung auch recht weit aussen?



Ich fahre einen 2 Fach Top Swing am 20er Rahmen. Funktioniert Top !
Zug läuft fast gerade und der Umwerfer hat genug Platz zum Hauptlager.


----------



## pedax (13. Juli 2015)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Was hast du den für eine Überhöhung ??? Dann müsste ich mit einem 70-80 klarkommen da ich gerne etwas gestreckt sitze.


Puhh... müsste ich mal nachmessen ... der Vorbau hat auf jeden Fall einen 25° Winkel


----------



## sanwald81 (13. Juli 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen 2 Fach Top Swing am 20er Rahmen. Funktioniert Top !
> Zug läuft fast gerade und der Umwerfer hat genug Platz zum Hauptlager.



Dann scheint der Top Swing eher eine gerade Zugführung zu ermöglichen. Hier mal noch 2 Detailbilder.






Ist denke ich nicht besonders schlimm, aber sollte wer mal nen neuen Umwerfer fürs Signature II brauchen, kann man das ja berücksichtigen. Beim neuen 650B Rahmen ist's sowieso anders und dürfte kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## cmrlaguna (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe man kann das halbwegs erkennen , da ich Heute damit noch unterwegs war. 
Etwas Schmutzig


----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Bei mir wippte anfangs der Plus extrem, auch im "geschlossenen" Modus, spielte mich dann mit dem Druck herum und wurde deutlich besser. Da können z.B. 30psi wirklich Welten ausmachen!
> 
> Mit welchem Gewicht, Druck und Einstellung fährst du in etwa? Finde schade, dass es noch gar keinen Thread zum Thema Gabeleinstellung/ Dämpfereinstellung gibt, fand ich bei anderen Herstellern immer recht praktisch um ein erstes, grobes Setup zu finden.




Bist du vorher den RT3 zum Vergleich gefahren ???


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Möchtest du etwas spezielles wissen? Bin beide Dämpfer im 160mm Fully gefahren..


----------



## mtintel (13. Juli 2015)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Bist du vorher den RT3 zum Vergleich gefahren ???


Bin den RT3 an ein paar Testrädern gefahren, aber nie am Signature.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keen81 (13. Juli 2015)

Mich würden mal die Unterschiede interresieren???? UP, Downhill oder was sich halt positiv oder auch negativ bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Chaotixx (14. Juli 2015)

Bin den Plus wie gesagt gefahren und fahre jetzt den non-Plus.
Der Plus, spricht minimal sensibler an und hat gefühlt etwas weniger Progression im mittleren FW, dafür mehr am Ende.
Der RT3 ist insgesamt etwas straffer und unterdrückt bei mir das Wippen sehr effektiv. Der Plus wippte bei mir leider immer etwas.
Ich bin aber vorher nur Hardtail gefahren, und bin dadurch vermutlich auch verwöhnt und habe  keinen "Fully-Geeigneten Tretstil".

Das einzige wo der RT3 evtl. früher an die Grenzen kommt: Bei vielen Schlagintensiven Trails mit vielen Tiefenmetern am Stück.
Aber: ich glaube von uns "normalos" schafft das keiner..


----------



## Keen81 (14. Juli 2015)

Danke nochaml, ich hab dann den RT3 genommen der sollte dann doch besser passen da ich auch vom Hardtail komme.
Jetzt heißt es warten, hoffentlich geht´s fixer.........


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß und ich leide mit dir.
Die 4 Monate Wartezeit waren sehr hart ;D


----------



## Keen81 (15. Juli 2015)

Danke

 Ich hoffe halt das die Brocken schnell kommen und ich das Bike in 6 Wochen in Beschlag nehmen kann.....


----------



## Keen81 (18. August 2015)

Bike ist da aber noch im Trockendock, habe heute noch ein wenig Züge gekürzt und ein par Sachen montiert, eingestell.
Hoffe das ich Morgen mal eine Runde drehen kann............
Danke noch an DHL die so freundlich waren mir die SID zu zerkratzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (18. August 2015)

Schick mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau.
Kann man das bei DHL reklamieren?


----------



## Keen81 (18. August 2015)

Ja, hab gleich drauf bestanden das ein offener Schaden vermerkt wird  was die Dame aber erstmal nicht so recht wollte und lieber das Paket wieder mitnehmen wollte.


----------



## Keen81 (20. August 2015)

Bin jetzt mal eine Runde gefahren und muss sagen Top, hätte gedacht das mir der 720mm Lenker zu breit ist hat sich aber als Fehlanzeige herausgestellt. Trotz der schweren Protection Reifen fährt sich der LRS im gegesatz zu meinen ollen Mavic 26" LRS deutlich
spritziger. Werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal die Racesport mit Light-Schläuchen testen, mal schauen wie lange die dann halten.

Die Schaltung und Bremse ist gegen meine alten XT Dual-Control auch ein echter Fortschritt, blos an der Position am Lenker muss ich noch schrauben.
Bei Gabel und Dämpfer muss ich noch ein wenig mit dem Setup spielen dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Jakten (20. August 2015)

Wo sind denn die Signatures alle unterwegs (Ich komme aus Dortmund)?
Man könnte doch mal ein Signature-Treffen versuchen auf die Beine zu stellen, oder?


----------



## Keen81 (20. August 2015)

Ich bin im Spessart bei Aschaffenburg unterwegs, wäre bestimmt mal lustig.


----------



## Chaotixx (20. August 2015)

Rodgau. Kreis Offenbach am Main


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. August 2015)

Ich bin im rund um Bochum unterwegs. Nur ab dem Wochenende kein Signature mehr. Baue mir zur Zeit ein Summitrider auf. Dürfen die auch mitmachen?


----------



## Jakten (20. August 2015)

Natürlich kann man auch ein Transalp-Trail-Treff planen


----------



## Chaotixx (20. August 2015)

Mit schönen Trails. Klingt super toll. Wäre ich dabei. Wäre auch bereit dafür weiter zu fahren!
Unter einer Bedingung: Ich darf den Foto und die Actioncam mitbringen und das ganze dokumentieren


----------



## Jakten (20. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-trail-treff.764947/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (20. August 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Ich bin im rund um Bochum unterwegs. Nur ab dem Wochenende kein Signature mehr. Baue mir zur Zeit ein Summitrider auf. Dürfen die auch mitmachen?


 
Das hört sich an als macht eine Fahrgemeinschaft Sinn


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. August 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Das hört sich an als macht eine Fahrgemeinschaft Sinn



Warum nicht. Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Jakten (24. August 2015)

Mein Vater fährt nächste Woche nach Österreich zum wandern und nimmt das 150er Slide meiner Schwester mit. Wenn es ihm Spaß macht mit dem Fahrrad, kauft er sich ein eigenes Rad.
Ich werde versuchen im ein TA schmackhaft zu machen, es gibt Preis-/Leistungstechnisch einfach nichts besseres auf dem Markt 

160mm ist zu viel des Guten, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob das 140er oder ob sogar das 120er ausreichend sind. Als "Endurist" kann ich mir keine 120mm vorstellen, hat ja was vom Hardtail 

Mein Vater ist fast 60 und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt wieviel Federweg ein Rad braucht was zwar viele Trails runter soll, dies aber in einem eher langsamen Tempo. Oder machen die 140mm aufgrund des Komforts schon Sinn?

Ich tendiere ja zum 140er, möchte aber dennoch mal andere Meinungen hören.


----------



## Keen81 (24. August 2015)

Ich habe ja die 120mm SID und die ist schon Recht straff, wenn es Komfort geht würde ich einfach die Relavation 120-150mm nehmen
die ist ja auch weicher und durch die 30mm kann man sich die gut anpassen.


----------



## Chaotixx (24. August 2015)

Ich würde auch zum 140er raten. Einfach wegen des Komforts. Aber frag doch mal den Arne, der kann dir das sicherlich gut beantworten. Die Beratung ist ja echt top bei denen..


Ich werde im WInter auch mal testen dürfen, wie gut die Reisings im Garantiefall agieren. Meine Reverb sackt ab. Anfangs nur einige Millimeter, jetzt bin ich schon bald bei einem guten Zentimeter.. :-(


----------



## Jakten (24. August 2015)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die 120mm SID und die ist schon Recht straff, wenn es Komfort geht würde ich einfach die Relavation 120-150mm nehmen.


 
Das dachte ich mir 



Chaotixx schrieb:


> Ich würde auch zum 140er raten. Einfach wegen des Komforts. Aber frag doch mal den Arne, der kann dir das sicherlich gut beantworten. Die Beratung ist ja echt top bei denen..


 
Jo, weiß ich doch


----------



## Chaotixx (24. August 2015)

@Jakten
Ich weiß doch, dass du es weißt. Ich weiß es ja auch. 
Ich wollte es einfach nur mal betonen! Sonst wird ja immer nur das negative hervorgehoben  (Gibts da bei TA eig. was, außer das die so sweit weg sind?  )


----------



## milanp1000 (24. August 2015)

Hi! Wollte mal fragen welche Reifengrößen beim aktuellen signature funktionieren? 

Und fährt jemand die pike mit 160 vorne und den Rahmen mit 140?

LG Milan


----------



## Jakten (24. August 2015)

Was meinst mit Reifengröße? Breite oder Laufradgröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (24. August 2015)

Breite


----------



## milanp1000 (24. August 2015)

Außerdem würde mich interessieren bei welcher Größe/Schrittlänge ihr welchen Rahmen fahrt... vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Jakten (24. August 2015)

Hinten habe ich zum testen einen Trailking 2.4 auf 25er Felge drauf. Passt grade in den Hinterbau.
Viel breiter wird es nicht, passt also alles rein ;-)
Mit 81er Schrittlänge (glaub ich) fahre ich einen 18" Rahmen mit 50er Vorbau.


----------



## fliege1 (25. August 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hi! Wollte mal fragen welche Reifengrößen beim aktuellen signature funktionieren?
> 
> Und fährt jemand die pike mit 160 vorne und den Rahmen mit 140?
> 
> LG Milan



Ich fahre die Kombi und sie funktioniert


----------



## Chaotixx (25. August 2015)

Hab einen 2,4er XKing auf einer Flow Ex. 
18er Rahmen mit 50er Vorbau. Bin 1,80 und habe (glaube ich) eine 82er SL. Hab es aber schon lang nicht mehr gemessen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## milanp1000 (25. August 2015)

Fahre das Ambition ja als 20,5". Bin 193 groß, meint ihr das 20er reicht dann? 

LG Milan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keen81 (25. August 2015)

Kommt halt drauf an wie Sportlich du fahren willst ??? Steurerrohr ist 10mm kürzer als beim Ambition, Oberrohr 5mm länger.

Ich wollte mal Wissen was für Flaschen in den 18" Rahmen passen, meine Tune 0,75l passen nicht wirklich hab mal eine von Felt
probiert da hätte ich dann so 5mm bis zum Dämpfer. Habe die jetzt nur mal drangehalten, errscheint mir aber ein wenig knapp, ich will nicht
das die mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert.
Was fahrt ihr so ?????


----------



## Jakten (25. August 2015)

Rucksack mit Trinkblase


----------



## Keen81 (25. August 2015)

Hab ich ja, nur für Kurze oder halt sehr lange Touren finde ich es schon sinnvoll.
Ich muss dann nicht extra die Blase befüllen und kann auch mal was zusammen panschen was ich bei der Blase
nicht mache.


----------



## Chaotixx (25. August 2015)

Ich schicke dir später Fotos. Ich bekomme bei mir auch 0,75er rein..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## slrzo (25. August 2015)

Ich bekomme in den 16" Rahmen (alter für 26" Laufräder) ohne Probleme 0,75er rein. Allerdings habe ich einen Getränkehalter mit Entnahme der Trinkflasche zur Seite hin (Specialzed Zee Cage oder so).


----------



## Keen81 (25. August 2015)

Hab auch einen mit seitlicher Entnahme ein anderer geht nicht, will halt nur nicht das mir die 0,75 auf den Dämper haut.


----------



## Machiavelli (8. September 2015)

Bin gerade am überlegen, mir einen Signature II Rahmen zu holen, weiß aber nicht genau, ob das mit der Schaftlänge meiner Gabel hinhaut.

Steuerrohr in M hat 12cm, Klemmhöhe meines Vorbaus sind 37mm, Schaflänge der Gabel 16,7cm. Sprich der Acros - Ai-SX22 dürfte nicht höher als 1cm bauen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das hinhaut? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Sook (8. September 2015)

Hab' gerade mal bei mir nachgemessen: sind 130 mm mit Steuersatz. Dürfte also gerade so passen.


----------



## Machiavelli (8. September 2015)

Danke!


----------



## sanwald81 (9. September 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal einen Debonair Dämpfer im Signature II getestet? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich das mal ausprobieren soll, um den Federweg noch etwas besser zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. September 2015)

Ich habe vor Bestellung mit Arne mal drüber geschnackt.
Er, bzw. der Tuner, der im Signature eingesetzten Dämpfer rät davon ab.
Leider find ich die Mail nicht mehr, da war es sehr ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. September 2015)

Ich hatte kurz einen DT 313 drin. Der macht aus dem Bike eine Schaukel. Offen fast unfahrbar. In der Pedalstellung dafür kaum noch am arbeiten gewesen. Kein Vergleich zum RS. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## sanwald81 (9. September 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Hört sich ja eher nicht so vielversprechend an. Muss ich mir doch nochmal überlegen. Wahrscheinlich probier ich es aber doch irgendwann, denn meistens siegt in solchen Fällen die Unvernunft und Neugier


----------



## Chaotixx (10. September 2015)

Willst du den Hinterbau noch sensibler? Mit 25% ist es ja schon ein Sofa. Noch weicher würde ich ihn nicht haben wollen :-D
Und wenn du den Fw nicht komplett nutzt, musst du eben härter fahren 
Bis auf 3-4mm Hub als Sicherheit wird alles genutzt.. *lol*


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## braunweisser (10. September 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hi! Wollte mal fragen welche Reifengrößen beim aktuellen signature funktionieren?
> 
> Und fährt jemand die pike mit 160 vorne und den Rahmen mit 140?
> 
> LG Milan



Moin,
würde mich auch interessieren, wie sich die Pike am 140er so macht. Mindestens einen mit dieser Konfig gibt es ja immerhin. Noch mehr Erfahrungen? Oder doch besser die Revelation am 140er? Bei steil bergauf wird man die Pike wohl eh traveln, bei anspruchsvoll bergab sollten die 160mm einen Vorteil bringen - und bei allem dazwischen? Tendenziell müsste das Rad dann ja vorne höher sein als mit der Rev. Erfahrungsberichte?
Frank


----------



## Jakten (10. September 2015)

Ein paar "Fahrrad-Freunde" sind jetzt von den 160mm Boliden auf folgendes Setupumgestiegen:
Vorne Mattoc bzw Pike auf 150mm getravelt und am Heck 140mm.
Allerdings sind das keine Signatures.

Fährt sich richtig gut und knackig. Bei 160mm an der Front könnte ich es mir sehr hecklastig von der Position vorstellen.
Also mein Tip: 160mm Pike mitbestellen und testen, wenn es nicht passt auf 150mm traveln, Damit macht man nix falsch und hat in jedem Fall eine bessere Gabel als die Revelation.


----------



## milanp1000 (10. September 2015)

braunweisser schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde mich auch interessieren, wie sich die Pike am 140er so macht. Mindestens einen mit dieser Konfig gibt es ja immerhin. Noch mehr Erfahrungen? Oder doch besser die Revelation am 140er? Bei steil bergauf wird man die Pike wohl eh traveln, bei anspruchsvoll bergab sollten die 160mm einen Vorteil bringen - und bei allem dazwischen? Tendenziell müsste das Rad dann ja vorne höher sein als mit der Rev. Erfahrungsberichte?
> Frank


Arne von Transalp-Bikes meinte es wäre so eine sehr harmonische Zusammenstellung als ich ihm meinen Plan mit der pike und dem 140er Hinterbau geschildert habe. 

Hätte ich schon klar wann und wie viel ich bezahlen möchte, hätte ich es schon so bestellt - einfach auf gut Glück ☺


----------



## sanwald81 (10. September 2015)

Ich fahre im "alten" 26" Rahmen auch die Kombi 140er Hinterbau mit 160er Pike DPA. Meine Mädel fährt im neuen 650B Rahmen ebenfalls den 140er Hinterbau mit der 27,5" Pike DPA. Beides funktioniert für uns einwandfrei. Abgesenkt läßt es sich auch sehr steile Rampen hochtreten und bergab tut der zusätzliche Federweg und der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel gut. Bergauf wär's mir mit 160mm an der Front aber zu hecklastig. Beim neuen Rahmen geht das durch den steileren Sitzwinkel etwas besser als beim alten Rahmen.


----------



## braunweisser (10. September 2015)

Na, das sind doch mal Erfahrungen aus erster Hand  Damit hat sich eine Konfigurationsentscheidung schon mal erledigt (pro Pike). Danke, Euch dreien!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (10. September 2015)

Hi,
ist nicht wirklich konstruktiv aber Emotionen muss man ja auch mal loswerden.
Habe heute ein Enduro bestellt, nun beginnen für mich ca. vier spannende Wochen der Vorfreude.

Der Besuch vor Ort (sofern möglich) ist zwecks Probefahrt, dem Klären von Fragen direkt am Objekt und den vielen weiteren Infos bei der Beratung absolut lohnenswert.


----------



## nolo (10. September 2015)

Ach ja,
bei der Konfiguration in den letzten Tagen und Wochen war die DT Swiss E1900 Spline mit einer 21mm Maulweite angegeben.
Laut TA hat DT Swiss auf 25mm umgestellt (ist auf deren HP auch angegeben), ist das jetzt nur ein glücklicher Zufall für alle die nach der Umstellung bestellen? Ich hätte da mehr Marketingwirbel erwartet.
Ist jedenfalls lässig die deutlich breiteren Felgen bei TA für das gleiche Geld wie bisher für die 21mm Felgen zu bekommen.


----------



## Jakten (10. September 2015)

TA macht keinen Marketing-Wirbel ;-)
Die müssten nun eine Person abstellen für eine kleine Marketing-Kampagne, aber das wollen die Beiden glaub ich gar nicht.
Glückwunsch zum Siggi!


----------



## fliege1 (11. September 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Also mein Tip: 160mm Pike mitbestellen und testen, wenn es nicht passt auf 150mm traveln, Damit macht man nix falsch und hat in jedem Fall eine bessere Gabel als die Revelation.



Soweit wie ich das weiß kannst du die DPA nicht so einfach traveln, brauchst du ein neues Innenleben auf der Luftseite. Aber da ich die Kombi 160/140 fahre, kann ich sagen das es geht. Ich bin 198cm groß, hänge also eh schon weit hinten aber absenken brauche ich nur selten. Das sind dann die Berge, die ich sowieso nicht mehr fahre.


----------



## sbradl (11. September 2015)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Soweit wie ich das weiß kannst du die DPA nicht so einfach traveln, brauchst du ein neues Innenleben auf der Luftseite.


Nö, geht genauso durch Austausch des AirShafts wie bei der SoloAir.


----------



## fliege1 (11. September 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Nö, geht genauso durch Austausch des AirShafts wie bei der SoloAir.


 Funtioniert das bei der Solo nicht mehr einfach über einen Spacer. Schöne neue Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nolo (11. September 2015)

@Jakten 
Mit Marketingwirbel meinte ich DT Swiss. Nach dem Motto, bevor man ein bestehendes Produkt so deutlich ändert, führt man eher ein neues Produkt ein, erhöht den Preis und verkauft es als die super Neuerung, die es dringend zu kaufen gilt.
Die Reisings sehen das tatsächlich völlig locker, das macht sie so sympathisch. Die bieten halt völlig bodenständig beste Teile zu korrekten Preisen ohne das sonst übliche Tamtam.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## sbradl (11. September 2015)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Funtioniert das bei der Solo nicht mehr einfach über einen Spacer. Schöne neue Welt!


Die Zeiten sind "lange" vorbei  Auch bei anderen Gabel wie der Reba ist das schon mindestens seit Modelljahr 2013 nicht mehr so. Bei der "neuen" Pike geht das seit Anfang an über den AirShaft. Die Spacer dienen jetzt zur einfachen Anpassung der Progression. Der AirShaft (20-30€) zum Traveln.


----------



## milanp1000 (11. September 2015)

Hier ist  ja richtig was los in thread ☺ cool


----------



## Frodijak (11. September 2015)

Fährt jemand zufällig das Signature in 16" und der Trailvariante?


----------



## slrzo (12. September 2015)

Ja, aber nur das alte 26"


----------



## Frodijak (12. September 2015)

Was heißt denn das "alte"? In den Geo-Facts steht bei der Reifengröße ja 26"/650B. Beides möglich?

Sind aktuell auf der Suche nach nem Bike für meine (kleine 160cm) Freundin. Würden auch gern bei 26" bleiben.


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. September 2015)

Weil der erste Signature II ( bis ca. Oktober 2014 ) nur für 26er war. Gerades Sitzrohr , etwas andere Geo. Keine Stealth verlegung , anderes Gusset . 
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem alten ! in 20 Zoll

Grüße, Roland


----------



## sanwald81 (16. September 2015)

Ich konnte es naürlich nicht lassen und habe mir einen Debonair Umrüstkit für meinen Dämpfer besorgt und am Wochenende die ersten Touren damit gemacht. Eingestellt habe ich zunächst den gleichen SAG von ca. 25%, wofür etwa 2bar mehr Druck nötig sind als beim HV.
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, ist das sehr sensible Ansprechen auf kleine Unebenheiten. Wirklich deutlich besser als beim HV-Dämpfer. Man schwebt förmlich drüber. Allerdings ist der Dämpfer bergauf im offenen Modus kaum fahrbar. Es schaukelt deutlich mehr als vorher, was aber auch zu erwarten war.
Die Federwegausnutzung war auf meiner Hausrunde dann wider Erwarten eher schlechter als bisher. Ich denke das ist dem höheren Luftdruck geschuldet, trotz größerem Volumen in der Positivkammer.
Was ich noch probieren möchte, ist eine Verkleinerung der Negativkammer. Könnte meiner Meinung nach etwas bringen.
Unterm Strich ist aber die HV Luftkammer wahrscheinlich der beste Kompromiss in dem Rahmen.


----------



## Pistenbursche (20. September 2015)

Laut Transalp handelt es sich hier um den SLR TT, kann mir das jemand bestätigen.


----------



## pacechris (20. September 2015)

Optisch würde ich sagen das passt, warum hast du zweifel?

Schau mal unten auf dem gestell zur Nase hin müsste titanium stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pistenbursche (21. September 2015)

Will den Sattel gerne Verkaufen und wollte nur mal sicher gehen das es die titanium Version ist da die die Sattel von Selle Italia auf der HP ein anderes Design ist. Gestell zeigt Ti316


----------



## pacechris (21. September 2015)

Das wird ein älteres Modell sein was Transalp noch auf lager hatte.


----------



## Pistenbursche (21. September 2015)

ist im www aber nirgends zu finden


----------



## Jakten (2. Oktober 2015)

Am WE wird der 35er Vorbau getestet, ich denke ich habe aber noch zu viel Spacer drunter. Aber _Versuch macht kluch_!
Mit viel Glück kommt heute mein frisch ergatteter Conti Baron Project an, der wird gleich mit getestet 
Den gibt es hier im Bikemarkt derzeit für 59,- €
Und da die derzeitig aufgezogegen Magic Mary keine Temperaturen unter ca. 8° mag und der TK zu schwach auf den Schulterstollen liegt, bleibt mir nix anderes übrig


----------



## sanwald81 (12. Oktober 2015)

Habe am WE neue Reifen aufgezogen. Highroller II vorne, DHR II hinten, tubeless montiert und etwas abfahrtslastiger als die Conti MK II vorher. Fühlt sich "satter" an und die Schlappen haben deutlich mehr Grip. Bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt damit sehr zufrieden.

@Jakten : Wie war der kurze Vorbau und der Conti Baron?


----------



## Jakten (12. Oktober 2015)

Der kurze Vorbau ist wirklich sehr geil, der bleibt drauf.
Den Baron musste ich leider einschicken, der ist zu groß im Umfang. Da hab ich Angst, dass er von der Felge rutsche sobald ich in die Kurve gehe.
"Testbericht" wird nachgereicht


----------



## Jakten (12. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier jemand schon mal den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline Dämpfer im Signature getestet?


----------



## sanwald81 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hab gerade auf der Transalp HP gelesen, dass Transalp jetzt auch Debon Air Dämpfer im Signature II einsetzt. Wäre interessant, was die alles am Dämpfer genau angepasst haben.


----------



## Jakten (20. Oktober 2015)

Vor allem da es ja hieß, dass der DA nicht gut zur Kinematik passen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ist schon ein wenig komisch. Im Konfigurator kann man den HV noch auswählen für 80€ Aufpreis. Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass Rock Shox standardmäßig nur noch den Debonair anbietet und Transalp halt nicht so ein großer Abnehmer ist, dass die denen von vornherein den HV-Dämpfer ab Werk liefern?


----------



## Jakten (26. Oktober 2015)

Hat da etwa TA 1:1 in Kanada abgeguckt?


----------



## fliege1 (26. Oktober 2015)

Nach den Erfahrungen des heißen Sommers wäre die 2. Flaschenhalterung am Unterrohr schon geil! Also doch nicht 1:1


----------



## Jakten (26. Oktober 2015)

Ok anders gesagt: Wenn da Transalp drauf stehen würde, ich würde es sofort glauben


----------



## sanwald81 (26. Oktober 2015)

Noch ein Unterschied  Der Horstlink-Drehpunkt liegt auf der Sitzstrebe statt auf der Kettenstrebe. Aber sonst kann man eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit nicht leugnen!

Habe meins letzte Woche auf 2-fach umgebaut mit nem 36er Kettenblatt. Schaltet auch mit dem alten 3-fach Umwerfer sehr gut. Allerdings müsste der noch ein wenig tiefer montiert werden, was aber nicht mehr geht, da er sonst mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert beim Einfedern. Deshalb kommt demnächst noch ein 2-fach Umwerfer dran. 
Von den Maxxis Reifen bin ich nach wie vor absolut begeistert.


----------



## kommski (26. Oktober 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hat da etwa TA 1:1 in Kanada abgeguckt?



Wenn TA abguckt, dann sollen sie sich mal vom Salsa Fargo inspirieren lassen ... sowas suche ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (16. November 2015)

Habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit wieder die Debonair Luftkammer montiert und gleich einen kompletten Service inklusive Ölwechsel gemacht. Ich hatte das Gefühl, die Plattform funktioniert seither etwas besser und der Dämpfer wippt trotz Debonair nicht mehr so stark als beim ersten Versuch mit der großen Luftkammer.
Am Wochenende habe ich trotzdem noch einen anderen Dämpferkolben verbaut.
Original verbaut ist beim "alten" 26" Rahmen ja Mid rebound; Low compression; Soft threshold
Beim neuen 650B Rahmen ist ein anderer Tune verbaut: Mid rebound; Low compression; Firm threshold
Den habe ich mir mal besorgt und nach einer ersten Ausfahrt bin ich erstmal überzeugt von der Kombination. Bei aktiver Plattform wippt der Hinterbau trotz Debonair deutlich weniger. Offen merke ich keinen Unterschied mit den verschiedenen Kolben. D.h. der Unterschied zwischen "Offen" und "Plattform" ist spürbar größer. So werde ich das jetzt mal ne Weile testen.
Wenn jemand den Aufbau des Shimstacks interessiert, den habe ich hier gepostet
RockShox Monarch RT3 im Detail


----------



## Jakten (16. November 2015)

Ich such mich grad dusselig. 
Welcher Steuersatz ist verbaut? Ich find zwar die Artikelbezeichnung, aber nicht die Spezifikation


----------



## sbradl (17. November 2015)

ZS44 oben und ZS56 unten sollte das sein. Ganz normal tapered und semi-integriert.


----------



## Jakten (17. November 2015)

Hallo liebes Transalp (Signature) Gemeinde,

die letzten Wochen waren .... spannend. Ich habe andere Bikes getestet um einfach mal zu vergleichen. Dabei habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir im Frühjahr einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen.
Zur Auswahl Standen Banshee Rune, Transition Patrol und die Alutech Fanes.

Wie soll ich sagen, es wird eine Fanes!

Ich habe soeben bei dem derzeitigen Alutech Angebot zugeschlagen und mir eine Fanes gegönnt.
Der Rahmen wird, denke ich mal, am WE angeliefert.
Ich bleibe somit zwar dem Norden als MTB Hersteller Hochburg treu, aber es ist kein Transalp mehr.
Wer also jemanden kennt der einen RAW M-Rahmen mit Monarch+ demnächst haben will darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Details folgen demnächst im Bikemark oder direkt bei mir.

Ich find es ein wenig schade, man hat sich doch mehr oder weniger mit einigen Leuten wirklich gut ausgetauscht.
Das Signature war mein erstes Fully. Ich war ein Jahr lang wirklich zufrieden:
Geiles P/L - Verhätlnis
Geiler Service
Netter Umgegung mit den anderen Transalp-Kunden im Forum

Das Signature hat mich zu einem sehr begeisterten Mountainbike-Fahrer gemacht. Danke Transalp!

Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß, ich schaue bestimmt noch mal vorbei 

VG
Tim


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Transalp (Signature) Gemeinde,
> 
> die letzten Wochen waren .... spannend. Ich habe andere Bikes getestet um einfach mal zu vergleichen. Dabei habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir im Frühjahr einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen.
> Zur Auswahl Standen Banshee Rune, Transition Patrol und die Alutech Fanes.
> ...



Mir ging´s ähnlich in den letzten Wochen. Da ich leider Probleme mit dem Rücken habe und deshalb wieder ein Fully fahren muss, habe ich mir ebenfalls einige Bikes angesehen und gefahren.
Für mich gilt allerdings , wo ich runter fahre , fahre ich auch hoch.
Beim vergleichen von Geo Daten , liegen im Moment so gut wie alle Rahmen bei den gleichen Werten.
Kaum ein Unterschied. Nach ein paar Mails mit TA und deren Zusicherung , dass der neue Debon Air Dämpfer
Antriebneutral arbeitet , habe ich mir wieder einen Rahmen bestellt. 140er Version. 

Jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen !! 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## kommski (17. November 2015)

ein Jahr


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. November 2015)

Mein neues !! 
Umbau vom Summitrider wegen Rücken !
Sattel ist nur vorübergehend da mein SLR gerade reklamiert wird.

Grüße , Roland


----------



## kommski (22. November 2015)

Was machst du mit dem SR Rahmen?


----------



## cmrlaguna (22. November 2015)

kommski schrieb:


> Was machst du mit dem SR Rahmen?



Der kommt in den Markt . Hat ja keinen Sinn für mich , den zu behalten.
Obwohl der schon eine Menge Spaß macht , wenn man damit fährt.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Pistenbursche (27. November 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Hey,
> ja haben sie. Hatte eine nette Mail hingeschickt ob es möglich wäre den 2015er Dämpfer zu bekommen.
> 1 Woche später hatte ich ihn in der Hand.
> Jetzt will ich das Bike mal noch mit vier Varianten testen:
> ...


Wie lange bist du die Kombo so gefahren, wurde alles kostenlos getauscht. Bin mit 120mm etwas unzufrieden und würde gerne auf 140 oder160 wechseln. Hab meins jetzt seit September und knapp 800km runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (27. November 2015)

Ich kann es dir nicht mehr sagen wie lang das war.
Ich fahre jetzt die 160er Wippe mit dem Monarch RT3. Für mich die ideal Kombination..


----------



## Promontorium (6. Januar 2016)

Nur ein Gedanke: Ich glaub', im Sommer wird es ein Signature II AM (u.U. auch ED) - nachdem ich gerade mit Transalp telefoniert habe! P/L-Verhältnis ausnehmend gut!


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen

Mal ein kleines Fazit nach ein paar Km und Hm mit dem Signature. 
Macht immer noch eine Menge Spaß ! Bislang mit Abstand für mich das beste Bike von TA was ich mir aufgebaut habe.
Kein Vergleich zum 2013er Signature ( 26er )
Das Bike fährt sich sehr Agil und Ruhig . Der Hinterbau schluckt alles ( ca 25% SAG ) und ein Wippen ist nicht zu merken.
Natürlich ist da Bewegung , aber die hat jedes Bike. Gerade am Berg in kleinen Gängen , ist da wirklich nichts zu merken. Außer einer sehr guten Traktion. Ich fahre nur im Sitzen ! Bin auch keiner der mit dem ganzen Körper in die Pedale tritt.
Da ich jeden Samstag mit einer Truppe unterwegs bin und dort um die 10 Firmen unterwegs sind , kann ich ja gut beobachten , wie die anderen Rahmen sich verhalten. Da sind einige Bikes unterwegs , deren Rahmen locker das 3 Fache kosten und die sind nicht anders in ihren Bewegungen.
Die Kombi von dem 140er Hinterbau ( 2016er RT3 DebonAir ) und der Pike ( 160er - 2016er Version ) passt perfekt.
Seit kurzem habe ich mir ja 2 x 11 gegönnt . Schön so einen 40er Rettungsgang zu haben ( in meinem Alter  )

Aber das sind natürlich nur meine Eindrücke und jeder Fühlt und Fährt anders !! 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Promontorium (10. Januar 2016)

Würdest Du im Hinblick auf die 160er Pike heute den ED-Rahmen nehmen, also mit 160mm hinten?


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. Januar 2016)

Nein ! Wozu ? Um mehr Bewegung zu Riskieren mit dem +Dämpfer ? 
Unsere Trails hier kann man locker so fahren. Die Abstecher in die Berge ein paar Mal im Jahr , bin ich auch mit HTs gefahren , also reichen die 140 auch dort. Sprünge mit mehr als 50cm Absätzen mache ich nicht . Mir ist wichtig einen ruhigen Hinterbau zu haben , da ich viel Berg fahre. Wo ich Runter fahre, fahre ich erst rauf !! 
Rennen fahre ich ich auch keine und Bikeparks sind nicht mein Ding.
Die Pike habe ich auch wegen ihrer Einbauhöhe gewählt. Damit ich weniger Überstand habe. Zudem kann ich sie etwas weicher einstellen, weil mehr Federweg. 
Außer ab und an mal die Gabel an sehr steilen Stücken abzusenken , mache ich während der Touren nichts am Fahrwerk. Stelle nie auf Plattform oder Blockieren um . Nicht nötig !! Einige mit denen ich fahre machen das ständig. Meist die mit dem + Dämpfer und FOX Fahrwerken.
Ein wenig achte ich ja auch auf Gewicht vom Bike. 12,9 kg incl. Tacho , Lampenhalter usw. finde ich OK für ein AM.

Ich kann nur sagen , jeder muss das für sich entscheiden. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## mirama1995 (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

Hab da mal eine Frage. 
Wer von euch fährt eine XT 2x11, wie kommt ihr mit der Abstufung zurecht (kleinster, größter Gang). Und wie gefällt euch der Sidewing Umwerfer, soll ja eine echte Verbesserung zu den älteren Modellen sein. Hat den auch jemand als Front-Pull-Umwerfer montiert?

Bei mir dauert es noch ein wenig bis ich eigene Erfahrungen  machen kann, habe mein Signatur in der 1. KW bestellt. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## mirama1995 (20. Januar 2016)

Signature natürlich.


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre XTR 2x11 und bin begeistert. Vorne allerdings 24/34. 
Für mich sehr gute Abstimmung für steile Aufstiege. 
Umwerfer ist TopPull !
Der Zug kommt von Oben !

Gruß, Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (20. Januar 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Nein ! Wozu ? Um mehr Bewegung zu Riskieren mit dem +Dämpfer ?
> Unsere Trails hier kann man locker so fahren. Die Abstecher in die Berge ein paar Mal im Jahr , bin ich auch mit HTs gefahren , also reichen die 140 auch dort. Sprünge mit mehr als 50cm Absätzen mache ich nicht . Mir ist wichtig einen ruhigen Hinterbau zu haben , da ich viel Berg fahre. Wo ich Runter fahre, fahre ich erst rauf !!
> Rennen fahre ich ich auch keine und Bikeparks sind nicht mein Ding.
> Die Pike habe ich auch wegen ihrer Einbauhöhe gewählt. Damit ich weniger Überstand habe. Zudem kann ich sie etwas weicher einstellen, weil mehr Federweg.
> ...



Könntest du mir bitte eine Teile-Liste posten?
Ich würde mal schauen wollen, wo ich bei mir noch etwas abspecken kann. Habe 14,2 ink. Pedalen, Flaschenhalter usw..
Habe ja die 160er Wippe mit dem normalen RT3 (Non+ und Non Debonair). Wippen tut es nur, wenn ich unruhig trete oder im Wiegetritt. Wobei ich dennoch meist im Pedal-Modus fahre. Wobei ich das auch Trails so lasse, nur wenn es wirklich ruppig wird, gehe ich in den ganz offenen Modus. Mit dem Plus hab ich auch ständig am Hebelchen gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (20. Januar 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte eine Teile-Liste posten?
> Ich würde mal schauen wollen, wo ich bei mir noch etwas abspecken kann. Habe 14,2 ink. Pedalen, Flaschenhalter usw..
> Habe ja die 160er Wippe mit dem normalen RT3 (Non+ und Non Debonair). Wippen tut es nur, wenn ich unruhig trete oder im Wiegetritt. Wobei ich dennoch meist im Pedal-Modus fahre. Wobei ich das auch Trails so lasse, nur wenn es wirklich ruppig wird, gehe ich in den ganz offenen Modus. Mit dem Plus hab ich auch ständig am Hebelchen gedreht



Klar , hier steht alles !
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78202

Die Laufräder sind Neu und noch nicht auf den Fotos !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## pacechris (20. Januar 2016)

Ich hab XT 2x11 vorne allerding 24/36, finde die abstufung sehr harmonisch.


----------



## mirama1995 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich habe 26/36 gewählt. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten 9x3 liegt diese Abstufung am nächsten, diese Erkenntnis  kommt aber nur vom Papier. Bin echt gespannt auf die erste Tour, dann werden gleich die steilsten Rampen angefahren.  Ich mag es Technisch Bergauf zu fahren , ist immer mein Ansporn ohne abzusetzen oben an zukommen. 
Gruß  Frank


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. Januar 2016)

26 ? Nicht schlecht , käme ich keine 18-20% und mehr mit hoch. 
2.35 oder 2.40 er Reifen und dann noch 27,5er , da brauche ich ein Rettungsritzel.
Gerade im Winter mit dicken Klamotten und Kälte ist das für mich heftiger , als wenn´s wärmer ist.
Abwärts lasse ich eh rollen , da reicht mir das 34er. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## mirama1995 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe das ich mit dem 26 er vorne klarkomme, muss aber einen Kompromiss eingehen weil ich häufiger in der Gruppe fahre. Auf den Überführungs-Etappen legen die immer ein Mords Tempo vor so das ich selbst im Windschatten kaum mithalten kann. Die Typen Fahren im Winter MTB und im Sommer RR, so kommen die im Jahr auf 8000 km und mehr. Kein Ahnung wo die die Zeit hernehmen. Ich komme vieleicht auf 2500 bis 3000km, in diesem Jahr werden es bestimmt mehr . Mit dem neuen Rad möchte ich bestimmt noch öfter  raus. 

Gruß  Frank


----------



## cmrlaguna (28. Januar 2016)

Meine neuen Schuhe 

American Classic Wide Lightning ( 29,3 mm Innenbreite - 1530gr ! )
Reifen Tubeless montiert ( Nobby 2,35 Evo - Pace und Trail Star )

Durch die Form und Breite der Felge , sehen die Reifen gleich eine Nr. Fetter aus 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pistenbursche (23. Februar 2016)

https://shop.sixpack-shop.com/de/191112-sixpack-stem-menace-os-31.8mm-stealth-black.html?action_ms=1

Tach zusammen, würde gerne den oben verlinkten Vorbau bestellen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Aheadkappe von Acros kompatibel mit dem Vorbau ist?


----------



## cmrlaguna (23. Februar 2016)

Ich kann dir nur sagen das bei meinem 50er Bontrager Vorbau die Kappe passt.
Bei einem Ritchey hat sie ebenfalls gepasst. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## ähM_Key (24. Februar 2016)

Ich habe geträumt


----------



## mirama1995 (26. Februar 2016)

So Leute das Wartezimmer kann ich jetzt mal verlassen. 

Endlich konnte ich mein neues Rad heute richtig im Gelände testen
Bei leichten minus Graden hielt sich die Schlammschlacht noch in Grenzen.


----------



## TheDeep (6. März 2016)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe gestern bei meinem neuen und noch ungefahrenenen Signature mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um zu sehen, ob mein Umwerfer bei vollem Einfedern auf der Kettenstrebe aufsetzen würde. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass nach ca. 60% des Kolbenhubs der Hinterreifen am Sitzrohr anlag. 
Ich habe die 160mm Wippe verbaut. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das Verhalten normal ist...

Das Rad ist mit 27.5 und TrailKing 2.4 aufgebaut. Wie schaut das bei anderen Signatures aus?


----------



## Chaotixx (6. März 2016)

2,4er XKing kein Problem auf einer FlowEX..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeep (6. März 2016)

Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht um das Problem zu zeigen. Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass die Falsche Wippe verbaut sein könnte. Sprich die vom 26er aber das kläre ich mal mit Arne. Bin gespannt was er sagt und woran es liegt. So kann das definitiv nicht richtig sein...


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. März 2016)

Das sieht eher danach aus , als wäre der Hinterbau zu kurz. 
Ich habe zwar nur 140er Wippe, aber mein Rad steht viel weiter weg vom Sattelrohr.

Grüße Roland


----------



## TheDeep (6. März 2016)

Das ist ja schon ein eklatanter Unterschied! 

Egal was es ist: Ich bin sicher Arne wird das unkompliziert und hoffentlich in Windeseile lösen


----------



## TheDeep (6. März 2016)

Hab grad mal auf nem Foto nachgemessen und komme auf ein Soll des Hinterbaus bei 18'' von ca. 520mm - Mein Hinterbau ist etwa 490mm lang... Falls ich nicht totalen Mist auf dem Foto gemessen habe erklärt das wohl die Diskrepanz. Neben den Fotos werd' ich Arne auch die gemessene Länge mitteilen... Er kennt die korrekten Werte denke ich ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (6. März 2016)

Da die Kettenstreben bei den Geo Angaben immer gleich lang sind , gehe ich mal davon aus , dass bei allen Größen der 
Hinterbau gleich ist und sich nur der Hauptrahmen in der Größe ändert.
Sollte TA tatsächlich einen 26er Hinterbau haben , wenn jemand ein Bike mit 26er Laufrädern bestellt ?
Vielleicht hast du solch einen verbaut bekommen.


----------



## TheDeep (6. März 2016)

Ich werde es wohl morgen erfahren!

Wobei ich von unterschiedlichen "Sitzstreben" ausgehe, da ja das Oberrohr bei größeren Rahmen auch weiter vom Tretlager entfernt ist. Diese Länge muss ja ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. März 2016)

Das ist ja der Hauptrahmen. Wenn du dir die verschiedenen Größen ansiehst , dann ist das Sitzrohr immer über dem Oberrohr länger.
Sieht man auch an den verschieden Gussets.


----------



## Chaotixx (6. März 2016)

Egal wie, halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden. Das interessiert mich!
Aber ja, ich denke Arne wird dir dort schnell und unkompliziert helfen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeep (7. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

gerade die Antwort von Arne bekommen, es handelt sich um den alten 26'' Hinterbau - Wie das passiert ist, ist natürlich nicht nachvollziehbar, aber es wird jetzt schnellstmöglich ein neuer Hinterbau gepulvert.


----------



## Pistenbursche (17. April 2016)

Moin allerseits,

schweren schlag heute beim sauber machen bekommen,  wie es aussieht gestern bei der Tour passiert. Dicke Beule im Rahmen. Möglich bei Transalp den Rahmen evtl zu tauschen,  hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Kann man das bike überhaupt noch gefahrlos über die Piste jagen? 
Mfg


----------



## cmrlaguna (17. April 2016)

Sieht ja heftig aus . Ist das Bike auf einen Stein geflogen ?

Solange da kein Riß ist , sollte da nichts passieren. 
Schreib Arne eine Mail und der wird dir sicher weiterhelfen. 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Pistenbursche (17. April 2016)

Ja ein Stein,  hat stark geregnet und dann hinten abgerutscht.  Werd mal bei arne mein Glück versuchen. Riss habe ich jetzt nicht feststellen können.


----------



## looka (25. April 2016)

Laut Internetseite gibt es einen Crash replacement service. Dann kostet der neue Rahmen 50% vom regulären Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (25. April 2016)

Die antwort von Arne auf die anfrage wäre interessant.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Mai 2016)

Ich habe meinen Hauptrahmen am Oster Samstag geschrottet. Der hatte einen richtigen Riss. Arne hat mir ein gutes Angebot für einen neuen gemacht. habe ihn schon eingebaut.

Grüße Micha


----------



## BjL (20. Mai 2016)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Hauptrahmen am Oster Samstag geschrottet. Der hatte einen richtigen Riss. Arne hat mir ein gutes Angebot für einen neuen gemacht. habe ihn schon eingebaut.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hallo
War es Eigenverschulden durch Crash oder Materialbruch ohne Fremdeinwirkung?


----------



## Vogward (22. Juni 2016)

Moin,

fährt jemand das aktuelle Signature II mit 26''? Überlege mir eins aufzubauen und würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungen zwecks Tretlagerhöhe (jaja, ca. 15mm tiefer ) oder zu tiefe Pedale freuen.

Danke


----------



## Chaotixx (22. Juni 2016)

Also ich finde es als 27,5 schon relativ niedrig. Mit 26 wäre MIR es zu niedrig. Wobei ich auch gerne mal technische Uphils fahre. Da setze ich sonst auf..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre das alte 26", meine Freundin das aktuelle Signature II mit 26" Laufrädern. Habe gestern mal die Tretlagerhöhe gemessen. Bei mir mit Pike 26" DPA 150mm sind's 34,5cm. Mein Mädel hat ne Pike 27,5" DPA mit 160mm, da sind's ca. 33,3cm. Mit abgesenkter Gabel habe ich's jetzt nicht gemessen. Sie hatte damit bis jetzt keine Probleme z.B. an Stufen, obwohl sie noch ein 3-fach Antrieb fährt mit entsprechend großem Kettenblatt. Es gibt auch aktuelle Bikes anderer hersteller, wo das Tretlager nicht höher oder sogar noch tiefer liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (23. Juni 2016)

Bei den aktuellen Enduros sind die Tretlager alle etwas tiefer. Damit man tiefer im Rahmen sitzt. Zudem sind die länger geworden. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## Seebl (23. Juni 2016)

Fahre es mit 26'', allerdings mit 27,5'' Gabel. Sonst merke ich eher das tiefe Tretlager wenn ich hinten mehr SAG fahre, finde es so nicht zu tief, bin aber auch kein Fan von tretlastigen Trails.


----------



## Chaotixx (23. Juni 2016)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Enduros sind die Tretlager alle etwas tiefer. Damit man tiefer im Rahmen sitzt. Zudem sind die länger geworden.
> 
> Grüße, Roland



Stimmt, wobei ich den Trend nicht so toll finde. 
Wenn ich beim Trail Hoch pedikürten ständig mit dem Pedal aufsetze.. Da hab ich lieber ein höheres Tretlager und kann besser fahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vogward (23. Juni 2016)

Bei meinem jetzigen HT habe ich eine Tretlagerhöhe von ca. 325 mm und habe damit nur einmal ne Pedale/Innenlager geschrottet.
Das sollte also passen (Fahre 32/11-36). Zur Not wird ne 27,5 Gabel angebaut.
Danke für die Infos und Hilfe


----------



## sanwald81 (24. Juni 2016)

Keen81 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal eine Runde gefahren und muss sagen Top, hätte gedacht das mir der 720mm Lenker zu breit ist hat sich aber als Fehlanzeige herausgestellt. Trotz der schweren Protection Reifen fährt sich der LRS im gegesatz zu meinen ollen Mavic 26" LRS deutlich
> spritziger. Werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal die Racesport mit Light-Schläuchen testen, mal schauen wie lange die dann halten.
> 
> Die Schaltung und Bremse ist gegen meine alten XT Dual-Control auch ein echter Fortschritt, blos an der Position am Lenker muss ich noch schrauben.
> Bei Gabel und Dämpfer muss ich noch ein wenig mit dem Setup spielen dann sollte es passen.



Was ist das eigentlich genau für eine Farbkombi (RAL)? Finde ich echt gelungen 
Bin auch immer mal wieder am Überlegen, ob ich auf das aktuelle Signature wechseln soll.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## muckelz (5. Juli 2016)

So, ich setz mich jetzt auch mal dazu....
Pike160 / 140 Aufbau, Debonair, MT5 + SLX....RAL3024!

Irgendwer hat doch die Gabel auf 150 getravelt....wie heisst denn das Rockshox Teil, das man dazu braucht?


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Juli 2016)

muckelz schrieb:


> So, ich setz mich jetzt auch mal dazu....
> Pike160 / 140 Aufbau, Debonair, MT5 + SLX....RAL3024!
> 
> Irgendwer hat doch die Gabel auf 150 getravelt....wie heisst denn das Rockshox Teil, das man dazu braucht?



Airshaft
;-)

Willkommen an Board!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (26. Juli 2016)

Habe in mein 26" Signature jetzt die neue Fox Transfer Sattelstütze mit interner Zugverlegung verbaut. Dazu musste ich natürlich ein Loch ins Sitzrohr bohren, um die Leitung ordentlich zu verlegen. Sieht schön aufgeräumt aus und ich habe jetzt 150mm Absenkung 
Den Dämpfer habe ich auch vor einigen Wochen gewechselt auf den Manitou McLeod. Der funktioniert in dem Rad meiner Meinung nach richtig gut bzw. besser als der original Monarch und das für ca. 180€. Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Hobel.


----------



## klickfisch (3. September 2016)

Kurze Info falls jemand die DT Swiss Steckachse am Heck tauschen möchte:
Entgegen der Aussage auf der Transalp Website ist keine X12 Standard Achse verbaut. 12mm sind es, allerdings ist die Aufnahme nach dem E-Thru Standard (Gewindeinsert rechts).

Ich habe die DT Swiss Achse mit Hebel durch folgende ersetzt: SHIFT UP Steckachse Enduro 12x142mm E-Thru
Spart Gewicht und wirkt aufgeräumt.


----------



## Lantern (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob das Signature eine Bikepark Freigabe hat?
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (9. Oktober 2016)

Hat es meines Wissens. 
Aber egal wie: dort schlägt es sich prima ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lantern (9. Oktober 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Hat es meines Wissens.
> Aber egal wie: dort schlägt es sich prima ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das hört sich schon mal gut an!
Ich überlege meinen Slide XM Rahmen gegen den Signature Rahmen zu tauschen.
Wo im Bikepark bist du so? Ich war bisher im Harz in den Parks und in Winterberg.


----------



## looka (9. Oktober 2016)

Laut Handbuch sind Bikes aus der Kategorie 7 (Enduro und AM) nicht für die regelmäßige und dauerhafte Nutzung im Bikepark vorgesehen. Regelmäßige Sprünge bis 1 m stellen kein Problem dar. 

Ich würde das jetzt nicht als Freigabe bezeichnen. Im Falle eines Rahmenbruchs könnte Transalp sich darauf beziehen. 
Andererseits müssten sie dir nachweisen können, dass du damit im Park warst.


----------



## Chaotixx (9. Oktober 2016)

looka schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch sind Bikes aus der Kategorie 7 (Enduro und AM) nicht für die regelmäßige und dauerhafte Nutzung im Bikepark vorgesehen. Regelmäßige Sprünge bis 1 m stellen kein Problem dar.
> 
> Ich würde das jetzt nicht als Freigabe bezeichnen. Im Falle eines Rahmenbruchs könnte Transalp sich darauf beziehen.
> Andererseits müssten sie dir nachweisen können, dass du damit im Park warst.



1.) das. 
2.) hat man mir und anderen Usern damals noch viel Spaß im Park gewünscht. 
3.) können auf normalen Trails gleich große oder größere Belastungen auftreten. 

Daher gebe ich auf so eine Freigabe nix. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sammy12300 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
wir sind auf der Suche für meine Frau nach einem klassischem Enduro und dabei auch auf das Signature gestoßen.

Jetzt stehen für uns zwei konkrete Fragen im Raum: 1. Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau bei der 160er Wippe bergauf? Sie wünscht sich sitzend einen möglichst ruhigen Hinterbau. Welcher Dämpfer mit Lockout macht sich da am besten?

Gut bei Probefahrten machten das ein Drössiger XRA mit Monarch Debon Air und Lockout, eher schlecht ein Alutech Teibun mit Monarch Plus und Lockout.

Und 2: Sie ist 1,70 mit eher kurzen Beinen (genaues ausmessen haben wir noch nicht gemacht)
16 kommt mir schon fast zu klein vor, während 18 schon fast zu groß von der Geometrie her wirkt.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## klickfisch (15. Oktober 2016)

Zu 1)
Ich fahre den Monarch RC3 Plus (High Volume Luftkammer) auf der Lockout Stufe ist er relativ Wippfrei (etwas wippt es natürlich immer).
@Chaotixx hatte beide getestet und sich für den non Plus entschieden, er wippt wohl noch weniger.

Zu 2)
Ich bin 174cm und habe eine SL von 82/83 cm und fahre den 18 Zoll Rahmen mit 125mm Reverb. Die Reverb ist fast vollständig eingeschoben, also weniger als 1cm nach oben.

Mit 170cm ist wohl eher der 16" Rahmen passend, aber sprich mal mit Transalp am Telefon.
Probefahrt könnte ich in der Nähe von Hanau anbieten.


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Oktober 2016)

Genau. Ich habe beide getestet. Der Monarch Plus ist etwas weicher. Also der Hinterbau ist noch etwas sensibler. 
Der Non-Plus wippt dafür im geschlossenen Zustand eigentlich gar nicht. 
Ist dafür minimal unsensibler. Aber immer noch genug, wie ich finde. 

Für mich ist der Non-Plus der bessere Dämpfer in dem Fall. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sammy12300 (15. Oktober 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen. Das deckt sich auch mit unseren Erfahrungen mit den Dämpfern.


----------



## nolo (16. Oktober 2016)

Hi Sammy, 
sieht bei mir ganz ähnlich aus, 172, ca. 83 Schrittlänge und den 18" gekauft. Die 125er Sattelstütze ist ca. 1.5cm ausgezogen. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad, dennoch ist es eher groß für mich.
Wenn es möglichst wenig wippen soll, solltet ihr von dem Monarch + die Finger lassen, der ist auch geschlossen noch Recht weich.
Allerdings fahre ich die 160er Umlenkung, die ich vermutlich nie ausnutzen werdwe. Mit der jetzigen Erfahrung würde ich eine 140er Umlenkung bestellen.
Die unterdrückt das Wippen bei gleichem Dämpfer stärker.

Viel Spaß beim konfigurieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. Oktober 2016)

Die in der Geo-Tabelle angegebenen Maße für das Transalp Signature II X12 Enduro beziehen sich auf 650B oder 26"?
Würde eine 29"-Pike mit 150mm und ein 29" Vorderrad zum Rahmen passen und wie würde sich die Maße in der Geometrietabelle ändern? Insbesondere würde mich zu Vergleichszwecken die absolute Höhe des Tretlagers interessieren.

Hintergrund: ich suche einen preisgünstigen Teileträger als Ersatz für einen Trailfox29-Rahmen. Ich müsste zwar schweren Herzens ein 650B-Hinterrad kaufen, aber das kann ich vielleicht gerade so verschmerzen...


----------



## Chaotixx (17. Oktober 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die in der Geo-Tabelle angegebenen Maße für das Transalp Signature II X12 Enduro beziehen sich auf 650B oder 26"?
> Würde eine 29"-Pike mit 150mm und ein 29" Vorderrad zum Rahmen passen und wie würde sich die Maße in der Geometrietabelle ändern? Insbesondere würde mich zu Vergleichszwecken die absolute Höhe des Tretlagers interessieren.
> 
> Hintergrund: ich suche einen preisgünstigen Teileträger als Ersatz für einen Trailfox29-Rahmen. Ich müsste zwar schweren Herzens ein 650B-Hinterrad kaufen, aber das kann ich vielleicht gerade so verschmerzen...



Ruf am besten einfach mal an ;-)
Die Winkel werden flacher. Das Tretlager kommt höher. 
Das höhere Tretlager fände ich gut. Einen flacheren Sitzwinkel würde ich nicht haben wollen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## klickfisch (12. Januar 2017)

Ich ergänze mal wieder ein paar technische Infos zum Signature II 160er Enduro, falls mal jemand neue Dämpferbuchsen benötigt oder auf Huber Buschings umsteigen möchte:

1. Einbaumaß der Buchse im vorderen Bereich des Dämpferbodys:
*24,20mm* Einbaubreite – 8mm Innendurchmesser

2. Einbaumaß der Buchse im hinteren Bereich der Kolbenstange (bei der Wippe eingehängt):
*30,00mm* Einbaubreite – 8mm Innendurchmesser

_(Angaben kommen direkt von Arne/Transalp und sind nicht selbst gemessen!)_


----------



## scotty03 (18. April 2017)

Hat einer von euch eine Idee, wie ich die Progression der Revelation 150mm erhöhen kann?
Wenn ich wenig Luft (ca. 50psi) in der Gabel habe rauscht sie mir zu schnell durch, wenn ich den Luftdruck auf 80 PSi erhöhe ist sie mir etwas zu unsensibel im Ansprechverhalten. ich wiege 85kg.
Bei der Formula 35 habe ich dies mit etwas Balistol in der Luftkammer super hinbekommen.
Gruß


----------



## Phippsy (18. April 2017)

Tokens? Oder hast schon alle drin?


----------



## Chaotixx (19. April 2017)

Token in die Luftkammer. Oder  den Druck nicht gleich um 30 PSI erhöhen sondern ZB erstmal nur um 10..?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (19. April 2017)

Lantern schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob das Signature eine Bikepark Freigabe hat?
> VG



Hat auf jeden Fall gut funktioniert und auch alles ausgehalten. War hin und wieder mit dem Siggi in diversen Parks.

https://videos.mtb-news.de/43629/andurow_braunlage


----------



## Chaotixx (19. April 2017)

Meines Wissens nach hat es eine ..
Zumindest hat mir Arne damals viel Spaß dort gewünscht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scotty03 (19. April 2017)

Danke für die Rückinfo. Klar habe ich den Druck langsam erhöht. Die Informationen mit den Token werde ich probieren.


----------



## Chaotixx (20. April 2017)

Das Transalp will hoch hinaus!
Italienische Luft bekommt ihm gut[emoji23]






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BjL (21. Mai 2017)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal wieder ein paar technische Infos zum Signature II 160er Enduro, falls mal jemand neue Dämpferbuchsen benötigt oder auf Huber Buschings umsteigen möchte:
> 
> 1. Einbaumaß der Buchse im vorderen Bereich des Dämpferbodys:
> *24,20mm* Einbaubreite – 8mm Innendurchmesser
> ...



Passt das so? Oder lieber nachmessen?


----------



## klickfisch (21. Mai 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Passt das so? Oder lieber nachmessen?


Passt so, fahre mit diesen Maßen die Huber Buchsen


----------



## BjL (21. Mai 2017)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Passt so, fahre mit diesen Maßen die Huber Buchsen



Danke


----------



## Seebl (24. Mai 2017)

Falls wer eine 160mm Wippe mal ausprobieren mag, habe eine rumliegen. Verkaufen mag ich sie allerdings nicht.

Für die recht glatten Trails hier hat sich der Mix aus 140mm hinten in Kombination mit einer 150mm Manitou Mattoc als Optimum erwiesen. Fährt sich merklich spritziger. Übrigens mit 26" Laufräder. Tretlager kommt nicht zu tief für meine Ansprüche, man muss allerdings etwas auf den SAG achten, aber etwa 25% und ein paar Spacer im Monarch+ HV haben sich als passend erwiesen.


----------



## TheDeep (24. Mai 2017)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand hier den Cane Creek Double Barrel oder RS Vivid Air im Signature II getestet?


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. September 2017)

Wer von euch fährt sein Signature II als 26" Aufbau?
Mir ist mein OneFive0 Rahmen einfach zu kurz, die Größe passt, nur sitze ich noch Lotmessung ca. 3-4 cm zu weit vorne.
Die Pedalachse ist also um diesen Wert hinter der Kniescheibe, was ja in einer Linie sein soll.
Kann aber mit dem Sattel nicht weiter zurück, der ist schon auf Anschlag.

Auf der Suche nach alternativen Rädern, welche mir alle nicht 100% zusagen, bin ich hierauf gestoßen.
Der Rahmen ist ja zu 26" kompatibel.
Wird da ein anders Ausfallende mit geliefert oder wo ist der Unterschied zu 27,5"
Das Tretlager soll ja mit 27,5" schon sehr tief sein, wird das irgendwie für 26" ausgeglichen?

Welche Rahmengröße würde ihr nehmen?
Bin 185 cm groß und ca. 85 cm Schrittlänge

Aufbauplan ist ca. so:
Transalp Signatur II mit 140 mm Federweg

Fox 36 Talas 160-130 mm
Sunrace 11-46 Kassette
32-34 Hope ovales Kettenblatt
Laufräder: ZTR Flow mit DT-Swiss Naben
Bremse vorne: MT5 mit 203 Storm SL
Bremse hinten: MT4 mit 180 Storm SL
Kindshock LEV 125mm
Vorbau: KNC Flyrid 60 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (3. September 2017)

Ich bin mit einer Größe von 181cm und Sl 88cm , den Rahmen in L gefahren .
50er Vorbau und Lenker mit 30er Rise. Ich fand ihn passend. Kleiner hätte ich nicht genommen.
Willst du unbedingt bei 26er bleiben ?  Warum nicht später auf 27,5 gehen ?
Tretlager find ich gegenüber modernen Enduros sogar noch recht Hoch.

Mein Rahmen steht zum Verkauf 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. September 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein neues Rad kaufen.
Aber alle die ich gefunden habe, so in der Preisklasse bis 2700€ müssten erst wieder angepasst (Bremsen, Schaltung) werden.
Da ich mit meinen Komponente so eigentlich zufrieden begann die Suche nach einen Rahmen.

27,5" wird wohl auch mal ein Thema werden, aber wann ist die Frage.

Deinen Rahmen habe ich schon in der Merkliste, L=20"?

Wie würdes du das Fahrverhalten beschreiben?
Brauche was für gemütliche Touren und trotzdem bergab kompromisslos, aber ohne Bikepark.
Nur kleinere 1m Sprünge.


----------



## Seebl (3. September 2017)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt sein Signature II als 26" Aufbau?


Ich.
Im Endeffekt ist es 26'' kompatibel wie sämtliche andere 27,5'' Räder. Tretlager kommt aber m.M.n. nicht zu tief. Aber auch sehr davon abhängig mit wieviel Sag du fährst. Kann dir gerne mal die Tretlagerhöhe im Gesamten messen. Fahre derzeit mal wieder mit 140er Wippe und 160mm vorne. Die letzte Zeit mit 170/160mm (v/h).


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. September 2017)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein neues Rad kaufen.
> Aber alle die ich gefunden habe, so in der Preisklasse bis 2700€ müssten erst wieder angepasst (Bremsen, Schaltung) werden.
> Da ich mit meinen Komponente so eigentlich zufrieden begann die Suche nach einen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Meine Touren liegen immer bei ca. 35-60 km und 900 -1600 Hm .
Da ist alles drin. Bikepark fahre ich nicht. Ich fand das Bike sehr agil , im Uphill gut zu fahren und im Downhill gut zu kontrollieren.
Gerade auf technischen Abfahrten fand ich das Bike sehr gut. 
Komfort durch den relativ sensiblen Hinterbau , ist auf Touren für mich gut gewesen . ( Ich liege bei 78 kg )


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. September 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> Kann dir gerne mal die Tretlagerhöhe im Gesamten messen


Wäre fein.

@cmrlaguna

ich habe mir deine Bilder mal durchgesehen.
Du warst ja überall mit dem Rad.
Welche Scheibengröße bist du hinten gefahren?
Passt die MT4 glaubst, ohne Adapter mit 180er Scheiben?

Wieso hast die Decals entfernt?


----------



## Seebl (3. September 2017)

Die Decals fand ich nicht gerade wertig.
Hinten brauchst du einen +20mm Adapter für eine 180mm Scheibe.

Ich hoffe ich darf auch antworten... 

Hier die Tretlagerhöhe:


 

Mit einer Manitou Mattoc (160mm, 26''), Mavic Crossmax vorne, Speci Purgatory hinten


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. September 2017)

Die Antwort zur Bremse hast du ja schon und die Decals hatte ich entfernt , weil ich mir andere machen lassen wollte.
Hinten 180er Scheibe !!
Da kam nun der neue Rahmen dazwischen.


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. September 2017)

Die Decals bekommst du von TA in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## muckelz (3. September 2017)

Hallo, ich fahren mit SL 84 und 180cm Rahmen M, 160er Hinterbau, 2,5cm spacer und bin total zufrieden. Meine 150mm RS stütze schaut noch 5mm aus dem Sitzrohr raus bei 175mm Pedalen. Talas Gabel macht m.E. Sinn, hab ne 160er Pike dpa. 27.5" Räder. 26" sollte kein Thema sein, kleiner geht immer. Würd ich aber nur machen, um LRS zu recyclen.

Super Rad, überragender Service.

Viele Grüsse,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (4. September 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> .


Wo ist dein Rahmen hin?
Schon verkauft?


----------



## cmrlaguna (4. September 2017)

Du hast Post


----------



## Chaotixx (4. September 2017)

Heute oder morgen wandert ein Signature II Rahmen in schwarz M in den Bikemarkt. 

Mein neues ist abholbereit[emoji7]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. September 2017)

Der L Rahmen würde von der Höhe schon passen.
Habe mir nun meinen alten und den vermeindlich neuen Rahmen im CAD übereinander gelegt.
So gut es halt ging mit den Maßen die ich von meinem gefunden habe (war zum Messen zu faul)
Irgendwie würde ich mit dem Signature noch weiter nach vorne rücken.


@Seebl hast du einen 175er Kurbel?
Kannst du mal bei einer Sitzhöhe von 750 mm vom Tretlager, den horizontalen Abstand zur Pedalachse messen?
Komme da auf 375 mm und da glaube ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Seebl (5. September 2017)

> @Seebl hast du einen 175er Kurbel?
> Kannst du mal bei einer Sitzhöhe von 750 mm vom Tretlager, den horizontalen Abstand zur Pedalachse messen?
> Komme da auf 375 mm und da glaube ich irgendwie nicht.


Das musst du mir mal visualisieren, dann kann ich das gerne machen.

Was bist du denn bisher gefahren? Das Merida in deinem Fotoalbum?
Meinst du beim "nach vorne rücken" die Position zum Pedalieren?


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. September 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal visualisieren, dann kann ich das gerne machen.
> 
> Was bist du denn bisher gefahren? Das Merida in deinem Fotoalbum?
> Meinst du beim "nach vorne rücken" die Position zum Pedalieren?



So wie ich hier sitze ist der Idealzustand, also wirklich bewusst geschaut, dass ganz auf der Sitzfläche bin.

Beim Fahren rutsche tendenziell etwa mit dem Hintern nach vorne, bei langen Touren merke ich dann, dass das den Knien nicht so gut tut.

Dieses Maß meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (5. September 2017)

Sollte das nicht am Sitzwinkel erkennbar sein?!
Der Unterschied wegen des Sattelauszug sollte beim TA auch nicht ansatzweise so groß sein wie z.B. bei einem Propain.
Zudem bezweifle ich, dass der Wert isoliert betrachtet soooo viel aussagt. Sonst sind Welten geometrisch zwischen deinem Alten Rad und dem TA. Mit ein wenig Eingewöhnung sollte es sich deutlich "schöner" fahren lassen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. September 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht am Sitzwinkel erkennbar sein?!
> Der Unterschied wegen des Sattelauszug sollte beim TA auch nicht ansatzweise so groß sein wie z.B. bei einem Propain.
> Zudem bezweifle ich, dass der Wert isoliert betrachtet soooo viel aussagt. Sonst sind Welten geometrisch zwischen deinem Alten Rad und dem TA. Mit ein wenig Eingewöhnung sollte es sich deutlich "schöner" fahren lassen.



Kannst dir die Mühe sparen.
Habe gestern zugeschlagen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. September 2017)

Steuersatz sollte dieser doch auch passen.
https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=60679;menu=1000,2,112;cid[1]=1;mid[507]=1;mid[180]=1;pgc[13436]=13438;pgc[13503]=13507;orderby=4
Bei meinem Rahmen ist das unter Lager zu tauschen und das von Acros mit 40 finde ich etwas überzogen.
Sollten eigentlich ohne weiteres mischbar sein.

Hab mich ehrlich gesagt mit Steuersätzen noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.

Danke!


----------



## Seebl (6. September 2017)

Habe auch einen 10er CC verbaut. Die sind absolut in Ordnung und kommen mit geschlitztem Konus.
Kann dir aber gerade nicht sagen ob du einen ZS55 oder ZS56 brauchst...


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. September 2017)

Also lt.cmrlaguna ein ZS56
Aber danke für ein Feedback


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. September 2017)

Ja ,laut Arne


----------



## Chaotixx (6. September 2017)

Nach schönen Jahren mit dem Signature bin ich gewechselt. 
Sehr geile Farbe. Freue mich schon auf die erste Tour. 

Muss die Tage aber erst noch fertig gebaut werden. 

Neue Schaltzüge, Griffe, Schaltung einstellen usw..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mein Transalp Trekking bleibt aber bei mir ;-)










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. September 2017)

Welche Farbe würdet ihr für die Decals nehmen?
Griffe und Pedale bleiben erst mal in Rot.

Von daher würde sich das anbieten, nur so ein Schriftzug der sich im Hintergrund hält hat auch was.

Gabel muss ich erst mal wirken lassen, vielleicht passt weiß ja ganz gut.
Sonst muss ich sie eben pulvern lassen.

Edit: Rahmenfarbe ist RAL 7024


----------



## cmrlaguna (6. September 2017)

Fehl


mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Welche Farbe würdet ihr für die Decals nehmen?
> Griffe und Pedale bleiben erst mal in Rot.
> 
> Von daher würde sich das anbieten, nur so ein Schriftzug der sich im Hintergrund hält hat auch was.
> ...



Fehlt da nicht der Hinweis auf die Rahmenfarbe  
Ich würde erstmal aufbauen und dann entscheiden .

Grüße , Roland


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. September 2017)

Die Wartezeit etwas genutzt und Gimp gequält.
So schlecht sieht es mit der weißen Gabel gar nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (18. September 2017)

So, nach ein paar kleinen Rückschlägen, Schraube der Klemmschalle der MT5 verloren und die Beläge beim Bremsenentlüften versaut, konnte ich heute endlich mal mein neues Gerät austesten.

Fährt sich noch etwas ungewohnt mit dem langen Radstand, bzw. ist der Dämpfer noch nicht optimal eingestellt, aber sonst absolut zufrieden.
Was natürlich sofort auffällt, das 1 Kg weniger das der Rahmen hat.
Falls es wen interessiert er hat 2890 g

So sieht es jetzt mal aus.













Finde es passt farblich ganz gut zusammen.
Mit dem Akku fürs Licht muss ich mir noch was überlgen.
Leider geht er unten nicht rein, weil das Kabel zu kurz ist.


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. September 2017)

Das sind aber ganz schön viele Spacer . Hast du so überhaupt richtig Druck auf dem Vorderrad ?
Den Spanner der Achse Hinten , nach Hinten oder Oben drehen !! 
So bleibt der gerne an Ästen hängen
Farblich passt doch . 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## hardtails (18. September 2017)

ist das dein ex?


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. September 2017)

Ja


----------



## mpirklbauer (19. September 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Das sind aber ganz schön viele Spacer


Viele nicht, nur zwei, dafür hohe.

Das Feintuning komm ja noch, ich wollte einfach mal fahren.

Aja, weils mir gerade einfällt.
Kann es sein, dass beim Steuersatz irgendwie ein Scheibe zwischen der Gabelführung und der Abdeckung rein muss?
Ich habe da jetzt mal einen ganz niedrigen Spacer verwendet, da meiner Meinung nach die Gefahr besteht, dass das sich raus arbeitet.


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. September 2017)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Farblich passt doch


Was sagst du, Decals in weiß.
Finde es so etwas nackt.


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. September 2017)

Ich würde jedenfalls keinen weiteren rot Ton dazu nehmen.
Wenn überhaupt , dann weiß.


----------



## klickfisch (5. Oktober 2017)

Hat zufällig jemand die Lager bereits gewechselt?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind es alles Standardlager und ich finde den Preis von 29,90€ bei Transalp für die 10 Lager etwas hoch.
Würde sie mir als dementsprechend eher woanders besorgen. Falls jemand die Bezeichnungen hat wäre das klasse.

Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Oktober 2017)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die Lager bereits gewechselt?
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind es alles Standardlager und ich finde den Preis von 29,90€ bei Transalp für die 10 Lager etwas hoch.
> Würde sie mir als dementsprechend eher woanders besorgen. Falls jemand die Bezeichnungen hat wäre das klasse.
> ...



Gewechselt nicht, aber wenn du keine guten Beziehungen zu einem Lagerhersteller hast geht der Preis für das Set durchaus in Ordnung.
So kleine Lager lassen sich die Händler gut bezahlen.

Habe mal für ein Lager mit 4mm Innendurchmesser 18€ bezahlt und das schon mit Firmenrabatt.
Leider hatten es unser Lagerlieferanten nicht lagern, sonst hätte ich es gratis bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Maße kann ich dir nicht geben. Aber wenn du sie hast, melde dich bei mir. Habe einen guten Shop gefunden mit guten Preisen. 

Für eine Hopes sollte das Set hinten (5 Lager) 49,90€ kosten. Für das gleiche Geld habe ich die Lager für vorne und hinten bekommen..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## muckelz (5. Oktober 2017)

Also, ohne Gewehr:
Schwinge 6803 RS 2x
Horst link 6800 RS 4x
Wippe 6901 RS 2x
Beidseitige Kunststoffdichtungen.

Den Preis von TA find ich fair. Würde aber, egal ob von TA oder von Skf immer die Dichtungen wegmachen (stecknadel) und die Lager mit fett schmieren. Je nachdem machen Lager mit erhöhtem Spiel Sinn, kommt drauf an, wie eng die Lagersitze sind, und wie gut die neuen Lager laufen. 
Grüsse, Jan


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2017)

muckelz schrieb:


> immer die Dichtungen wegmachen (stecknadel) und die Lager mit fett schmieren


Warum sollte man gedichtet Lager, die vom Hersteller schon mi Fett geschmiert sind, aufmachen und noch mal schmieren?

Auszug von der SKF- Homepage


> *Schmierfette für abgedichtete Lager*
> Beidseitig abgedichtete Lager sind auf Lebensdauer geschmiert und gelten als praktisch wartungsfrei. Sie werden in Abhängigkeit von der Lagerreihe mit unterschiedlichen Schmierfetten befüllt.



Würde schauen das du 2RSH bekommst, die sind gegen das Eindringen von Wasser beständiger, bei gleicher Reibung


----------



## muckelz (6. Oktober 2017)

Naja, besonders viel Fett ist da normalerweise nicht drin.
SKF geht ja auch davon aus, dass die Lager sich ab und zu drehen, so mit 10000upm, was bei Hinterbaulagern nicht der Fall ist....
Grüsse, Jan


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2017)

Wenn kein Schmutz rein kommt, reicht die Menge an Fett durchaus aus.
Bin mir sicher, dass man durch heraus nehmen und wieder einsetzten der Dichtscheiben mehr "Schaden" anrichtet als es hilft.

Aber wer des anbedingt machen will, sollte sich informieren welcher Fett drinnen ist und ob sich das das man verwenden will damit auch verträgt.
Es geht hier aber nicht nur um das Basisöl, auch Aditive können sich nicht verträgen und das Fett kaputt machen.
Dann war der ganz Spaß sinnlos.

Oder man wäscht die Lager ordentlich aus und befüllt sie dann neu.
So gibts auch kein Problem.


----------



## Seebl (6. Oktober 2017)

Ist das Schaltauge des X12 ein "Standard"-Teil oder was spezifisches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (6. Oktober 2017)

muckelz schrieb:


> Würde aber, egal ob von TA oder von Skf immer die Dichtungen wegmachen (stecknadel) und die Lager mit fett schmieren.



Bekommst Du nie wieder so dicht wie im Orginal. Bei guten Lagern (SKF) ist die Fettmenge berechnet. Zuviel Fett erhöhter Wiederstand, erhöhte Temperatur im Betrieb. Okay bei einer mehr oder weniger statischen Belastung beim Fully ist das vernachlässigbar und ein Kugellager eh nicht das Lager der Wahl. Trotzdem würde ich es nicht öffnen.


----------



## Chaotixx (6. Oktober 2017)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Bekommst Du nie wieder so dicht wie im Orginal. Bei guten Lagern (SKF) ist die Fettmenge berechnet. Zuviel Fett erhöhter Wiederstand, erhöhte Temperatur im Betrieb. Okay bei einer mehr oder weniger statischen Belastung beim Fully ist das vernachlässigbar und ein Kugellager eh nicht das Lager der Wahl. Trotzdem würde ich es nicht öffnen.



Wieso sollte man es nicht mehr so dicht bekommen?
Die Dichtung "steckt" nur drin. Wenn man sie vorsichtig raushebelt passiert da meiner Meinung nach nichts..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich halte es für vergebene Mühe.
Einfach einbauen und wieder fahren.


----------



## klickfisch (16. Oktober 2017)

Folgende 10 Lager sind im Signature II verbaut:
4x 6800 2RS
2x 6901 2RS
2x 6900 2RS
2x 6803 2RS
Habe sie trotz Beschriftung auch vermessen - die Werte passen


----------



## ingo/o (2. November 2017)

Hallo,
plane mir ein Transalp Signature II Team X12 Trailfully mit 120mm Federweg aufzubauen.
Daher würden mich eure Erfahrungs- bzw. Zufriedenheitsberichte interessieren.

Danke vorab und Grüße
Ingo


----------



## Chaotixx (2. November 2017)

ingo/o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> plane mir ein Transalp Signature II Team X12 Trailfully mit 120mm Federweg aufzubauen.
> Daher würden mich eure Erfahrungs- bzw. Zufriedenheitsberichte interessieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ingo,
ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Ich bin es als Enduro gefahren. Also mit 160mm FW.
Der Hinterbau war im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Bikes antriebsneutral, hat sich unter starkem Kettenzug jedoch leicht in den Federweg gezogen.
Er war progressiv genug um keine Durchschläge zu bekommen, hat aber trotzdem sensibel angesprochen.

Meins steht in schwarz und Größe "M" die Tage im Bikemarkt, weil ich nach 3 Jahren einfach mal etwas neues wollte.
Der Rahmen selbst hat zwar 160mm, aber für wenig Geld bekommt man die Wippe zum Umbauen.
Wenn du Interesse hast, schreib mir doch einfach eine kurze PN- dann gibt es mehr Infos.

VG
Alex


----------



## ingo/o (2. November 2017)

Hi Alex,
danke für die Antwort und auch das Angebot.
Ich brauche allerdings Größe L
Das heißt Du hattest also keine nennenswerten Probleme mit dem Rad und warst rundum zufrieden?
Ich habe noch 3 andere Bikes und will was mit wenig Federweg zum Kilometer schrubben


----------



## Chaotixx (2. November 2017)

Ich hatte keine nennenswerte Probleme, welche sich auf den Rahmen zurückführen lassen.
Auch der Service von TA war aus meiner Sicht immer super Klasse.


----------



## mpirklbauer (2. November 2017)

Habs jetzt seit einer Weile im Einsatz.
Bin absolut zufrieden.
Hab es mit der 140mm Wippe ,160 mm Gabel und 26" Laufrädern aufgebaut.
Passt perfekt.
Würde es nicht mehr her geben.

Auch den ersten groben Sturz hat es ohne Schaden überstanden.
Der Helm nicht.


----------



## Seebl (17. November 2017)

Hat jemand mal ausprobiert was der Rahmen so an Reifenfreiheit hat? Passt sowas mit 30mm Innenweite und 2.6 (bzw. welche 2.6)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klickfisch (17. November 2017)

Fahre 25mm Innenbreite und hatte sowohl den "alten" Continental Trail King 2,4" sowie einen Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5" WT im Hinterbau.
Mehr passt definitiv nicht und beim 2,5er Minion sollte es auch nicht zu matschig sein, sonst schleift es am Hinterbau.


----------



## Seebl (29. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie kommen mir da ein paar Elemente am Rahmen durchaus bekannt vor:
https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-evol-frame-and-rear-shock/


Und seit wann hat das Sig. in M knapp 440mm Reach?


----------



## klickfisch (29. Dezember 2017)

Was verwundert dich denn? Oder warst du der Annahme, dass Transalp die Bikes in Hamburg selbst schweißt?
Der Rahmen kommt von Alfton Bikes bzw. FUNG TIEN ELECTRIC CO., LTD. (einfach mal googeln) und wurde wahrscheinlich nach den ein oder anderen Wünschen von Transalp noch angepasst.

Der von der verlinkte ist nun ein Update der Asiaten auf die modernen Standards (int. Kabelführung, Metrischer Dämpfer, etc.).


----------



## Seebl (29. Dezember 2017)

Nichts wundert mich, war nur eine Mitteilung was ich durch Zufall gefunden habe und eine romantische Vorstellung bezüglich der Herkunft habe ich auch keine. 
Aber danke für die Infos.


----------



## mpirklbauer (29. Dezember 2017)

So eine interne Kabelführung würde mir schon gefallen.
Aber so wie es jetzt gelöst ist, kann ich damit auch gut leben.


----------



## Seebl (6. Januar 2018)

Mein Signature II Rahmen (Gr. M in Raw) sucht einen neuen Besitzer. 140 und 160mm Wippe sind vorhanden. Also falls Interesse besteht meldet euch!

Heute Abend oder morgen früh findet es dann seinen Weg in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Transalp Signature Rahmen zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich nur zwei Fragen.

Welches Dämpfer Maß hat der Dämpfer bei 160mm?

Welchen Tune hat der Dämpfer?

Danke schonmal


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. April 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Transalp Signature Rahmen zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich nur zwei Fragen.
> 
> ...


 Einbaumaß ist 200mm.
Tune, der Dämpfer ist speziell auf den Rahmen abgestimmt.
Zumindest schreiben die das so auf der Homepage


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Einbaumaß ist 200mm.
> Tune, der Dämpfer ist speziell auf den Rahmen abgestimmt.
> Zumindest schreiben die das so auf der Homepage



Hi 

Ich würde halt gerne alle Teile von meinem jetzigen Bike übernehmen. Ich hab ein RS Monarch Plus 200x57 Tune M/L. Einbau Maß würde ja schonmal passen wenn der Tune auch passt wäre das perfekt.

Allgemein seid ihr alle zufrieden mit dem Bike bzw mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (18. April 2018)

Willst du einen neuen bei TA kaufen ?
Dann ist der Dämpfer immer dabei  oder hast du mit Arne gesprochen und kaufst den Rahmen ohne ?

Grüße, Roland


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Willst du einen neuen bei TA kaufen ?
> Dann ist der Dämpfer immer dabei  oder hast du mit Arne gesprochen und kaufst den Rahmen ohne ?
> 
> Grüße, Roland



Ich würde ein neuen kaufen. Ich würde gerne mein Monarch Plus weiter fahren deswegen die Frage nach dem Tune. In der Bilder Galerie fährt einer auch den Rahmen mit einem Monarch Plus.


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. April 2018)

Den gab es so am Anfang zu kaufen. Der Rahmen neigt je nach Gewicht vom Fahrer , mit dem + Dämpfer zum wippen. Arne verbaut den nur noch bei leichten Fahrern.


----------



## Seebl (18. April 2018)

Maß ist 200x57, Tune ist M Druckstufe und L Zugstufe. Luftkammer hatte ich bei 160mm eine High Volume komplett mit Spacern voll. Ich schau nochmal nach ob ich nicht DS und ZS vertauscht habe.


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Den gab es so am Anfang zu kaufen. Der Rahmen neigt je nach Gewicht vom Fahrer , mit dem + Dämpfer zum wippen. Arne verbaut den nur noch bei leichten Fahrern.



Achso ok. Ich wiege mit Klamotten und Rucksack schätzungsweise 88kg. Mal schauen vielleicht rufe ich die einfach mal an. Was man so hört sind die ja sehr freundlich und Kooperativ.


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Maß ist 200x57, Tune ist M Druckstufe und L Zugstufe. Luftkammer hatte ich bei 160mm eine High Volume komplett mit Spacern voll. Ich schau nochmal nach ob ich nicht DS und ZS vertauscht habe.



Cool dann würde es ja passen. Ich hab mein Monarch Plus jetzt auch schon auf Debon Air umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (18. April 2018)

Das sind sie. 
Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du denn?
Ich stelle meinen die Tage in den Bikemarkt. Ist Größe M. In Schwarz. ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Das sind sie.
> Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du denn?
> Ich stelle meinen die Tage in den Bikemarkt. Ist Größe M. In Schwarz. ...
> 
> ...



Ich bräuchte ein 20 Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## Chaotixx (18. April 2018)

Ah okay. Nein, das ist ein 18er..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seebl (18. April 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Cool dann würde es ja passen. Ich hab mein Monarch Plus jetzt auch schon auf Debon Air umgebaut.


Könnte sein, dass du die Positivkammer verkleinern solltest. Meines Empfinden nach hatte der M+ zu wenig DS, ein M/M sollte mehr oder weniger passen.


----------



## SkeenRider (18. April 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass du die Positivkammer verkleinern solltest. Meines Empfinden nach hatte der M+ zu wenig DS, ein M/M sollte mehr oder weniger passen.



Gut das würde ich dann noch nach meinem Geschmack abstimmen. 
Ich rufe die Tage mal bei denen an und frag ob ich auch ein Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bekomme wenn der Monarch+ in dem Rahmen funktioniert.


----------



## muckelz (21. April 2018)

Der Debonair hat original einen M/F tune.
Gegenfrage: wie dührt ihr den Schaltungszug am tretlager/Kette vorbei? Könnt ihr ein paar Bilder Posten?


----------



## Seebl (21. April 2018)

muckelz schrieb:


> Der Debonair hat original einen M/F tune.
> Gegenfrage: wie dührt ihr den Schaltungszug am tretlager/Kette vorbei? Könnt ihr ein paar Bilder Posten?


Ich hatte es mit einem Kabelbinder um die iscg gelöst... Knapp ist es aber immer noch.

Und das ist eine M/L Tune. F sollte für Firm bei der Plattform stellen. Im offenen Modus (das soll das offene Schloss darstellen) hat er eine L Druckstufe. Also das Tune wie bei meinem M+ HV.


----------



## cmrlaguna (21. April 2018)

Bei mir auch Kabelbinder. Nicht ganz fest gezogen, so das die Leitung sich bewegen kann.


----------



## scotty03 (21. April 2018)

mit Kabelbinder, funktioniert super. Gruß


----------



## muckelz (21. April 2018)

Danke für die Info mit dem tune, man lernt nie aus...
Mit dem Kabelbinder am iscg, führt ihr die Leitung dann über oder unters Tretlager?
Bei mir liegt sie einfach auf dem Tretlager, ist aber nach 2,5 Jahren so gut wie durchgescheuert.
Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (21. April 2018)

Ich habe sie unterm Tretlager durchgezogen und recht locker hängen lassen.
So wie auf dem Bild oben würde ich Angst haben, dass es gequetscht wird


----------



## sanwald81 (22. April 2018)

Ich habe mir dafür mal ein kleines Teil aus Alu gemacht und an die ISCG Aufnahme geschraubt.


----------



## muckelz (24. April 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal mit schraube im iscg und kabelbinder für etwas Abstand gesorgt...nicht ideal aber besser als nix.


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. April 2018)

Ihr fahrt mit Umwerfer?
Wie Retro !


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. Mai 2018)

Welche Gabel würdet ihr mir für Transalp empfehlen.
Also was passt eurer Meinung nach am besten zum originalen Dämpfer?
Wippe habe ich die 140er verbaut.
Meine Federgabel hat jetzt 160 mm, steht aber relativ tief im Federweg.

Da von meinen alten Sachen ein paar Dinge weg kommen, geht sich wohl gleich eine andere gebrauchte Gabel aus.

Rein vom Gefühl her eine 160er Pike mit DualPosition.
Wobei ich selten die Absenkung der meiner aktuellen Talas benutze.
Wie sieht es bei euch so aus.

Was habt ihr verbaut?

Danke!


----------



## muckelz (7. Mai 2018)

Pike 160 mit Absenkung.
Zuviel Federweg vorne geht meiner Meinung nach nicht, und Absenkung hilft bei steilen Stücken.... Meine Frau hat jetzt die 140er Wippe mit 160er Pike und hat sich noch nicht beschwert...der Stack ist eh nicht so hoch, da hilft jeder cm Höhe....


----------



## scotty03 (7. Mai 2018)

Nimm die Pike, ich habe die Revelation, bergab fehlt ihr die Performance


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Mai 2018)

Bei einer 150mm wo auf dem Standrohren auch 160 mm steht, muss man die Feder tauschen um auf 160 zu kommen.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Mai 2018)

Da sind sogenannte Air Shaft drin. Die kannst du tauschen. 
Ich fahre eine 160er DPA und nutze die Absenkung oft . 160er Wippe verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Mai 2018)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Da sind sogenannte Air Shaft drin. Die kannst du tauschen.
> Ich fahre eine 160er DPA und nutze die Absenkung oft . 160er Wippe verbaut.


Wusste gar nicht das du wieder eines hast.
Gefällt mir gut in schwarz.


----------



## fliege1 (8. Mai 2018)

160 Pike DPA, hinten 140 mm.
Für mich reicht's


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Mai 2018)

Habt ihr grad eure Schaftlängen im Kopf?
Habe eine gefunden aber da ist der Schaft nur 175 mm, wird wohl etwas knapp mit 130 mm Steuerrohrlänge.

Sonst nicht so schlimm, dann messe ich bei mir Zuhause mal nach.


----------



## scotty03 (8. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ist er Ca. 180mm, habe über dem Vorbau noch ein 10mm Spacer


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Mai 2018)

Da ich die Front gerne etwas höher habe sind mir die im Bikemarkt fast zu kurz.
Die haben alle um die 175mm


----------



## cmrlaguna (8. Mai 2018)

Bei mir etwas über 180mm . Bontrager Vorbau + Acros Steuersatz mit Anschlag + null Spacer = kein Platz mehr für Spacer !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Mai 2018)

Hab mal nachgemessen.
Im Vergleich zu euch ist meine Front recht hoch.


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Mai 2018)

Hat wer den Vergleich alte also bis 2017 und neu also 2018er Modell von der Pike?
Die neue gibts leider nur mehr als Boost Varianten und da gibt keinen ordentlichen Umbausatz für meine 240er Naben


----------



## Fettmull (17. Mai 2018)

Passt die Zusammenstellung etwa?


27,5er MTB Fully Konfigurator - Touren, Trail, All Mountain, Enduro - 650B

*Rahmengröße:* 18" - 46,00cm
*Rahmenfarbtyp:* Matt eloxiert
*Rahmendekor:* Schwarz
*Anzahl Rahmenfarben:* Einfarbig
*Rahmenfarbe:* Schwarz
*Griffe - Acros - A-Grip Schraubgriffe:* Acros A-Grip - Schwarze Lock Ringe
*Pedale:* Ohne Pedalsatz
*Farbe der Spacer:* Gravity-9 - schwarz eloxiert
*Vorbaulänge:* 50mm
*Vorbau:* Gravity-9 - Steep Face Enduro - 7050 Alu
*Federgabeltyp:* Rock Shox - PIKE RCT3 Solo Air + Lock Out - 140mm - 15mm Steckachse
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox - Monarch RT3 Debon Air HV - Special Tuned
*Laufradsätze:* DT Swiss - M1900 Spline - Felgeninnenbreite 22.5mm
*Bremsscheiben:* 203 / 180mm
*Spacer:* Gravity-9 - Spacer Alu 2x10mm
*Hinterrad Reifen:* Continental - X King Faltreifen – 2,4“ Breite
*Vorderrad Reifen:* Continental - X King Faltreifen – 2,4“ Breite
*Lenker:* Gravity-9 - Elevation Riser - 15mm Rise - 2014 Alu - 720mm Breite - 9° Backsweep
*Sattel:* Selle Italia - X1 Herren - schwarz
*Bremsen:* Magura - MT5 Scheibenbremse 
*Rahmenfederweg:* 140mm
*Steuersatz:* Acros - Ai-SX22 Tapered schwarz eloxiert - industriegelagert
*Lagerabdeckungen:* Schwarz eloxiert
*Sattelklemme:* Gravity-9 - Squeeze Lock - schwarz eloxiert 
*Sattelstütze:* Rock Shox - Reverb Stealth + Lenkerschalter - 150mm Verstellbereich- 440mm Länge
*Antriebsgruppe:* Sram GX Eagle Gruppe 1x12-fach - 32 Zähne mit GX Eagle X-Horizon Schaltwerk - Kassette 10-50 Zähne

Bin 1,78 m groß, Schrittlänge 78 cm und Armlänge etwa 78 cm. Von der Geometrie wäre ich eher an einer Rahmengröße M interessiert.
Habe einfach mal durcheinander geklickt und bin mir nur bei der Antriebsgruppe und Rahmengröße sicher, beim Rest weiß ich nicht, ob das zu meiner Geometrie kongruent ist.

Grüße, Fettmull.


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Mai 2018)

Ich persönlich würde vorne mindestens 150, eher 160mm nehmen.
Fahre grad die Kombi und bin damit höchst zufrieden.
So kann man vorne etwas wenig Luftdruck fahren und hat genug Restfederweg.

Reverb, ich würde hier eine mechanische Stütze nehmen, also Kindshock.
Die von OneUp ist ein interessante Option.
Zumindest recht preiswert


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Mai 2018)

Hier noch der Link zur OneUp Sattelstütze

https://www.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/dropper


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. Mai 2018)

Fettmull schrieb:


> Passt die Zusammenstellung etwa?
> 
> 
> 27,5er MTB Fully Konfigurator - Touren, Trail, All Mountain, Enduro - 650B
> ...



Hi
Die Frage ist doch eher , was willst du damit fahren ? 
Ich würde zur 160er Gabel greifen , passt mit der 140er Wippe .
Mir wäre der Lenker zu schmal , die Reifen zu schlecht und bei der Bremse mag ich die Griff Ergonomie nicht.
Der Sattel , die Griffe , Laufräder , nu ja 
Reverb  
Aber das ist alles mein persöhnlicher Geschmack !!
Die Rahmengröße sollte gut passen . 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## endhirn (23. Juli 2018)

Hi,
ich hoffe die versammelte Signature II Gemeinde kann mir weiterhelfen...
Bei mir steht der Wechsel der Dämpferbuchsen an, aber ich habe bisher keinerlei Infos zum Anzugsdrehmoment der Dämpferbolzen finden können. Hat hier jemand vielleicht schon mal diese Info bei Transalp-Bikes eingeholt?
Vielen Dank!

Grüße
endhirn


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. Juli 2018)

endhirn schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hoffe die versammelte Signature II Gemeinde kann mir weiterhelfen...
> Bei mir steht der Wechsel der Dämpferbuchsen an, aber ich habe bisher keinerlei Infos zum Anzugsdrehmoment der Dämpferbolzen finden können. Hat hier jemand vielleicht schon mal diese Info bei Transalp-Bikes eingeholt?
> Vielen Dank!
> ...



Also ich nehme immer 6 Nm, das reicht alle mal.
Etwas Schraubensicherung gegen das Losprellen und gut ist.


----------



## endhirn (26. Juli 2018)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Also ich nehme immer 6 Nm, das reicht alle mal.
> Etwas Schraubensicherung gegen das Losprellen und gut ist.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hatte für beide Bolzen auch 6Nm genommen.
Parallel habe ich auch mal bei Transalp-Bikes nachgefragt und und heute die Antwort erhalten, dass das Anzugsmoment für die beiden Bolzen der Dämpferbefestigung 11Nm beträgt.
Mit den 6Nm lagen wir also "etwas" daneben.


----------



## sanwald81 (26. Juli 2018)

Wobei die 11Nm für einen 4er Inbus deutlich zuviel sind. Bei mir hat's den Inbus schon mit 10Nm fast rund gedreht. Ich habe die Schrauben deshalb schon gegen Torx getauscht. Der verträgt das deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (26. Juli 2018)

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich die 11Nm wohl nicht nehmen werde. Ab 9Nm fühlt es sich schon nicht mehr wirklich gut an.
Ich wollte nur die offizielle Information auch hier zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. Juli 2018)

endhirn schrieb:


> Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich die 11Nm wohl nicht nehmen werde. Ab 9Nm fühlt es sich schon nicht mehr wirklich gut an.
> Ich wollte nur die offizielle Information auch hier zur Verfügung stellen.


Darum 6 Nm und Loctite.
Fragt mich aber jetzt nicht welches, habs grad ned im Kopf.
Aber glaub es die mittelfeste Schraubensicherung


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. Juli 2018)

Ich habe immer nur einen Imbus und eine kleine Ratsche benutzt , sonst nichts.
Da hat sich nie was gelöst. Nach Fest kommt Ab


----------



## Slava (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich komme aus Weißrussland. Deutsch Ich weiß nicht, dass ich über Google Übersetzer schreibe. In welchem Jahr ist dieser Fahrradrahmen? Bei mir jetzt TREK Fuel 6 2013 muss man umsteigen Transalp Signature 2 ?
Danke für den Rat


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juli 2018)

Wie "muß man umsteigen Transalp Signature 2"? Bist Du doch schon, da steht doch Dein Rad, oder!?


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Juli 2018)

Slava schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus Weißrussland. Deutsch Ich weiß nicht, dass ich über Google Übersetzer schreibe. In welchem Jahr ist dieser Fahrradrahmen? Bei mir jetzt TREK Fuel 6 2013 muss man umsteigen Transalp Signature 2 ?
> Danke für den Rat


Try it in englisch.
Maybe that is easier for you


----------



## Slava (27. Juli 2018)

I have a Trek fuel 6 2013. I want to change the frame because I think its old. 
Frame Signature 2 better then Trek  ??


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Juli 2018)

Old doesn´t mean that´s bad.
If your are happy keep it.
It seems to be in a good condition, so would not change.


----------



## Pierrenzius (1. September 2018)

Hey,
derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Enduro. Das Signature Enduro reizt mich sehr. Weiß jemand ob es eine Bikepark-Freigabe seitens Transalp hat und wie es mit der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens und der Gelenke, Lager usw aussieht? Ich hab hier schon von Rissen im Hinterbau hinter dem Tretlager gelesen - Hat man das in den Griff bekommen? Wie ist der Service wenn es um Crash Replacement bzw. um gebrochene Rahmen(-teile) geht?

Ansonsten würde ich auf meine Wunschkomponenten verzichten, und lieber ne Bikeschmiede wählen wo oben gefragtes besser bzw. besser gehandhabt wird zugunsten der Ausstattung.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gracedash (1. September 2018)

Es gibt ein paar Berichte über gebrochene kettenstreben, die dann anstandslos getauscht worden sind. Ich habe bis dato keine probleme und ich schone mein Rad nicht


----------



## BjL (1. September 2018)

Die Kettenstreben sind geändert worden, halten jetzt.
Ich bin regelmässig im Park, keine Probleme


----------



## Pierrenzius (2. September 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!

Wie würdet ihr die Rahmengeo beschreiben? Ist sie konkurrenzfähig mit den großen "Premiummarken"? Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau wenn es bergauf geht?

Grüße


----------



## Gracedash (2. September 2018)

Ich kann leider zur geo nicht soviel sagen, es ist mein erstes Fully nach einem hardtail. Das sitzrohr ist allerdings altmodisch lang. Dennoch passt bei mir gerade so eine variostütze mit 150 mm hub rein. Ich selbst bin 184 cm groß mit schrittlänge von 84 cm und 175 mm Kurbel.
im wiegetritt merkt man schon ein wippen aber wenn man die Plattform reinhaut ist ruhe


----------



## cmrlaguna (2. September 2018)

Bei dem Rahmen stellt sich doch eher die Frage , was hat man damit vor ?
Ich bin mit meinen beiden locker über 150 tsd . Höhenmeter gefahren. Mit 160er Wippe . 
Je kleiner der Gang am Berg wird , umso mehr beruhigt sich der Hinterbau. Ich bin immer im offenen Modus gefahren.
Zum Teil Rampen mit deutlich über 25 % . Im DH konnte ich mit allen anderen " Modernen " Bikes locker mithalten.
Es ist nicht ganz so lang und das Tretlager ist nicht so tief wie bei vielen jetzt. Hat seine Vor und Nachteile.
Verblockt am Berg eher die besser. Das merke ich an meinem Santa . Setzte öfter mit dem Pedal auf.
Gewicht ist super , nur Elox würde ich nicht mehr nehmen . Pulver lässt sich besser reinigen und ist nicht so schnell Vermackt.
Der Service ist übrigens Super  Arne hat immer ein offenes Ohr !!

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Pierrenzius (2. September 2018)

@Gracedash Fährst du den Rahmen in 20" oder 21,5"? Kann mich mit deinen Maßen relativ gut indentifizieren 

@cmrlaguna Im Prinzip hab ich damit alles vor. Ich suche ein überwiegend agiles, und dennoch schnelles Enduro. Weshalb ich mich diesmal auch für 27,5 entscheiden werde. Das Bike soll bei mir zuhause nen bisschen zum trainieren für Trickserei herhalten oder mal den Bikepark-Besuch wegbügeln. Das was ich in Zukunft anstrebe ist es eigentlich hin und wieder nen paar Rennen mitzufahren. Da mir die Möglichkeit in den nächsten Monaten geboten ist auch mal mit dem Auto rumzukarren.

Zur Zeit schrubb ich nur noch Kilometer mit dem Fitnessbike nachdem ich ernsthafte Probleme mit meinem ZEG Cross-Country Rad bekommen hab. Hab mich dagegen entschieden dieses Rad erneut zu "renovieren", weil die Qualität vom Rahmen unter aller Sau war und die Gabel auch nicht das Wahre.


Möchte halt hauptsächlich nen soliden Rahmen als Plattform bis ich denn dann mal selbst arbeite - ist halt als Schüler immer schwierig groß Geld zu verdienen. Also sag ich mir das es beispielsweise kein Santa werden muss... (wobei die Rahmen schon echt sehr geil sind)

Bin aber auch nen Stück weit überfordert, weil es viel zu viel ansehnliche Bike gibt ^^

Grüße,
Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (2. September 2018)

Bist Du bis dato "nur" CC gefahren?


----------



## Pierrenzius (2. September 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bist Du bis dato "nur" CC gefahren?



Ja, die Umgebung des Sees hier in der Nähe und das Umland bieten tolle Möglichkeiten viel mit nem CC zu machen. Bin dann jährlich hier auch das Rennen mitgefahren - kam halt nicht weit zu Veranstaltungen ohne Auto. Jetzt wo so einzelne Probleme auftraten hab ich mich dazu entschlossen nicht weiter in dieses Rad zu investieren und die Disziplin zu wechseln um meinen Horizont zu erweitern. Mit Führerschein komm ich dann auch mal etwas weiter weg, und da mich das Enduro fahren am meisten interessiert bzw packt und ich mir eine verspieltere Fahrtechnik antrainieren möchte.

Wenn mein angebrochener Mittelfuß sich erholt hat, werde ich mich mal an nen Händler wenden um mal auf nem 27,5er rumzuleiern. Vielleicht wird es ja dann doch nen Rad vom Händler, wenn der Preis stimmt.

Bis dato find ich aber das Angebot von Transalp mit am Besten


----------



## Gracedash (3. September 2018)

Ich fahr nen 20 Zoll Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau und das passt


----------



## Pierrenzius (3. September 2018)

Gracedash schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen 20 Zoll Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau und das passt



Alles klar, danke für deine Infos


----------



## chost (7. Januar 2019)

Falls jemand einen signature 2 am Rahmen zu veräußern hat bitte melden, Größe m ab Modelljahr 2017 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Vogward (13. Januar 2019)

Moin,
mein XL Rahmen in Ral 5018 steht im Bikemarkt. Habe ihn nach Aufbau keine 10 Mal bewegt, da mir mein Hardtail doch reicht.


----------



## chost (18. Januar 2019)

Rahmen ist gefunden, Danke an @cmrlaguna
Eine Frage an die von euch die eine Sram Kurbel verbaut haben,
habe eine x1 mit direkt Mount Blatt, welche Art Blatt brauche ich,0,3 oder 6mm Offset??
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## cmrlaguna (18. Januar 2019)

Hast ja kein Boost. 0,3 sollte passen 
Grüße


----------



## chost (19. Januar 2019)

Dankeschön 
Sind 6 mm Offset, hab mal bei ta angerufen 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (23. Januar 2019)

Das winterprojekt nimmt Gestalt an
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (3. Februar 2019)

Fertig,Sram Eagle ,XT Bremse,Syntace Vector Lenker,Mavic XA Elite Laufräder,Reverb 150mm
RS Monarch RC3 Plus 
RS Pike RCT 3 mit AWK 
Gewicht 12,9 kg
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Februar 2019)

Welche Nobby Nic Version hast du aufgezogen?

Einzig der Mash Guard trübt das Bild etwas.
Da gibts mittlerweile schönere Schmutzfänger.

Bzw. würde ich ihn umdrehen, dann hast du zumindest weniger Dreck im Gesicht.


----------



## chost (3. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Welche Nobby Nic Version hast du aufgezogen?
> 
> Einzig der Mash Guard trübt das Bild etwas.


Bin für Vorschläge offen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Februar 2019)

chost schrieb:


> Bin für Vorschläge offen
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


https://www.amazon.de/dp/B075GP97MH...olid=190D05MZRIFDQ&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Februar 2019)

Hier, aus dem anderen Thema, sieht man ihn recht schön verbaut.
Man könnte ihn nach hinten noch etwas kürzen.
Sieht für mich aber stimmiger aus als deiner



VanSan83 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Enduro mit neuen Laufrädern (Hope W35), neuem Vorbau (Newmen) und Lenker (Answer Pro Taper Carbon) und Schutzblech (Mudhugger)
> Anhang anzeigen 819828
> Anhang anzeigen 819829


----------



## chost (4. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Welche Nobby Nic Version hast du aufgezogen?.


----------



## Trialar (7. Februar 2019)

Also der Mudhugger sieht ja schlimm aus... wie die alten SKS Schutzbleche... Da lieber Dreck im Gesicht...


----------



## mpirklbauer (7. Februar 2019)

Trialar schrieb:


> Also der Mudhugger sieht ja schlimm aus... wie die alten SKS Schutzbleche... Da lieber Dreck im Gesicht...


Er fügt sich schöner an den Reifen an.
Eventuell kann man ihn noch etwas kürzen.
Find ihn auf jeden Fall schöner als den Marsh Guard


----------



## henkin (9. Februar 2019)

suche 
*Transalp Signature II X12*
in Größe S/ 16"
am liebsten nur Rahmen/ Rahmenset, aber auch komplettes rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (18. Februar 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Teil,bin begeistert 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Februar 2019)

chost schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 828130
> Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Teil,bin begeistert
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Kann ich nachvollziehen.
Beim mir liegt noch teilweise noch 1 m Schnee.
Muss nach abwarten bis ich wieder ausfahren kann.


----------



## chost (18. Februar 2019)

Das tut mir leid für dich 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. Februar 2019)

Noch keiner gesehen ?  
Grüße , Roland

https://transalp-bikes.com/enduro-m...gle_x_horizon_schaltwerk_kassette_10_50_zahne


----------



## chost (26. Februar 2019)

Falls jemand noch eine schwinge bzw den kompletten Hinterbau mit 140 mm Wippe rum liegen hat, bitte pn an mich
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. Februar 2019)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Noch keiner gesehen ?
> Grüße , Roland
> 
> https://transalp-bikes.com/enduro-m...gle_x_horizon_schaltwerk_kassette_10_50_zahne


Wieso vorne 140 und hinten 160 Federweg?
Verstehe ich ned.

Aber der Rahmen ist sexy.
Könnte man direkt schwach werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmrlaguna (26. Februar 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wieso vorne 140 und hinten 160 Federweg?
> Verstehe ich ned.
> 
> Aber der Rahmen ist sexy.
> Könnte man direkt schwach werden.



Ich denke das ist nur ein Fehler in der Tabelle  In der Beschreibung steht Gabel mit 160mm. Alles andere wäre ja Unsinn!


----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2019)

Ich les' nur "160mm Rahmenfederweg" (drittletzte Zeile unter "Rahmen"), nix von Gabelfederweg 160mm!


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. Februar 2019)

In der Beschreibung unter Federgabel ! Oder meins du der Arne baut ein Bike , was Hinten mehr Federweg hat , als vorne ?


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. Februar 2019)

Mich würds auch wundern.
Naja ich schreibs ihnen wohl morgen mal, dass sie korrigieren.


----------



## Promontorium (26. Februar 2019)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung unter Federgabel ! Oder meins du der Arne baut ein Bike , was Hinten mehr Federweg hat , als vorne ?


Da ich Arne nicht kenne, glaub' ich alles und nix!


----------



## chost (28. Februar 2019)

Der Rahmen sieht nicht schlecht aus  und das Gewicht vom komplett Rad, sehr gut 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (2. März 2019)

Hat jemand die 140mm Wippe über?bitte melden 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. März 2019)

Leider nur eine 160er.

Mal eine Frage zum Antrieb.
Hab jetzt noch meine alte 3fach Kurbel bei 1x11 verbaut.
Die Kettenlinie ist so bei ca. 46mm.
In welchem Bereich seid ihr?
Ich komme aber noch mehr weiter zum Rahmen.
Beim Rückwärtstreten fällt die Kette immer vom größten Ritzel, teilweise auch beim Zweiten.
Kassette ist eine SunRace 11-46, Schaltung Shimano XT
Was habt denn ihr so verbaut?
Überlege schon lange eine DM Kurbel zu kaufen, nur Welche?


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. März 2019)

Bei Shimano ist das normal , dass beim Rückwärts treten , die Kette vom großen Blatt fällt !


----------



## chost (3. März 2019)

Am jeffsy hatte ich das auch mit der sunrace Kassette,bei der xt war das kein Problem allerdings auf 1x11
Warum nicht auf 1x12 Umbauen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (3. März 2019)

chost schrieb:


> Warum nicht auf 1x12 Umbauen?


Nein, weil die ganze Schaltung ca. erste en Jahr alt ist und alles sonst soweit gut geht.
Kurbel war nur eine Idee, da gerade die Eagle X01 relativ günstig zu haben wäre.

außerdem ist das 50er Ritzel verammt riesig und mir reicht die Bandbreite der 11-46 Kassette


----------



## ingo/o (5. März 2019)

Hallo, falls Jemand ein Signature 2 Fully Rahmen Größe L schwarz eloxiert mit Monarch Dämpfer sucht - habe eins abzugeben. Sehr guter Zustand, höchstens 20 mal gefahren. Mit 120mm und 140mm Wippe. Die 140er ist gerade verbaut. Incl. Acros Steuersatz. Bei Interesse einfach melden. Neupreis waren 849€ abzugeben für 699 Vhb 
Grüße Ingo


----------



## chost (16. März 2019)

Möchte gerne die Lager wechseln,jemand einen Vorschlag für das passende Werkzeug zum aus bzw einpressen???
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. März 2019)

Hab mal was für die Leitungsführung der Bremse gedruckt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. März 2019)

Sowie eine neue Kettenführung


----------



## Vogward (23. April 2019)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal wieder ein paar technische Infos zum Signature II 160er Enduro, falls mal jemand neue Dämpferbuchsen benötigt oder auf Huber Buschings umsteigen möchte:
> 
> 1. Einbaumaß der Buchse im vorderen Bereich des Dämpferbodys:
> *24,20mm* Einbaubreite – 8mm Innendurchmesser
> ...




Moin,
für den Wechsel auf den Manitou McLeod brauche ich neue Buchsen. Allerdings finde ich nur Einbaubreiten von 24.0mm und 30mm.
Spaßeshalber habe ich mal bei den RS Buchsen geschaut und auch dort finde ich online nur 24.0 mm Buchsen.
Nachgemessen am Rad sind es natürlich 24.2mm.
Gibt es die also nur bei Huber oder habe ich mich arg falsch umgeschaut?
Und die zweite Frage: Hat irgendwer die Buchse mit 24mm Einbaubreite eingebaut?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## puitl (17. Mai 2019)

Grüß euch!
Weiß jemand ob der Double Barrel inline coil ins Signature passt?


----------



## chost (17. Mai 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Grüß euch!
> Weiß jemand ob der Double Barrel inline coil ins Signature passt?


Wenn er 200-57 einbaumaß hat,ja
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Mai 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Für alle die es brauchen, ein Maßbild des Dämpfers
> Habe ich von CC Support bekommen.



Verdammt ich kann's vom Handy nicht hoch laden werds morgen am PC machen.
In 200x57 gibt es ihn aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Mai 2019)

So, hier bitte

Da kannst du mal schaun, obs vom Durmesser her passen würde


----------



## puitl (18. Mai 2019)

Ja super danke! Hoff das geht sich aus


----------



## puitl (20. Mai 2019)

Grüß euch!
Fährt hier jemand 140er Wippe mit 160er Gabel?
Werden die Klettereigenschaften mit einer 160mm Gabel spürbar schlechter als bei 150 oder 140mm Gabel?
Gleiche Lenkerhöhe natürlich vorrausgesetzt...


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Mai 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Grüß euch!
> Fährt hier jemand 140er Wippe mit 160er Gabel?
> Werden die Klettereigenschaften mit einer 160mm Gabel spürbar schlechter als bei 150 oder 140mm Gabel?
> Gleiche Lenkerhöhe natürlich vorrausgesetzt...


Ja, ich.
Für mich die beste Kombination, weil man die Gabel dann schön "weich" fahren kann und mit dem Dämpfer gleichmäßig einfedert.
Natürlich kommt es auf die Gabel an.
Aber die 2018 steht immer schön hoch im Federweg.
Da funktioniert das gut


----------



## puitl (21. Mai 2019)

Danke fürs Feedback!
Hab nämlich ne gute Marzocchi 350 Titan erwischt, die lässt sich leider nicht traveln (es würde sich die Feder vorspannen).
Die sollte auch schön plüschig sein und steht trotzdem hoch im Federweg.
Ich werd das einfach mal probieren.


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte vorher eine 36er Fox Talas mit 160/130 mm und habe die Absenkung eigentlich nie verwendet.
Daher auch der Schritt zur Pike, weil die nicht so schnell weg sackt, auch wenn ma sie mit wenig druck fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Mai 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback!
> Hab nämlich ne gute Marzocchi 350 Titan erwischt, die lässt sich leider nicht traveln (es würde sich die Feder vorspannen).
> Die sollte auch schön plüschig sein und steht trotzdem hoch im Federweg.
> Ich werd das einfach mal probieren.


Und wie siehts aus?


----------



## puitl (27. Mai 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus?


Erste aussagekräftige Ausfahrt kommt hoffentlich am WE 
Aber ausschaun tuts schon mal mega, erste Gefühl am Rahmen auch.


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Mai 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Erste aussagekräftige Ausfahrt kommt hoffentlich am WE
> Aber ausschaun tuts schon mal mega, erste Gefühl am Rahmen auch.


Bild?


----------



## puitl (28. Mai 2019)

Gestern vergessen bzw. zu finster gwesn, heut regnets...kommt aber bald


----------



## chost (28. Mai 2019)

Ich wäre auch für ein Bild 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (1. Juni 2019)

Wir warten noch auf das Bild 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## puitl (2. Juni 2019)

Ja geht net so schnell. Letzte Woche immer finster und geregnet, das WE 2 70er Feiern gespielt und meinen geliehenen Sattel krieg ich erst heute zurück, hoff das ich dann ein Foto schießen kann.
Richtige Testfahrt wird wahrsch erst am WE oda gar nächste Woche im Urlaub stattfinden....


----------



## puitl (10. Juni 2019)




----------



## puitl (10. Juni 2019)

So jetzt hammas!

Aktuell mit 140er Wippe und 160er Marzocchi Coil TI. War am WE erstaunt wie gut es klettert obwohl mir die 160er so vorne zuviel ist.
Habe vor das Bike noch umzubauen mit Cane Creek Helm Coil und evtl. Inline Coil, wobei der Inline Coil glaub ich nicht ganz ohne kleine Pfuschereien bei der 140er Wippe passt, die 120er hat mehr Platz...160er bekomme ich erst.

Gabel und Laufräder stehn übrigens zum Verkauf.


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Juni 2019)

puitl schrieb:


>


Was isn bei der hinteren Bremsleitung passiert.
Zu kurz abgeschnitten und deshalb oben lang geführt?
Sonst, schöner schwarzer Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puitl (10. Juni 2019)

Ah das hab ich vergessen: Bremse is nur provisorisch!
Wollte mir eig. ne Piccola leisten, das lange warten hat sich finanziell aber gelohnt: Hol mir jetzt ne XT 

Die 150er LEV passt in dieser Konfiguration auch auf den mm genau, vorne gehe ich aber eh auf 150 oder 140mm zurück.


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Juni 2019)

Also vorne unter 150mm, abhängig vom Heck, würde ich nicht gehen.
V:150 H:140
V:140 H:120

Wie schon gesagt ich fahre vorne 160mm, hinten 140mm, und die Pike mit relativ wenig Druck.
So spricht sie schön schnell an und bügelt alles weg.
Mit zwei Token, für mehr Endprogression, gibt es auch kein Durschlagen


----------



## puitl (11. Juni 2019)

Hm ja ich hab mit der Marzocchi fast keinen Sag gehabt + einen Lenker mit 25mm Rise.
Das war mir dann etwas zu hoch und auch zu flach für meine auch teils steilen und langen Anstiege.

Derzeit liebäugle ich ja ein Coil Fahrwerk, hier würd es mich reizen auch mal auf 130/120mm zu gehen für den Petzen Flowtrail wo auch 1000Hm bergauf zu treten sind. Das wär dann richtig aggressiv.
Werde einfach mal probieren.

Generell muss ich sagen dass das Transalp bisher mein günstigstes Bike ist aber iwie auch jenes das für alles am besten passt.


----------



## chost (11. Juni 2019)

Bin gespannt 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. Juni 2019)

Habt ihr schon mal etwas mit dem Lenkwinkel gespielt bzw. einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut.
Irgendwie kommt mir vor als ob die Pike einfach "flattert" im Vergleich zu meiner alten Fox36, also vom Casting her nicht so steif ist.

Dachte daran, den Lenkwinkel und somit den Radstand etwas flacher zu machen.
Somit sollte das etwas besser werden.

Oder habe ich eine Denkfehler?


----------



## fliege1 (27. Juni 2019)

Habe auch die Pike und es flattert nichts. Allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zur Fox. Bringe aber ordentlich Masse mit. Aber wenn das Casting das Problem ist, wird es nichts bringen den Radstand zu verlängern, da wird es eher schlechter.


----------



## mpirklbauer (27. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht täuscht es mich auch nur.
Da mir Fox ohnehin zu teuer sind bleib ich einfach bei der Pike


----------



## puitl (19. Juli 2019)

Würde beim Signature 2 gerne das untere Steuerlager tauschen. Weiß jemand was da jetzt genau drin ist?
Auf der Hompage steht beim Sig. 3 Acros AI SX-22....wenn ich danach google steht Unterteil ZS55.
Auf Bikecomponents: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS55-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35009/
müsste passen oder? Nur muss ich dann ja die ganze Lagerschale auspressen oder?


----------



## mpirklbauer (19. Juli 2019)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Also lt.cmrlaguna ein ZS56
> Aber danke für ein Feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (11. September 2019)

Hat zu fällig jemand die buchsen Masse zur Hand, würde mir gern einen ccdb il rein bauen und bin nicht sicher ob die vom Monarch passen 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (17. September 2019)

Umbau ist fertig 
Neues Cockpit 
Neuer LRS
Neuer Dämpfer 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## puitl (19. September 2019)

Weil ichs grad seh: Dämpfer passte ohne Probleme?


----------



## puitl (20. September 2019)

puitl schrieb:


> Weil ichs grad seh: Dämpfer passte ohne Probleme?


Frage weil ich evtl den coil einbauen will.
Danke. Grüße Leo


----------



## chost (20. September 2019)

Ja geht ohne weiteres in den Rahmen und ist nochmal ein Quantensprung in Sachen Performance 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chost (23. September 2019)

Würde gerne meinen Steuersatz wechseln, jemand die genaue Bezeichnung zur Hand??
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (23. September 2019)

Als unten ist ein ZS56 drinnen oben glaube ich ein 40er.
Ich denke es bleibt sich halbwegs egal was du verbaust.
Hab den günstigsten CraneCreek genommen der lagernd war.


----------



## puitl (23. September 2019)

Unten ZS56/40 und oben ZS44/28,6


----------



## puitl (23. September 2019)

Hab auch unten den günstigen 10er von cane creek und oben einen niedrigen, günstigen und bei BC lagernden von Ritchey, hält derweil


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. September 2019)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie man damit umgeht.
Ständig Wasser und Dreck vertragen alle nicht.
Egal was der Hersteller verspricht


----------



## chost (23. September 2019)

Danke Jungs


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. November 2019)

Mal ne Rundfrage, welche Vorbaulänge fahrt ihr so?
Hab mir jetzt den EDC Stem von Oneup bestellt mit 35 mm und glaub das mir der zu kurz wird.
Könnte die Bestellung noch ändern.
Jetzt is ein 55 mit 6° Verbaut und das fühlt sich ganz gut an.
Dachte nur daran einen kurzen zu nehmen um Wheele und Manual besser hin zu bekommen.


----------



## chost (30. November 2019)

30 er Vorbau und voll zufrieden 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. November 2019)

Habs mir mal aufgezeichnet, Lenkerposition kommt ca. 15 mm näher zum Körper.
Sollte wohl passen.
Bin schon auf den Vorbau gespannt mit dem integrierten Klemmsystem, das ist schon cool.
Außerdem bring ich so den Lampenakku ins Steuerrohr.


----------



## chost (2. Dezember 2019)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt,kannst ja mal berichten 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Januar 2020)

Die neuen Sachen sind getestet.
OneUpComponents EDC Stem 35mm
OneUpComponents Lenker 800mm Breit, 35mm Rise
Sowie die Haltbarkeit meines Akkugehäuses


























Lenker werd ich wohl noch etwas kürzen, wird sich aber noch zeigen.
Vorbaulänge passt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (8. Februar 2020)

Hat schonmal jemand eine 160er Wippe mit einer 170 mm Gabel kombiniert???
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Februar 2020)

Kann schon funktionieren, mir wäre es aber zu viel.


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Oktober 2020)

Hat mal wer einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut?
Bin grad am Überlegen es etwas flacher zu machen, damit noch mehr Laufruhe rein kommt.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Oktober 2020)

PS: Bin mittlerweile auf 27,5" umgestiegen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. Februar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hat mal wer einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut?
> Bin grad am Überlegen es etwas flacher zu machen, damit noch mehr Laufruhe rein kommt.
> Was meint ihr?


Keiner?


----------



## Pistenbursche (24. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand zufällig noch den Monarch High Volume der auf das Signature abgestimmt ist verbaut? bräuchte mal den Tune, bei meinem ist der Sticker leider verloren gegangen und von Transalp kam bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. Februar 2022)

Pistenbursche schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch den Monarch High Volume der auf das Signature abgestimmt ist verbaut? bräuchte mal den Tune, bei meinem ist der Sticker leider verloren gegangen und von Transalp kam bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.


Leider hat jemand bei mir auch den Sticker entfernt 
Aber soweit ich es im Kopf hab, war das ein spezielles M Setup extra fürs Transalp.


----------



## cmrlaguna (24. Februar 2022)

Der Dämpfer hat ein M / L Tune !


----------



## Pistenbursche (25. Februar 2022)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat ein M / L Tune !


Danke, stand da nicht noch eine Zahl dabei wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalheadtom (25. Februar 2022)

Von meinem etwas älterem Modell, vielleicht ja trotzdem hilfreich:


----------



## Pistenbursche (25. Februar 2022)

metalheadtom schrieb:


> Von meinem etwas älterem Modell, vielleicht ja trotzdem hilfreich:


_Danke_


----------

